#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Islam en Christendom

## bartw8

Hallo,

Hier een reactie van een christelijke jongere.

Islam en Christendom? Grote en kleine verschillen. Grote en kleine overeenkomsten. Grote en kleine vraagtekens.

Hoe zie je tegen het Christendom aan?

Benieuwd naar jullie reacties....

vr. gr.

----------


## wakkerdier

als je christen bent zoals Jezus het heeft gepredikt, zeg ik WELKOM BROEDER!

----------


## MAXXXMAN

> _Geplaatst door wakkerdier_ 
> *als je christen bent zoals Jezus het heeft gepredikt, zeg ik WELKOM BROEDER!*


Ja en als je onder het mom van Jezus redt, Jezus redt iemand z'n kop d'r af hakt dan zeg ik sodemieter op!  :zwaai:

----------


## wakkerdier

Ik heb je zin drie keer gelezen maar snap niet wat je ermee wilt zeggen. Uitleg?




> _Geplaatst door MAXXXMAN_ 
> *Ja en als je onder het mom van Jezus redt, Jezus redt iemand z'n kop d'r af hakt dan zeg ik sodemieter op! *

----------


## bartw8

Onder mom van Jezus red, Jezus red, iemands kop afhakken?
Hoe bedoel je dit eigenlijk? 

De overheid heeft het zwaard in handen gekregen om de de kwaden te bestrijden.

----------


## MAXXXMAN



----------


## Gzus

Een aantal van de verschillen tussen islam en christendom.

Jezus is wel gekruisigd (christenen + ahmadiyya moslims) Jezus is niet gekruisigd (rest van de moslims) Jezus de zoon van God (christenen) Jezus niet de zoon van God (moslims) Islam is het oergeloof (moslims), islam kwam na het christendom (christenen) Alexander de Grote was een moslim (moslims) Alexander de grote was geen moslim (christenen) Alle Bijbelse profeten waren moslims (moslims) dit waren ze niet (christenen) Moeder van Jezus, Maria was de dochter van Amran (christenen) Moeder van Isa, Marjam was de dochter van `Imran (moslims) Gouden kalf zei niets (christenen) Gouden kalf zei MOE (moslims) etc

----------


## wakkerdier

Allah zegt over Qoraan dat ie niet vervalst kan worden. Allah zegt over andere boeken dat er in geknoeid is!.

----------


## Animal

Klein denkfoutje wordt hier gemaakt.

Niet Allah zegt over Qoraan dat ie niet vervalst kan worden. Niet Allah zegt over andere boeken dat er in geknoeid is!

MAAR

Qoraan zegt dat Allah zegt over Qoraan dat ie niet vervalst kan worden. Qoraan zegt dat Allah zegt over andere boeken dat er in geknoeid is!

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Animal_ 
> *Klein denkfoutje wordt hier gemaakt.
> 
> Niet Allah zegt over Qoraan dat ie niet vervalst kan worden. Niet Allah zegt over andere boeken dat er in geknoeid is!
> 
> MAAR
> 
> Qoraan zegt dat Allah zegt over Qoraan dat ie niet vervalst kan worden. Qoraan zegt dat Allah zegt over andere boeken dat er in geknoeid is!*


15:9 Voorwaar, Wij hebben deze vermaning (de Koran) neder gezonden en voorzeker *Wij zullen er de Waker over zijn.*

Waar staat dat er in andere boeken geknoeid is ? Zou ik graag willen weten!

Nog een verschil trouwens .. Christenen geloven dat de duivel een gevallen engel is , maar volgens ons moslims is hij een Djin.

Wie weet nog meer verschillen?

----------


## bartw8

Waaom verschillen en overeenkomsten tussen deze twee wereldgodsdiensten???

Bijbel is het oudste boek ter wereld en het meestgelezen boek. 

Waarom is daarom de Koran wel het betere boek?

----------


## assabiratoe

7:162 Fabaddala allatheena thalamoo minhum qawlan ghayra allathee qeela lahum faarsalna AAalayhim rijzan mina alssamai bima kanoo yathlimoona
(7:162 But the transgressors among them changed the word from that which had been given them so we sent on them a plague from heaven. For that they repeatedly transgressed) 






> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *15:9 Voorwaar, Wij hebben deze vermaning (de Koran) neder gezonden en voorzeker Wij zullen er de Waker over zijn.
> 
> Waar staat dat er in andere boeken geknoeid is ? Zou ik graag willen weten! 
> Nog een verschil trouwens .. Christenen geloven dat de duivel een gevallen engel is , maar volgens ons moslims is hij een Djin.
> 
> Wie weet nog meer verschillen?*

----------


## AsmaaulHusnaa99

Assalaamoe Aikoem broeders en zusters
moge Vrede ook met jouw zijn Bart

Dear bart,

ik heb een vraag? namelijk, waarom jij die vraag hebt gesteld

Het joden dom en het christendom zijn de voorgangers van De Islam
het is eigenlijk een grote familie
De islam is een aanvulling en verbetering en bevestiging en ter verduidelijking van het geen voor was namelijk de thora en de bijbel
Alhoe wel in de thora en de bijbel bekend is over de komst van de heilige profeet Moehammed S.A.W. die ongeletterd was en ook geen kennis had van het jodendom of het christendom, en er dingen staan in de Heilige Qorn die hij nooit geweten had kunnen hebben.
Een ieder mens als voorwaarde dat hij zich zelf een moslim kan noemen moet zich aan een aantal punten houden een van die is dat hij accepteerd en geloofd dat de boeken voor de Heilig Qor'an uit oorsprong het woord van Allaah is anders kan hij zich geen moslim noemen, dat zijn de boeken van de profeet Ibrahim(a.s.),de Zaboer Dawud(a.s.) depsalmen dus, Moesa (a.s.) de Thora en de profeet Isa (a.s.) de Indjiel of te wel de bijbel ( Ibrahim= Abraham, Dawud= David,Moesa=Mozes,Isa=Jezus)
Een andere voorwaarde is Dat je alle proften accepteerd en in geloofd als boodschapper van Allaah,
als je dan naar het christendom kijk stopt het bij Jezus vrede zij met hem, die accepteren iedereen behalve de profeet moehamed S.A.W. integendeel in de Islam die accepteren iedere profeet Alihis Salaam ecmain (vrede zij met hun allen) 
ik zal een voorbeeld geven: stel je voor dat er een man ,meneer X is die tijdens de tijd van Lubbers heeft geleefd toen Lubbers President was toen werden er zijn regels en zijn wetten gehandhaafd, later is Kok gekomen en momenteel is Balkenende de president nou moet je je voorstellen dat die meneeer X gaat zeggen luister meneer Balkenende of hoe je ook heet je hebt leuke regels maar ik accepteer jouw niet en jouw wetten en regels ook niet, die Man kan wel hoog springen en laag springen maar als hij de wet overtreed gaat hij toch een strafbaarfeit na. en dit nu is precies hetzelfde met het geloof, in de tijd van Musa(a.s.) was hij de president en waren het zijn regels en wetten in de tijd van Jezus was hij presindent en waren het zijn regels en zijn wetten, die ze Van Allaah hebben gekregen om te verkondigen, en Als Laatste is de profeet Moehammed S.A.W. gekomen en zijn er zijn regels en wetten die hij van Allaah heeft geopenbaard heeft gekregen en naar hem komt er niemand dus zijn regels en wetten gelden tot het einde,
Een ander punt is wat ik wou zeggen het is de benaderin van bedoelend kijk emm ja, stel ik heb een buurman en hij vuilnisman en ik ga tegen hem zeggen van eh buurman jij bent echt zo een goeie vuilnisman jij bent de beste vuilnisman die ik ooit heb gezien oooohhh buurman wat ben jij een goede vuilnisman, wat gaat die buurman doen die gaat mij een beetje raar aankijken van eehh is ie wel helemaal honder % ,
en dat is een heel belangrijk aspect los daarvan Heeft de heilige profeet jezus(a.s.) nooit gezegd dat hij de zoon van god is hij heeft zelfs daarvoor gewaarschuwd, als je gewoon logish nadenkt he zoon van god is toch raar wat heeft god dan ook een dochter en een vrouw en een vader nee, nee, nee, god is geen mens dat moeten we goed begrijpen, Allaah is zichzelf genoeg hij kent geen deelgenoten want dat is wat je doet waneer je zegt zoon van god en iets in de naam van jezus vraagt nee vraag het aan god en alleen aan god, Elke boodschapper heeft een grote opdracht gehad de kern van de opdrachten en dat is om te verkondigen dat er 1 god dus ken hem alstublieft geen deel genoten toe of nog mooier hoe het in de Qor'an staat : Heilig is Allaah naast wat zij aan deelgenoten aan hem toekennen Of in soort gelijke strekking, kortom dat is dus een godslaster want als een zonde pleeg b.v. ik ga Alcohol drinken doe ik mezelf onrecht aan of als ik ga liegen doe ik degen tegen wie ik lieg onrecht aan en mezelf ook, maar als ik ga zeggen jezus is de zoon van god (Moge Allaah ons vergeven voor onze zondes) spreek ik een leugen uit over ALLAAH.
Wat ik zelf ook vindt is dat je moet onderzoeken en kijken naar de betrouwbaarheid van de thora en de bijbel en vergelijk die maar met de Qor'an, v.b. na de dood van Moesa(A.s.) kwamen er nog steeds openbaringen uit wat dus helemaal niet kan de bijbe is los van dat ie tigmalen overnieuw is geschreven niet tijdens het leven van de profeet (a.s.)opgeschreven en vastgelegd. 
Tenslot wou ik zeggen dat er niet veel niet -moslims de Koran of de het leven van de profeet hebben gelezen/bestudeerd dus dat is mijn advies 
en ja elke profeet is moslim sterker nog elke mens wordt als moslim geboren, maar zijn omgeving voedt hem op als .......
Moslim betekent zichzelf overgeven aan Allaah in alles en zo werd ook de profeet Abraham(A.S.) genoem en hij was noch Christen noch Joods maar hij volgde het ware en zuivere geloof van zijn heer,
De christenen zeggen de joden deugen niet en de joden zeggen de christenen deugen niet, maar zij lezen bijden uit hetzelfde boek.
iniedergeval ik hoop je hiermee voldoende geinformeer mee te hebben en als je de bijbel wilt lezen die het meest dichtsbijst komt bij het originele leer van de profeet Isa (a.s.) lees dan het Evangelie van Barnabas een van de 12 apostelen van de profeet Isa(a.s.)
Ibrahiem= GhalieluLaah( vriend van Allaah)
Musa= Kelemulaah (hij praat met ALlaah)
Isa= Ruhulaah ( Allaah heeft hem zijn ziel ingeblazen)
Moehammed=Habibulaah ( Lieveling van Allaah)

ASalaamoe ALikoem broeders en zusters

Bart tot kijk he lees het boek aanrader EVANGELIE VAN BARNABAS ik zal volgende keer het isbn nummer noteren heb het nu niet bij de hand 
Met gods wil natuurlijk

----------


## nouri

:duim:

----------


## hadassa

Waarom zou God een mens niet zijn Zoon kunnen noemen?

En waarom zouden mensen hun God niet Vader mogen noemen?

Het gaat om de geestelijke liefde tussen Vader en Zoon.

Jezus was zeker God's Zoon. Er was een zeer innige band.

En bij God is niks onmogelijk. Want God is niet te doorgronden.

Dat Jezus moest sterven voor onze zonde is voor mensen nauwelijks te begrijpen; Hoe is dat nou mogelijk?? Een zondeloos mens die moest sterven??

Dat heet nou liefde, want als we eerlijk naar de mens kijken is het voor ieder mens onmogelijk om rein en zondeloos voor God te staan. We zijn allemaal door en door slecht; als het niet met daden is dan wel met onze gedachte.

Alleen door Jezus (de Messias) kan er vrede komen, daarom kijken wij (joden, moslims en christenen) met verlangen naar Hem uit op zijn wederkomst!


> Waarheid zonder liefde leidt tot fundamentalisme en liefde zonder waarheid leidt tot liberalisme<

----------


## jihadoennafs

Omdat in de Koran staat/Allah zegt:

4:171 O People of the Scripture! Do not exaggerate in your religion nor utter aught concerning Allah save the truth. The Messiah, Jesus son of Mary, was only a messenger of Allah, and His word which He conveyed unto Mary, and a spirit from Him. So believe in Allah and His messengers, and say not "Three". Cease! (it is) better for you! Allah is only One god. Far is it removed from His transcendent majesty that he should have a son. His is all that is in the heavens and all that is in the earth. And Allah is sufficient as Defender




> _Geplaatst door nouri_ 
> **

----------


## jihadoennafs

dat was dus duidelijk verkeerd "gequote". Heb het tegen jouw dus Hadassa.

----------


## hadassa

Ik geloof ook in 1 God! En ik geloof ook dat Jezus profeet was, maar ook God's Zoon! En Jezus noemde God Zijn Vader!

En Maria hoort niet bij de drie-eenheid, zoals in de Koran staan. 

En het staat ook niet in de bijbel. 

Mohammed zag dat het in de praktijk gebeurde en dat was inderdaad niet goed. (Maria-vereering).

Maar Mohammed kon niet lezen, en moest het dus van de praktijk hebben.

Er is maar 1 God. De Schepper van hemel en aarde. En God heeft Zich geopenbaart in Jezus. 


>Wie Jezus niet liefheeft, heeft God ook niet lief<

----------


## hadassa

Nog ff....

ik las ergens: Dijn

wat is dat???

----------


## TALKboy

nou ik heb wel een paar vragen??

1= waar is de originele bijbel
die 20 eewen geleden werd geschreven?

antwoord: die bestaat niet dat kan je ook zien
b.v de bijbel van europa is niet hetzelfde als die
van america en niet hetzelfde als die van irak

2= waar is de originele quran die 14 eewen geleden werd geschreven?

antwoord: in turky volgens mij in ankara 
dus dat bewijst dat sinds de dood van profeet mohammed 
in de quran niks is veranderd maar in de bijbel is alles veranderd.

----------


## TALKboy

ja tuurlijk dus ik mag 300.000 mensen nier knallen en ik mag alle vrouwen verkrachten en iedereen pijn doen maakt toch niets uit jezus gaat mij redden. ik bedoel mensen denk even na jullie hebben niet eens een bewijs dat de bijbel klopt.
en hoe kan je nou zeggen dat de god een kind heeft je weet zelf niet 
eens of de god een mens is en dat is ie ook niet staat zelfs in de bijbel
(ik heb de mens geschapen) hier zegt ie al dat ie geen mens is 
hij zegt ik dus ik heb de MENS dus de MENS geschapen hij heeft zelfs een naam voor ons bedacht de MENS denk even na.
dus jullie geloven dat god een zoon heeft ,jezus ok waarom hebben jullie jezus vermoord ,waarom geloofden jullie niet in hem vertel me dan waarom ??????????????????/ omdat toen in die tijd de mens wou eigen regels maken en jullie en joden hebben meer dan volgens mij 300.000 profeten vermoord wij arabieren dus muslims zijn het einige volk die zijn profeet niet heeft vermoord en ons boek (quran) is het einige boek waarin niet is veranderd . denk na god heeft jou gemaakt niet jezus niemand kan jou redden van god niemand zelf profeet mohamed niet. denk na 
stuur me anders je e-mail adres dan zal ik je bewijzen sturen dat de islam gelijk heeft bewijsen uit de quran en uit de bijbel.

mijn e-mail adres is:
([email protected])


en vergeet niet je bent niet de zoon van god nee je bent zijn slaaf net als iedereen hetzelfde als profeet jezus en profeet mohamed we zijn allemaal slaven van god.

----------


## me_mickey

> _Geplaatst door wakkerdier_ 
> *Allah zegt over Qoraan dat ie niet vervalst kan worden. Allah zegt over andere boeken dat er in geknoeid is!.*


Allah zegt dit, Allah zegt dat... 
Wel toevallig dat Allah steeds dingen zei, die Mohammed wel goed uitkomen. 
Ik heb gister een stuk gelezen over de 12 vrouwen van Mohammed. Steeds als hij zich afvroeg of hij moest trouwen of niet kreeg hij een tekst uit de hemel gepresenteerd... altijd in het voordeel van hem. Dat is toch niet meer geloofwaardig?
Volgens mij is de Koran het boek dat vervalst, niet de Bijbel. 

Iets wat door 1 persoon gedaan wordt/geleverd wordt, is niet betrouwbaar. Iets wat door meerdere mensen is geschreven, is veel betrouwbaarder. Als iets door 2 of meer getuigen wordt beschreven is het waar.
De Koran: alleen Mohammed
De Bijbel: verschillende schrijvers, soms over hetzelfde: bijv. de vier evangelien in het nieuwe testament (= is dus waargebeurd).

Maar ja, als ik Mohammed was geweest, had ik ook gezegd dat Allah gezegd had, dat de BIJBEL vervalst is.

----------


## me_mickey

> [i]Alhoewel in de thora en de bijbel bekend is over de komst van de heilige profeet Moehammed S.A.W. die ongeletterd was en ook geen kennis had van het jodendom of het christendom, en er dingen staan in de Heilige Qorn die hij nooit geweten had kunnen hebben.
> [/B]


Owh, ik heb ook gelezen dat verschillende van zijn vrouwen wel geleerd hadden en zeer intelligent waren. Deze vrouwen hebben hem vast wel verteld over de Bijbel enz. Misschien was hij dan zelf analfabeet, maar zijn vrouwen niet!!! Met hen praatte hij ook over geloofskwesties, samen met hen heeft hij de Koran samengesteld.
Heel knap...

----------


## me_mickey

> _Geplaatst door TALKboy_ 
> *ja tuurlijk dus ik mag 300.000 mensen nier knallen en ik mag alle vrouwen verkrachten en iedereen pijn doen maakt toch niets uit jezus gaat mij redden. ik bedoel mensen denk even na jullie hebben niet eens een bewijs dat de bijbel klopt.
> en hoe kan je nou zeggen dat de god een kind heeft je weet zelf niet 
> eens of de god een mens is en dat is ie ook niet staat zelfs in de bijbel
> (ik heb de mens geschapen) hier zegt ie al dat ie geen mens is 
> hij zegt ik dus ik heb de MENS dus de MENS geschapen hij heeft zelfs een naam voor ons bedacht de MENS denk even na.
> dus jullie geloven dat god een zoon heeft ,jezus ok waarom hebben jullie jezus vermoord ,waarom geloofden jullie niet in hem vertel me dan waarom ??????????????????/ omdat toen in die tijd de mens wou eigen regels maken en jullie en joden hebben meer dan volgens mij 300.000 profeten vermoord wij arabieren dus muslims zijn het einige volk die zijn profeet niet heeft vermoord en ons boek (quran) is het einige boek waarin niet is veranderd . denk na god heeft jou gemaakt niet jezus niemand kan jou redden van god niemand zelf profeet mohamed niet. denk na 
> stuur me anders je e-mail adres dan zal ik je bewijzen sturen dat de islam gelijk heeft bewijsen uit de quran en uit de bijbel.
> 
> ...


Er staat duidelijk in de Bijbel dat God Zijn Zoon (de Heere Jezus) naar de aarde heeft gestuurd, niet om te oordelen, maar om zalig te maken. 
Er staat ook ergens: en Jezus was in alles zijn broeders gelijk, alleen deed Hij geen zonden (vrij geciteerd). Ofwel: Hij was God in een menselijk lichaam. En Hij was geen slaaf van God, maar stond op gelijke hoogte als God. 
En waarom we niet in Hem geloofden?
Veel mensen geloofden wel in Hem. Velen zijn bekeerd tijdens Zijn omwandeling op aarde. Maar vooral de Joodse geleerden (de oudsten die in het sanhedrin zaten) die verketterden hem, omdat Hij zei dat Hij de Zoon van God was. Aangezien dat zij niet geloofden dat Hij de Messias was, was dit een grote zonde. Een zonde die met de dood bestraft moest worden... Daarom is Hij gekruisigd. Ze stookten het volk tegen de Heere Jezus op.
Waarom we zoveel mensen uitgemoord hebben?
De oorzaak was een grote denkfout. Namelijk dat iedereen Christelijk moest worden, hetzij met geweld, hetzij zonder geweld. En dat werkt natuurlijk niet. Trouwens... moslims kunnen ook behoorlijk geweldadig zijn... Ze zijn ook tot in spanje gekomen met hun Jihad. Ze maakten dezelfde denkfout als de Christenen. 
Niemand heeft Mohammed vermoord omdat wat hij zei wel aannemelijk en goed klonk. Wij zijn allemaal slaafjes van God en als je maar goed je best doet kom je in het paradijs... Nou, dat klinkt super logisch, precies zo, dat de mensen het begrijpen.
Wat mensen veel moeilijker kunnen vatten is dat God Zijn eigen Zoon liet sterven voor ons, foute mensen. En de Heere Jezus wilde het zelf. Dat is niet te begrijpen. Wie als mens zou voor zijn vijand door het vuur gaan??? Niemand toch???
En ja, wat mensen niet begrijpen, geloven ze ook niet.

----------


## TALKboy

hey.

ok dan heb ik nog een paar vragen.

wat is de rol van de duivel???
en waar is de orginele bijbel die 20 eewen geleden werd geschreven??

en je zegt dat jezus god was in menslichaam, 
dus jullie hebben god opgehangen en gekruisd 
denk je nou echt dat iemand god aankan.
ergens in jullie boeken staat zelfs dat god tegen een mens heeft
gevochten en dat ie heeft verloren.
ik bedoel denk na niemand kan god aan hij is de schepper hij heeft de mens gemaakt en niet de mens hem 
er staat zelfs in jullie boeken dat jezus 2 jaar ouder is dan god 
hahahahah grappig denk jij dat ook??
kijk de bijbel is door een normale mens geschreven en iedereen die iets in de bijbel wil veranderen dan doet ie dat ook 
maar wij kunnen wel bewijzen dat nix in de quran is veranderd sinds de dood pan profeet mohammed.
en je lijkt mij iemand die de waarheid zoekt.
voeg me op je msn ik zal een paar dingen moeten vertalen en stuur het je wel door echte bewijzen uit de bijbel en de quran.
mijn e-mail adres is ([email protected]).

spreek je nog doeiii

----------


## TALKboy

hey.

ok dan heb ik nog een paar vragen.

wat is de rol van de duivel???
en waar is de orginele bijbel die 20 eewen geleden werd geschreven??

en je zegt dat jezus god was in menslichaam, 
dus jullie hebben god opgehangen en gekruisd 
denk je nou echt dat iemand god aankan.
ergens in jullie boeken staat zelfs dat god tegen een mens heeft
gevochten en dat ie heeft verloren.
ik bedoel denk na niemand kan god aan hij is de schepper hij heeft de mens gemaakt en niet de mens hem 
er staat zelfs in jullie boeken dat jezus 2 jaar ouder is dan god 
hahahahah grappig denk jij dat ook??
kijk de bijbel is door een normale mens geschreven en iedereen die iets in de bijbel wil veranderen dan doet ie dat ook 
maar wij kunnen wel bewijzen dat nix in de quran is veranderd sinds de dood pan profeet mohammed.
en je lijkt mij iemand die de waarheid zoekt.
voeg me op je msn ik zal een paar dingen moeten vertalen en stuur het je wel door echte bewijzen uit de bijbel en de quran.
mijn e-mail adres is ([email protected]).

spreek je nog doeiii

----------


## TALKboy

en nog sorry voor de taal ben pes 3 jaar in ned

----------


## me_mickey

> _Geplaatst door TALKboy_ 
> *hey.
> 
> ok dan heb ik nog een paar vragen.
> 
> wat is de rol van de duivel???
> en waar is de orginele bijbel die 20 eewen geleden werd geschreven??
> 
> en je zegt dat jezus god was in menslichaam, 
> ...


De orginele Bijbel?
Nou er is super lang over gedaan om die te schrijven. In die zin dat dat niet in 1 mensenleven is gedaan. Het Oude testament is eerder en ook in een andere taal geschreven dan het Nieuwe testament. Dat heb je wel eens met geschiedschrijving: dat niet alles in 1 keer wordt geschreven maar gewoon constant een beetje. Dus 'de' orginele Bijbel die 20 eeuwen geleden geschreven is bestaat niet. Het is in die zin een samenraapsel van geschriften, die omdat de afkomst bekend en betrouwbaar was samen de Bijbel vormden. En dat is: HET VERHAAL van schepping tot de Messias! 
Iedereen heeft ook dezelfde Bijbel. Want de grondtekst van waaruit de Bijbels zijn vertaald in de betreffende taal, is altijd hetzelfde en die is wel bewaard gebleven. Verschillende Bijbels bestaan niet, wel verschillende vertalingen.
De Bijbel is ook niet door 1 normaal mens geschreven... het is door een heleboel verschillende mensen die in verschillende tijden leefden (of in dezelfde tijd allemaal, maar steeds hetzelfde verhaal opschreven) geschreven. Dat is bijelkaar gevoegd, zodat de lijn in de geschiedenis duidelijk werd: namelijk van de schepping tot de zondeval, van de belofte van de komst van de Messias tot de werkelijke komst van de Messias. En het laatste deel gaat over de verspreiding van het Evangelie en het allerlaatste boek over de wederkomst, over wat er nog komen gaat. 

Wat is de rol van de duivel?
De duivel is een afgevallen engel die steeds probeert mensen bij God weg te halen. God heeft de mens een vrije wil gegeven en de mens kan in dat opzicht dus kiezen wie hij wil dienen: de duivel of God. Meestal kies je niet zo bewust voor het dienen van de duivel, maar als je God niet dient, dan dien je automatisch dus de satan. 
Dus ja, het is niet dat de duivel sterker is dan God. Maar dat God de mens zelf laat kiezen.

Jezus is niet ouder dan God. Dat staat nergens in de Bijbel. (daar heb ik echt nog NOOIT van gehoord!)
Natuurlijk kan niemand God aan. JEZUS WAS OOK GEEN LOSER!!! Dat staat ook in de Bijbel: als Jezus gewild had, had Hij legioenen engelen kunnen roepen om Hem te bevrijden, maar dat deed Hij niet, omdat Hij ons wilde redden! 
Daar gaat het nu juist om: omdat hij zich VRIJWILLIG heeft laten kruisigen, is voor de schuld van ons mensen betaald. Omdat wij steeds verkeerde dingen doen, bouwen we een schuld op tegenover God. Hij kan niks door de vingers zien, omdat hij totaal rechtvaardig is. Maar door de Heere Jezus kunnen we nu vergeven worden. Omdat hij betaald heeft voor onze schuld! Is dat geen GEWELDIG NIEUWS???

----------


## TALKboy

Er bestaat EEN GOD, van eeuwigheid bestaande uit drie personen, Vader, Zoon en Heilige Geest. (Deut.6:4, Joh.4:24, 10:30, Ef.4:6).Jezus Christus verwekt door de Heilige Geest, werd geboren uit de maagd Maria, en is zowel waarlijk God als waarlijk Mens. (Luk,1:35, Fill.2:6-9, Rom.1:3-4). 
(Punt: hier geven jullie aan dat god uit 3 personen bestaat dus 3 personen.)
dit zeggen jullie De namen van God: Wij kennen God als God, als Jahwe, als de Heere, de Heere Zebaoth, de Almachtige, de Schepper, El Shaddai, en in het Nieuwe Testament als de Vader, de Zoon en de Heilige Geest. God openbaarde Zich op verschillende manieren, maar Hij blijft n God.
maar Hij blijft n God dus een god, lees goed .
(Punt: en hier 1 god)

De Heilige Geest is een Persoon die de wereld overtuigt van zonde, en die de geredde mensen wederopwekt, doopt, verzegelt, verlicht, bekrachtigt en in hen woont. (Joh.16:8, Tit.3:5, 1 Cor.12:13, Ef.1:3,17,18, 3:16).
Punt: hier geeft ie al aan in de bijbel dat jezus zijn slaaf is en niet zijn zoon 
en dan nog een keer : Jezus Christus verwekt door de Heilige Geest, werd geboren uit de maagd Maria, en is zowel waarlijk God als waarlijk Mens. (Luk,1:35, Fill.2:6-9, Rom.1:3-4). 
(Punt: Heilige Geest is dus iemand die heel erg in god gelooft en zijn pad opvolg iemand als de priester of de imam of een profeet maar is geen god 
want er bestaat er maar EEN GOD,
In Genesis 1:26 zegt Hij: laat Ons mensen maken... 
hij zegt : laat ons mensen maken... dus hoe kan nou een mens b.v een priester een god zijn of jouw of mijn god dat kan dus niet
trouwens het is zelfs op t.v geweest de meeste priesters zijn homo's 
dus een homo is een god, zo scheld je god uit om van een mens god te maken of een profeet god maken of wat dan ook
jezus is gestuurd om de mensen op het rechte pad te leden maar de mens luisterde niet en ze hebben hem gekruist , ja 
daarom stuurde god een laatste profeet (profeet mohamed s.a.w) met de quran.
god stuurde voor elk volk een profeet maar ze werden nooit gehoord sterker nog ze werden vermoord,
maar ons profeet dank zij god, werd beschermd, en gehoord door zijn volk ,het arabische volk
ons boek is nog steeds het zelfde geen nieuw versie's of vertallingen nee, 1 boek god's book daar kunnen we niets in veranderen.
(In de tijd tussen het Oude en het Nieuwe Testament raakte de naam "Messias" ingeburgerd. De Messias, Hij zou al Gods beloften vervullen. De "Gezalfde van de Here", dus door God Zelf aangesteld, Hij zou al Gods heilsplannen realiseren.)
De namen van God: Wij kennen God als God, als Jahwe, als de Heere, de Heere Zebaoth, de Almachtige, de Schepper, El Shaddai, en in het( Nieuwe Testament als de Vader, )
jullie wel, jullie veranderen en je kan niet van god's boek een geschiedenis boek maken dat hoort niet 
god's boek is iets heilig dat hoor je met respect te behanddelen en niet zelf bepalen wat god gaat zeggen.
Nieuwe Testament als de Vader,( dus in jezus tijd toen was het geen vader!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )
en dit zeggen jullie ook 
De God van de Bijbel openbaart Zich op verschillende manieren, dat betekent niet dat wij in meerdere goden geloven, wij geloven in n God, maar het karakter en de persoon van God_ kunnen wij op verschillende manieren terugvinden in de Bijbel.
Veel mensen denken dat christenen of mensen die geloven in de Bijbel en de Here Jezus Christus in meer dan n God geloven. Dat is niet het geval, maar wij willen duidelijk maken dat de God van de Bijbel n is. Wij geloven in n God, alleen openbaart Hij Zich op verschillende manieren. In de manieren waarop Hij Zich heeft geopenbaart blijft Hij altijd God, b.v. in de vorm van de Heilige Geest, of in de vorm van de Zoon of de Vader, er blijft altijd sprake van n God. 

kijk op http://www.bijbel.nl/God18.htm
"Zie, mijn knecht, die Ik ondersteun; mijn uitverkorene, in wie Ik een welbehagen heb. Ik heb mijn Geest op hem gelegd: hij zal de volken het recht openbaren" (Jes. 42:1).
knecht= iem. die in dienst van iem. anders is => dienaar, dienstknecht
(zijn dienaar en niet zijn zoon)

Gezalfde= iem. die gezalfd is en zo tot een ambt gewijd
bijna in elk blaadje die ik opensla in het bijbel vind ik veel dingen die niet kloppen,
waarom sla jij niet een keertje de Quran open en lees je het even door,
je moet worden wat god wil dat jij gaat worden en niet wat je moeder of je vader wil dat je gaat worden.
zoek het echte geloof , het geestelijke rust.
kijk om je heen kijk naar dit werled naar de planeten , naar de zee naar jezelf hoe je kan kijken,praten ,horen ,lopen ,denken 
dit heeft god allemaal gemaakt, hij heeft niemand geen moeder of vader geen broers of zussen geen famillie geen schepper geen zoon
iemand die dit allemaal heeft gemaakt kan het ook vernietegen. en niemand kan 'm tegen houden
en kijk naar ons mensen we verschillen niets van dieren helemaal niets ze hebben voeten wij ook we hebben ogen zij ook
een neus zij ook , het einge is dat wij kunnen denken en maken
dus waarom zou god dan een zoon nemen van de mens kon toch ook bij een dier of niet
maar het kan niet god heeft niemand nodig, de kennis die wij hebben heeft hij aan ons gegeven 
hij heeft ons alles gegeven maar toch zijn er heel veel die zijn pad niet volgen.
maak je ogen open naar alles wat de mens heeft bereikt door allah en kijk wat allah heeft gemaakt.
hij heeft zelfs de mens gemaakt, iets wat de mens nooit zou kunnen.
en veel meer.
Volgende keer stuur ik je bewijzen uit het quran en wat de quran zegt.
en ook over de jihad, trouwens voordat ik je meer info stuur over de jihad .

ga ik je eerst wat vragen.
wat zou jij doen als iemand ja aanvalt zonder reden en zonder te ophouden voor 50 jaar lang, je kinderen worden voor je ogen vermoordt en je vrouw voor je neus verkracht en vermoordt wat ga jij dan doen? 
denk goed over mijn vraag na en kijk ook op het internet naar wat echt in de arabische landen gebeurd wat america met ons doet en ik wacht op je antwoord. 

wasalamo alaikom wara7mato allha

----------


## hadassa

Mohammed had directe contacten met zowel joden als christenen, met synagogen en kerken. Hij respecteerde beide, niet in de laatste plaats omdat zij hen waren voorgegaan in het krachtig vasthouden aan het monotheisme in een polytheistische samenleving. Dat zij zo vasthoudend waren, kwam doordat zij 'mensen van het Boek' waren, van de geschriften van een lange reeks boodschappers van de ene God. Mohammed erkende deze boodschappers als zijnde ware 'profeten' (hoewel hij vond dat de geschreven weergave van hun openbaringen in het Oude en Nieuwe Testament op gevaarlijke wijze was verdraaid).
Deze sympathieke kijk treffen we aan in de vroege soera's (opzeggingen) in de Koran. (Het verwarrende is dat deze achter in de Koran zijn opgenomen.) Zij stammen uit de periode dat de profeet en zijn volgelingen nog in de richting van Jeruzalem baden en de zaterdag nog hun heilige 'sabbat' was. De joden hebben Mohammed echter niet geaccepteerd als hun laatste en grote 'profeet' en de christenen hebben hem niet willen beschouwen als de definitieve 'apostel', hetgeen erop neerkwam dat zij weigerden diens openbaringen aan hun heilige schriften toe te voegen. De toon van zijn opmerkingen over de Joden en de christenen veranderde daarom in de latere soera's (die, verwarrend genoeg, in het begin van de Koran zijn opgenomen), en de climax daarvan is het gebod om geen vriendschap met deze mensen te sluiten. Er kwamen aanvallen op Joodse gemeenschappen en de vervolging van christenen is doorgegaan tot op de dag van vandaag. Er is thans in heel Arabie geen enkele synagoge of kerkgebouw.

Er werden echter wel enkele concessies aan Joden en christenen gedaan. Wanneer zij bereid waren te leven onder de wetten van de sjaria, zou hun persoonlijke geloof getolereerd worden. Zij konden echter geen volledige burgerrechten hebben en kregen daarom de status van dhimmi.

----------


## hadassa

De islam is zo eenvoudig dat iedereen hem kan begrijpen en dat iedereen hem kort en en snel kan uitleggen aan anderen.

"Er is geen god behalve God (Allah) en Mohammed is zijn profeet (boodschapper)".

De mens ie geboren in een staat van onschuld en heeft de vrijheid zich te onderwerpen aan Gods wil.

Het christendom daarentegen is veel ingewikkelder en leert veel wat moeilijk te begrijpen en te aanvaarden.

Mensen worden als zondaars geboren. Zij kunnen zichzelf niet verlossen van de straf, de kracht en de verderfelijke uitwerking van hun zelfgerichtheid en hun afwijzing van God's openbaring.


De islam is daarom een aantrekkelijke godsdienst, omdat het een 'doe-het-zelfverlossing' kent. 

Door het praktiseren van een zelfhulpreligie bewaart men zijn eigenwaarde, terwijl het juist vernederend is om te erkennen dat men volledig gefaald heeft en volkomen afhankelijk is van een Ander.


Hiermee wil ik (hadassa) zeggen dat het christelijk geloof moeilijk te begrijpen is en dat God een Zoon heeft raar klinkt. Het christelijk geloof moet je leren begrijpen en er kennis van opdoen, en bovenal je eigen egoisme erkennen en je eigen tekortkomingen en dat je het eigenlijk zelf niet kan. Ik zou zeggen: probeer je erin te verdiepen, want het is zeker de moeite waard om God's liefde te mogen leren kennen en wijsheid en inzicht te mogen krijgen.

> Kracht wordt juist ontplooid in zwakheid<

----------


## Zina Cool J

Sta er niet in de Koran dat de Christenen en Joden naar de hel gaan omdat ze leugenaars zijn die de waarheid verdraaien?!!! Ze hebben hun boek al vervalst dat toen door Allah ook is geopenbaard. Daarmee heeft Allah erna de Koran nedergezonden met de waarheid die niet meer vervalst kan worden.... En Allah heeft geen zonen. (Gelijk ze in de bijbel beweren)

----------


## hadassa

Zoals moslims niet snappen dat wij Jezus nodig hebben als redder van onze zonden. En dat het alleen door Jezus mogelijk is om bij God te komen. Jezus is de bemiddelaar de verzoener, zijn bloed is het offer voor de zonden van de mens. The passion of the Christ liet het zien, dit moest gebeuren, ondanks tegenwerken van satan;Jezus werd verleid door Satan, waarom?? omdat satan niet wil dat het weer goed komt tussen God en de mens. Satan zei: Jezus als je dit allemaal aan je voorbij laat gaan dan krijg je dit en dit.........

Satan komt met mooie beloftes, kijk maar naar het paradijs hoe Eva werd verleid met mooie beloftes....als je dit eet dan......

Oke, want ik nu niet snap aan de Koran is de maagden in de hemel, dit is toch pure verleiding voor de mannen???????
als je dit (martelaarschap) doet dan krijg je dat......
Dit komt toch van satan?????????????

Ook snap ik niet de relatie met een 9 jarig meisje......

Nee, ik vind het allemaal maar menselijk en totaal niet goddelijk.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door bartw8_ 
> *Hallo,
> 
> Hier een reactie van een christelijke jongere.
> 
> Islam en Christendom? Grote en kleine verschillen. Grote en kleine overeenkomsten. Grote en kleine vraagtekens.
> 
> Hoe zie je tegen het Christendom aan?
> 
> ...


Het Christendom vandaag de dag is een godsdienst van mensen door mensen. christenen doen qua regels al het tegenovergestelde van wat Jezus gepredikt heeft. Zij volgen dus Jezus Christus niet. Het enige waar zij zich aan houden zou zijn naastenliefde waar veel kerken (opvang) en missionarissen (vrijwilligerswerk in arme landen) aan doen...

Toch is het een regel voor moslims om andere godsdiensten te respecteren. Uiteindelijk geloven christenen ook in n God, nl. God... Uiteindelijk zal Jezus bij zijn terugkomst alle godsdienstige geschillen rechttrekken.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door bartw8_ 
> *Waaom verschillen en overeenkomsten tussen deze twee wereldgodsdiensten???
> 
> Bijbel is het oudste boek ter wereld en het meestgelezen boek. 
> 
> Waarom is daarom de Koran wel het betere boek?*


Of de Bijbel het meestgelezen boek is betwijfel ik...

De Koran is niet per definitie een beter boek dan de Bijbel, maar een aangevullend boek. De Koran zet recht wat mensen hebben veranderd tav de Bijbel en maakt godsdienst toegankelijk voor alle mensen ongeacht ras, afkomst oid.

De enige echte christenen (levend volgens de leer van Jezus en niet volgens die van Paulus) waren de volgelingen van Jezus toen hij nog op aarde was. Na zijn heengaan heeft het Christendom een transformatie ondergaan die vandaag de dag een hoofdschuddende Jezus teweeg zou brengen! Alle dogma's binnen het Christendom zijn verzonnen door mensen en absoluut niet Goddelijk genspireerd! Lees 'Als de Bijbel een tong had' van Chaib Bousnane eens! Dit boek behandelt de volgende onderwerpen: - Eigenschappen van God in de Bijbel. - Over hoeveel goden spreekt de Bijbel? - Is Jezus " God" - Tegenspraken in het Oude Testament - Eenheid van God - Tegenspraken in het Nieuwe Testament - Erfzonde - Incest - Bewijzen tegen de ''kruisiging'' (doden) van Jezus en ga zo verder.

De Evangelien zijn samengesteld nadat de vroege christenen over verschillende partijen verdeeld waren geraakt. Zij werden namelijk samengesteld om bepaalde leringen van de verschillende scholen te propageren en hun auteurs aarzelden niet de vroege documenten te vervalsen en ander traditioneel materiaal dat over het leven en de leringen van Jezus handelde in overeenstemming te brengen met de visies van hun scholen. Nou, 3 keer raden wat de godsdienst was van de Grieken en Isralitische christenen...?

Dominee T.G. Tucker schrijft: 'Aldus werden Evangelien vervaardigd die duidelijk de opvatting van de praktische behoeften van de gemeenschap waarvoor ze geschreven zijn, weerspiegelden. In de Evangelien werd traditioneel materiaal gebruikt maar men aarzelde niet veranderingen aan te brengen, toevoegingen te maken of zaken weg te laten als die niet met de bedoeling van de schrijver overeenkwamen.' (The history of the Christians in the light of Modern knowledge- TG Tucker p.320)

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Waarom zou God een mens niet zijn Zoon kunnen noemen?*


Dat kan wel en dat doe Hij ook. Maar de Goddelijke zoon als dogma stemt niet overeen met wat Jezus gezegd en onderwezen heeft. In de Bijbel worden veel veel profeten zoon van God genoemd. Zowel Adam als Mozes als David als Salomo worden zoon van God genoemd. De uitdrukking zoon van God heeft een geheel andere intentie dan die de christenen er aan hebben gegeven. Het beteknt in weze geliefde zoals alle boodschappers tav God waren. 





> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> En waarom zouden mensen hun God niet Vader mogen noemen?
> Het gaat om de geestelijke liefde tussen Vader en Zoon.
> Jezus was zeker God's Zoon. Er was een zeer innige band.*


God is inderdaad de Vader van ons allen. Maar niet in de zin dat hij ons heeft verwekt zoals de christenen menen over Jezus Christus. In dat opzicht heeft God geen zoon en is Jezus derhalve geen zoon van God.

Jezus sprak over God alsMijn Vader en jouw Vader en mijn God en jouw God... Deze woorden van Jezus die in de Bijbel staan laten zien dat Jezus met God in dezelfde relatie stond als ieder ander mens. Jezus was een schepsel van God, Zijn dienaar.




> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> Dat Jezus moest sterven voor onze zonde is voor mensen nauwelijks te begrijpen; Hoe is dat nou mogelijk?? Een zondeloos mens die moest sterven??*


Jezus stierf niet zoals wij moslims geloven; zoals de profeet Mohammed ons heeft geleerd en zoals God ons heeft geleerd. Jezus werd door God weggehaald vanuit de mensen. De joden wilden hem inderdaad doden, maar dit lukte hen niet. Jezus is daar te verheven voor omdat God dat wil. 

De erfzonde is een doctrine die door de kerk in het leven werd geroepen en zeker niet door Jezus. De erfzonde spreekt de Bijbel zelfs meermaals tegen! Deuteronomium 24:16; De vaders zullen niet om hun kinderen worden gedood, ieder zal om zijn eigen zonde gedood worden... Jeremia 31:30; Maar ieder zal om zijn eigen ongerechtigheid sterven... Lees Ezechiel 18:20, Mattheus 7:1-2 en Corinthiers 3:8 maar eens. 




> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> Dat heet nou liefde, want als we eerlijk naar de mens kijken is het voor ieder mens onmogelijk om rein en zondeloos voor God te staan. We zijn allemaal door en door slecht; als het niet met daden is dan wel met onze gedachte.*


Dat klopt. Ieder mens maakt fouten en in het Hiernamaals zullen wij verantwoording moeten afleggen voor onze daden.




> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> Alleen door Jezus (de Messias) kan er vrede komen, daarom kijken wij (joden, moslims en christenen) met verlangen naar Hem uit op zijn wederkomst!
> *


Ben het helemaal met je eens op dat punt!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Nog ff....
> 
> ik las ergens: Dijn
> 
> wat is dat???*


God heeft 3 soorten schepsels gemaakt; eerst de Engelen (perfecte dienaren geschapen uit licht, zonder vrije wil) dan de Djins (geschapen uit vuur met een eigen wil) en tenslotte de mens (geschapen uit stof en ook met een vrije wil).

Djins hebben zoals ik al zei een vrije wil, zoals mensen, en bijgevolg dienen ze soms God, en schenden ze soms zijn geboden. 

Satan is een hooghartige djin, die weigerde voor Adam te buigen en daarvoor door God gestraft werd. Zijn straf is evenwel uitgesteld tot op Oordeelsdag, en Satan heeft zich voorgenomen tegen dan de meerderheid van de mensen van het pad van God te doen afdwalen en tot zijn eigen volgelingen te maken. Satan kan daarbij rekeken op de hulp van djins die voor hem gekozen hebben. 

Normaal gesproken, is er geen contact tussen mensen en djins. Maar het gebeurt dat een slechte jinn een mens bezet, kwelt. Dan spreekt men van een demonische bezetenheid. 

Er zijn kwaadaardige en goedaardige djins. De laatstgenoemden worden in de volksmond ook wel Elven (Lord of the Rings  :knipoog: ) genoemd. Zij kunnen zich met hoge snelheid vervoeren over lucht water en grond.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *Allah zegt dit, Allah zegt dat... 
> Wel toevallig dat Allah steeds dingen zei, die Mohammed wel goed uitkomen. 
> Ik heb gister een stuk gelezen over de 12 vrouwen van Mohammed. Steeds als hij zich afvroeg of hij moest trouwen of niet kreeg hij een tekst uit de hemel gepresenteerd... altijd in het voordeel van hem. Dat is toch niet meer geloofwaardig?
> Volgens mij is de Koran het boek dat vervalst, niet de Bijbel. 
> 
> Iets wat door 1 persoon gedaan wordt/geleverd wordt, is niet betrouwbaar. Iets wat door meerdere mensen is geschreven, is veel betrouwbaarder. Als iets door 2 of meer getuigen wordt beschreven is het waar.
> De Koran: alleen Mohammed
> De Bijbel: verschillende schrijvers, soms over hetzelfde: bijv. de vier evangelien in het nieuwe testament (= is dus waargebeurd).
> ...


Er zijn tig geboden vanuit God naar Mohammed die in zijn nadeel waren, maar daar hoor ik jou niet over. Niet vreemd. Als je je eens verdiept in de materie en niet alleen let op kritiek-aantrekkende punten dan zou dat waarschijnlijk voor enig licht in jouw argwaan zorgen! 

Tav jouw betrouwbaarheid van Mohammed heb ik te zeggen dat hij niet voor niets de bijnamen de betrouwbare, de eerlijke, de rechtschapene etc. had. Als er een geschil was tussen joden dan werd Mohammed gevraagd om een oordeel te vellen. Toch niet zo maar?

De Evangelien zijn samengesteld nadat de vroege christenen over verschillende partijen verdeeld waren geraakt. Zij werden namelijk samengesteld om bepaalde leringen van de verschillende scholen te propageren en hun auteurs aarzelden niet de vroege documenten te vervalsen en ander traditioneel materiaal dat over het leven en de leringen van Jezus handelde in overeenstemming te brengen met de visies van hun scholen. Nou, 3 keer raden wat de godsdienst was van de Grieken en Isralitische christenen...?

Dominee T.G. Tucker schrijft: 'Aldus werden Evangelien vervaardigd die duidelijk de opvatting van de praktische behoeften van de gemeenschap waarvoor ze geschreven zijn, weerspiegelden. In de Evangelien werd traditioneel materiaal gebruikt maar men aarzelde niet veranderingen aan te brengen, toevoegingen te maken of zaken weg te laten als die niet met de bedoeling van de schrijver overeenkwamen.' (The history of the Christians in the light of Modern knowledge- TG Tucker p.320)

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *Wat is de rol van de duivel?
> De duivel is een afgevallen engel die steeds probeert mensen bij God weg te halen. God heeft de mens een vrije wil gegeven en de mens kan in dat opzicht dus kiezen wie hij wil dienen: de duivel of God. Meestal kies je niet zo bewust voor het dienen van de duivel, maar als je God niet dient, dan dien je automatisch dus de satan. 
> Dus ja, het is niet dat de duivel sterker is dan God. Maar dat God de mens zelf laat kiezen.*


De duivel is geen engel. Engelen hebben geen vrije wil zoals alle boodschappers van God hebben aangegeven. Het Christendom geeft ook aan dat Engelen geen vrije wil hebben. Welnu, als engelen geen vrije wil hebben waarom kan een engel zoals Satan kiezen om God NIET te dienen zoals hij heeft gedaan? De duivel was een djin, geschapen uit vuur en heeft als doel de mens te misleiden. Hij was zeer zeker geen engel!




> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *
> Daar gaat het nu juist om: omdat hij zich VRIJWILLIG heeft laten kruisigen, is voor de schuld van ons mensen betaald. Omdat wij steeds verkeerde dingen doen, bouwen we een schuld op tegenover God. Hij kan niks door de vingers zien, omdat hij totaal rechtvaardig is. Maar door de Heere Jezus kunnen we nu vergeven worden. Omdat hij betaald heeft voor onze schuld! Is dat geen GEWELDIG NIEUWS???*


De erfzonde is een doctrine die door de kerk in het leven werd geroepen en zeker niet door Jezus. De erfzonde spreekt de Bijbel zelfs meermaals tegen! Deuteronomium 24:16; De vaders zullen niet om hun kinderen worden gedood, ieder zal om zijn eigen zonde gedood worden... Jeremia 31:30; Maar ieder zal om zijn eigen ongerechtigheid sterven... Lees Ezechiel 18:20, Mattheus 7:1-2 en Corinthiers 3:8 maar eens. 

Volgens jou kan een verkrachter en moordenaar van kleine meisjes rekenen op vergiffenis van God omdat Jezus zou hebben betaald voor onze schuld. Die is lekker! Dat dacht ik ff niet! Voor elke slechte daad moet je verantwoording afleggen. Niemand betaald de schuld van een ander af. Niemand. Zowel de Bijbel als het OT als de Koran geven dit aan. En zelfs Jezus gaf dit aan.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Zoals moslims niet snappen dat wij Jezus nodig hebben als redder van onze zonden. En dat het alleen door Jezus mogelijk is om bij God te komen. Jezus is de bemiddelaar de verzoener, zijn bloed is het offer voor de zonden van de mens. The passion of the Christ liet het zien, dit moest gebeuren, ondanks tegenwerken van satan;Jezus werd verleid door Satan, waarom?? omdat satan niet wil dat het weer goed komt tussen God en de mens. Satan zei: Jezus als je dit allemaal aan je voorbij laat gaan dan krijg je dit en dit.........*


Nogmaals: erfzonde en de doctrine van verzoening is door de kerk in het leven geroepen en NIET door Jezus! De Bijbel spreekt deze doctrines zelfs tegen (lees mijn eerdere reactie aan je). Het bloed van Jezus is geen offer voor de zonden van de mens. De mens is zelf verantwoordelijk voor zijn eigen daden en zijn eigen zonden. Jezus verkondigde nimmer de vergeving van zonde door de kruisiging zoals christenen beweren.





> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> Oke, want ik nu niet snap aan de Koran is de maagden in de hemel, dit is toch pure verleiding voor de mannen???????
> als je dit (martelaarschap) doet dan krijg je dat......
> Dit komt toch van satan?????????????*


Er is ook niets islamitisch aan als je dit doet (martelaarschap) dan krijg je 33 maagden. En dat komt ook van satan. Ik adviseer je niet te geloven wat de media je voorschotelt of wat onwetende moslims uitvoeren of verzoeken in naam van de Islam. Ik biedt je liever zelfstudie aan mbt Islam zodat je weet wat Islam inhoudt: vrede tav je medemens, vrede tav jezelf en vrede tav God.




> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> Ook snap ik niet de relatie met een 9 jarig meisje......*


Ik neem aan dat je doelt op de profeet Mohammed? Zijn vrouw Aisha was tijdens het trouwen met de profeet ca 16 jaar oud. Ten aanzien van de authenticiteit van de hadiths moet je goed begrijpen en in acht nemen dat de samenstellers niet zozeer het juiste historische tijdsschema toepasten. Het enige van belang destijds was dat de reports betreffende de leer en de levenswijze van de profeet zo juist mogelijk werden weergegeven en werden gecontroleerd op het sahih-zijn. Leeftijden waren van ondergeschikt belang.

Het is een valse aanname dat Aisha 9 was vanwege de volgende redenen:

1. Zij had reeds een nikkah met ene Jubair. Dat moest door Abubakr eerst ongedaan gemaakt worden. Als zij reeds een nikkah had, betekende dat zij reeds de leeftijd van toestemming had bereikt. Want een nikkah is een contract. Beide partijen moeten akkoord gaan.

2. Aisha was 5 jaar jonger dan Fatima (de dochter van de profeet). Fatima was geboren 5 jaar voor de zogeheten roeping. Dus Aicha is geboren in het jaar dat de profeet zijn roeping van God kreeg. Gezien tijd en plaats betekent dit dat Aicha op het moment van haar nikkah met de profeet op zijn minst 10 jaar moet zijn geweest. En het was alleen maar een nikkah -het sluiten van een huwelijkscontract- in het 10e jaar na zijn roeping in de maand Chawal. 

Het probleem met veel mensen in de Occident is dat zij huwelijk staven aan het soort huwelijk wat zij vanuit hun traditie kennen. Dat is fout. Dat zijn statements gebaseerd op aannames!

In Islam is een nikkah niets anders dan het opmaken van een document tussen twee partijen. Het feesten komt later. Het consumeren van het huwelijk vond plaats in de tweede jaar na de Hijra. Dit is ongeveer 4 tot 5 jaar na de nikkah. Dat betekent dus dat Aicha ca 16 jaar moet zijn geweest, 1 jaar voor de strijd van Uhud. En gezien haar rol in die strijd lijkt het me erg onlogisch dat ze dan pas 10 zou zijn geweest, zoals veel mense stellen... 




> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> Nee, ik vind het allemaal maar menselijk en totaal niet goddelijk.*


Wij mensen zijn mensen en geen goden. Onze gedragingen zijn menselijk en onze uitspraken zijn menselijk. Enkel het woord van God waar wij ons aan dienen te houden is Goddelijk.

----------


## hadassa

De kern van het christelijk geloof is dat Jezus voor de zonde van de mens aan het kruis heeft gehangen en na 3 dagen is opgestaan.

Dit werd in het oude testament al aangekondigd door de profeet jesaja.

Als je dit niet gelooft dan leer je God ook niet kennen.

Want dit was God's bedoeling; God heeft een Verlosser gestuurd naar deze aarde en dat is Jezus. En Jezus heeft de dood overwonnen; Hij is weer LEVEND geworden, en opgewekt uit de doden. Hoe machtig is God!!!!! 


>De wapens die wij dragen zijn niet van de wereld<

----------


## hadassa

**Volgens jou kan een verkrachter en moordenaar van kleine meisjes rekenen op vergiffenis van God omdat Jezus zou hebben betaald voor onze schuld. Die is lekker! Dat dacht ik ff niet! Voor elke slechte daad moet je verantwoording afleggen. Niemand betaald de schuld van een ander af. Niemand. Zowel de Bijbel als het OT als de Koran geven dit aan. En zelfs Jezus gaf dit aan.**


Heb je gelijk aan, het is de bedoeling dat je wel in Jezus gelooft! En de liefde van Jezus kent en serieus neemt.

Maar als je naar deze wereld kijkt, hoe een ongelooflijke rotzooi ervan gemaakt wordt, dan denk ik wel dat we het echt zelf niet kunnen en dat we doordrongen zijn van slechtheid en egoisme. We zijn geneigd om vanuit ons eigen denkwijze te handelen ipv naar God te kijken. Jezus liet zien hoe we moeten leven, maar dit lijkt wel onmenselijk. Er is veel haat overal! 

Wat we nodig hebben??

Jezus bloed als zondoffer!

Sorry het is raar! maar zeker waar!!!!!


>de wapens die wij dragen zijn niet van de wered<

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *De kern van het christelijk geloof is dat Jezus voor de zonde van de mens aan het kruis heeft gehangen en na 3 dagen is opgestaan.
> 
> Dit werd in het oude testament al aangekondigd door de profeet jesaja.
> 
> Als je dit niet gelooft dan leer je God ook niet kennen.
> 
> Want dit was God's bedoeling; God heeft een Verlosser gestuurd naar deze aarde en dat is Jezus. En Jezus heeft de dood overwonnen; Hij is weer LEVEND geworden, en opgewekt uit de doden. Hoe machtig is God!!!!! 
> *


Hoe verklaar je de volgende verzen uit de Bijbel dan?

Deuteronomium 24:16; De vaders zullen niet om hun kinderen worden gedood, ieder zal om zijn eigen zonde gedood worden... Jeremia 31:30; Maar ieder zal om zijn eigen ongerechtigheid sterven... Lees Ezechiel 18:20, Mattheus 7:1-2 en Corinthiers 3:8 maar eens. 

Waar in de Bijbel heeft Jezus gezegd dat hij voor de zonde van de mens aan het kruis is gestorven??? Vertel mij dat eens aub.

En vertel mij waar in het OT staat wat jij beweert aub...

Dus lever mij eerst de bewijzen van jouw geloof in de kruisiging, dood en opstanding van Jezus dan kunnen we verder praten.

ps: Kun je ingaan op mijn vragen en op mijn aangegeven verzen uit de Bijbel aub. Met dank.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> ***Volgens jou kan een verkrachter en moordenaar van kleine meisjes rekenen op vergiffenis van God omdat Jezus zou hebben betaald voor onze schuld. Die is lekker! Dat dacht ik ff niet! Voor elke slechte daad moet je verantwoording afleggen. Niemand betaald de schuld van een ander af. Niemand. Zowel de Bijbel als het OT als de Koran geven dit aan. En zelfs Jezus gaf dit aan.**
> 
> 
> Heb je gelijk aan, het is de bedoeling dat je wel in Jezus gelooft! En de liefde van Jezus kent en serieus neemt.
> 
> Maar als je naar deze wereld kijkt, hoe een ongelooflijke rotzooi ervan gemaakt wordt, dan denk ik wel dat we het echt zelf niet kunnen en dat we doordrongen zijn van slechtheid en egoisme. We zijn geneigd om vanuit ons eigen denkwijze te handelen ipv naar God te kijken. Jezus liet zien hoe we moeten leven, maar dit lijkt wel onmenselijk. Er is veel haat overal! 
> *


Jezus heeft zelf gezegd dat iedere ziel verantwoordelijk is voor zijn eigen daden en naar zijn daden zal worden veroordeeld. Hoe verklaar je dit??? En dan beweer je dat Jezus voor de mensheid is gestorven??? Dit spreekt elkaar toch flink tegen???

Dat de wereld een en al ijdel vertoon en leedvermaak is weet ook ik. En als we het Christendom gedurende de eeuwen onder de loep nemen dan kunnen we toch stellen dat als er iets is wat het Christendom nimmer heeft begrepen dan is dat wel de hoofdregel meermaals door Jezus gepredikt: Gij zult niet doden. En keer de andere wang toe is ook iets waar het Christendom, gezien de geschiedenis niets van heeft begrepen...

Hoeveel joden heeft het Vaticaan al niet gedemoniseerd, geterroriseerd, vervolgd en vermoord of laten vermoorden? Hoeveel mensen hebben zij niet afgeslacht in naam van de wil van Jezus??? Hoeveel priesters van allerlei rangen die sexueel misbruik van kinderen op hun geweten hebben worden door het Vaticaan of door een of ander hoog instituut binnen de kerk overgeplaats dan wel verhuisd zodat zij hun kerkelijk leventje kunnen voorzetten genietend van allerlei verboden vruchten in de vorm van kinderkontjes...??? Dat de kerk de andere kant opkijkt moge duidelijk zijn.

Jezus liet ons weten hoe we moeten leven inderdaad. Dan vraag ik jou waarom je God en Jezus op 1 lijn zet. Dan vraag ik jou waarom je varkensvlees eet? Dan vraag ik jou waarom je christelijke broeders onbesneden zijn? Waarom leef jij niet volgens de geboden die Jezus predikte? Vertel mij dat eens..

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Zina Cool J_ 
> *Sta er niet in de Koran dat de Christenen en Joden naar de hel gaan omdat ze leugenaars zijn die de waarheid verdraaien?!!! Ze hebben hun boek al vervalst dat toen door Allah ook is geopenbaard. Daarmee heeft Allah erna de Koran nedergezonden met de waarheid die niet meer vervalst kan worden.... En Allah heeft geen zonen. (Gelijk ze in de bijbel beweren)*


Er zijn joden en christenen die naar het Paradijs gaan en er zijn joden en christenen die naar de Hel gaan. Er zijn moslims die naar het Paradijs gaan en er zijn moslims die naar de Hel gaan. De joden zullen op de Dag des Oordeels worden verdeeld in een x aantal groepen waarvan enkele groepen het Paradijs in gaat. Dat is ook zo met de christenen en de moslims..

ps: Johannes en Jezus bijv. waren joods. Zij volgden de joodse voorschriften zoals God in de Thora aan hen heeft duidelijk gemaakt. Zij aten kosjer voedsel, zij eerden alle boodschappers van God, zij stelden niemand gelijk aan God, zij bezochten de synagoge en zij vierden de joodse feestdagen. Hun bestemming zal zijn het Paradijs als God het wil..

----------


## ricknick3

ik als moslim heb alle respect voor de christen we geloven allebei in jez us en de wonderen die hij verichte hij kwam op voor de armen en minder bedelden jezus kwam met de evangelie waar wij ook in geloven net als mozes met de tora david met de psalmen en jezus met de evangelie het enige verschil met het christendom is dat jezus volgens de islam een gewone profeet was net als david mozes etc zoals inhet oude testament staat god is niet vruchtbaar en is niemand is gelijk aan hem.

----------


## hadassa

Hoi Bismilaah,

ik wil graag jou vragen beantwoorden, ga er naar op zoek!

'k zit nu op school, heb geen bijbel etc bij me.

Nog ff geduld,

Groetjes

----------


## hadassa

**god is niet vruchtbaar en is niemand is gelijk aan hem**

Zoon in geestelijke zin, en niet op een menselijke manier door voortplanting!!

Ben je gek??!?! Dat geloven christenen ook helemaal niet!!

Ik schrik daar zelf ook van dat dit door moslims gedacht wordt!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> ***god is niet vruchtbaar en is niemand is gelijk aan hem**
> 
> Zoon in geestelijke zin, en niet op een menselijke manier door voortplanting!!
> 
> Ben je gek??!?! Dat geloven christenen ook helemaal niet!!
> 
> Ik schrik daar zelf ook van dat dit door moslims gedacht wordt!*



Dan ben jij de enige christen die zo denkt want ik adviseer je de boeken van verschillende katholieken maar eens door te nemen. De katholieke kerk staat er bol van en het Vaticaan als ook andere instanties binnen het Christendom prediken niets anders dan dat Jezus de zogenaamde Eniggeboren zoon van God is..

Het is niet zo dat wij moslims dit denken, maar het is zo dat christenen dit beweren. En dat is toch iets anders..

Kijk eens op http://www.teleac.nl/pagina.jsp?n=60617

En bekijk vooral de promofilm van De Zoon van God..

De gehele serie was enige tijd terug op Teleac uitgezonden en geeft een objectieve kijk op hoe Jezus volgens zijn geschriften en volgens zijn manier van leven en prediken naar het hedendaagse Christendom zou hebben gekeken. In twee woorden: MET AFSCHUW..

Ik wacht graag de antwoorden op mijn andere vragen en opmerkingen af Hadassa..

----------


## selma15

je hebt christenen en christenen dus mesnen die zeggen dat ze christelijk zijn en er nix aan doen behalve met kerst een klerstboom opzette ofsow.
en je hebt christenen die wel gelovig zijn.
Als je de laatste bedoelt daar heb ik respect voor en hebben de islam en christendom zeker veel gemeen.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door selma15_ 
> *je hebt christenen en christenen dus mesnen die zeggen dat ze christelijk zijn en er nix aan doen behalve met kerst een klerstboom opzette ofsow.
> en je hebt christenen die wel gelovig zijn.
> Als je de laatste bedoelt daar heb ik respect voor en hebben de islam en christendom zeker veel gemeen.*


Het enige dat de Islam en het Christendom bij elkaar houdt is het geloof in n God. Maar Jezus zien als God of als een zoon van God staat gelijk aan shirk. De katholieken maken het helemaal mooi met hun mariaverering als was het een godin.. :jammer:

----------


## hadassa

Het is echt godslasterijk!!!! om te denken dat God geslachtsverkeer met Maria heeft gehad en dat daaruit Jezus is geboren. Dit moet echt heel snel de wereld uit!! 

Ik ken zelf ook geen enkel christen die dat gelooft!

En dat Jezus Zoon van God is heeft een geestelijke betekenis! 

Wanneer God Vader wordt genoemd is dit ook absoluut niet in lichamelijke zin bedoeld!

God is als een vader die zijn kinderen liefheeft en voor hen zorgt: Psalm 103:8-14

Jezus vertelde een gelijkenis over de noodzaak van nederigheid en berouw tegenover God: Lukas 18: 9-14 

Jezus leerde dat Gods wetten niet simpelweg van toepassing zijn op uiterlijke handelingen, maar ook op onze innerlijke gedachten: mattheus 5:21-24. Hij leerde dat God soms veel hogere eisen stelt dan mensen aan zichzelf stellen: mattheus 5: 43-45. 

God kijkt naar het hart: jesaja 58

In de gelijkenis van de verloren zoon wordt duidelijk dat het God niet gaat om onze dienst als een werknemer die werkt voor z'n beloning, maar om de gemeenschap met Hem. We kunnen ons leven lang God dienen, terwijl we Hem in werkelijkheid niet kennen, omdat we zijn liefde niet (her)- kennen en buiten Zijn gemeenschap staan. Lukas 15:11-32


Voorzeggingen van de profeten over de komende Verlosser:

Zijn maagdelijke geboorte: Jesaja 7:14
Zijn goddelijke majesteit: Jesaja 9:6
Hij kwam om te verlossen en genezen: Jesaja 53:3-6
Zijn begrafenis: Jesaja 53:9
Zijn lijden en kruisdood: Jesaja 53

De bijbel kent net als de Koran ook de zonde: verkeerde daden, overtredingen van God's geboden.
Maar de bijbel kent ook de gebroken relatie!! tussen God en de mens waaruit de zonden voortkomen.
Ons hart, het centrum van ons leven, is gericht op onszelf in plaats van op God. Daardoor leven we gescheiden van God en is er geen toekomst voor ons leven. Je zou daarom kunnen zeggen dat de bijbel de zonde ernstiger neemt dan de koran.
Jezus is gekomen voor de betaling en bevrijding van deze zonde en verzoening met God. Om ons een nieuw hart, een nieuw leven te geven dat gericht is op Hem.

Goddelijke vergeving gaat in de bijbel dieper en is niet een gebaar van 'zand erover'.
God kan zonde niet zomaar vergeven.
Vergeving breng lijden met zich mee en vraagt ook om genoegdoening van Gods eer. Het offersysteem van het Oude testament leerde de joden dat al. In het nieuwe testament is het offer voor eens en voor altijd gebracht door Jezus Christus, het lam van God. Wie op Hem vertrouwt zal zeker vergeving ontvangen. Ook is inzicht in Gods wet niet voldoende volgens de bijbel. Zonde is slavernij aan de boze en de macht van het kwaad en een breuk in de relatie met God.

Daarom is er verlossing van God's kant nodig.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Het is echt godslasterijk!!!! om te denken dat God geslachtsverkeer met Maria heeft gehad en dat daaruit Jezus is geboren. Dit moet echt heel snel de wereld uit!! 
> 
> Ik ken zelf ook geen enkel christen die dat gelooft!
> 
> En dat Jezus Zoon van God is heeft een geestelijke betekenis! 
> 
> Wanneer God Vader wordt genoemd is dit ook absoluut niet in lichamelijke zin bedoeld!
> 
> ...


Ik heb niet over geslachtsgemeenschap gesproken Hadassa! Ik weet zelf ook wel dat christenen geen zoon uit geslachtsgemeenschap bedoelen. Ik weet ook wel dat zoon van God een andere betekenis heeft voor bepaalde christenen dan andere christenen. Maar als je aan de meeste christenen vragt wie de moeder is van Jezus dan zeggen zij Maria en als je om de vader vraagt van Jezus dan zeggen zij Jezus.. Rare gedachte!

Waarom noemen zij Jezus de eniggeboren zoon van God????? 

Waarom bidden jullie tot Jezus zoals je tot God bidt? Waarom leggen jullie je lot in Jezus terwijl Jezus dit heeft verboden?

Waarom stellen jullie God gelijk aan Jezus Christus terwijl Jezus dit heeft verboden?

Waarom eten jullie varkensvlees terwijl Jezus dit heeft verboden?

Waarom worden bij jullie de mannen niet besneden terwijl Jezus dit heeft bevestigd zoals God heeft voorgeschreven aan zijn dienaren?

Als je zo van Jezus houdt zoals christenen pretenderen te doen dan volg je toch de regels van Jezus op. En dat zijn regels die hij ook volgde! Waarom doen jullie dan niet?

Waarom geef je geen antwoord op mijn andere vragen en opmerkingen??? Verklaar oa eens waarom Jezus zelf heeft gezegd dat iedere ziel verantwoordelijk is voor zijn eigen daden en naar zijn daden zal worden veroordeeld. Hoe verklaar je dit??? En dan beweer je dat Jezus voor de mensheid is gestorven??? Dit spreekt elkaar toch flink tegen???

----------


## hadassa

Wat ik probeer uit te leggen is; dat goede werken en proberen om goed te leven en alle regels opvolgen totaal geen waarde heeft!!>> als men niet in God gelooft en God's liefde niet leert kennen!

Niet uit eigen kracht proberen om bij God te komen, maar door de liefde van God te kennen en vanuit dat geloof bereid zijn om helemaal voor God te leven en God te danken.

Christenen hebben Jezus, en dat is alles INCLUDED!!!!!

God's liefde leer je kennen door Jezus, God leer je kennen door Jezus.

Ik weet niet of jij de verhalen van Jezus kent?

Jezus genas! Jezus vergaf zonden! Jezus was zelf zonder zonde! Jezus overtrad de joodse wetten, om te laten zien wat echt belangrijk is!

Wordt vervolgd.....

m'n tijd is voorbij,

groetjes!

----------


## TheGodfather

> _Geplaatst door bartw8_ 
> *Hallo,
> 
> Hier een reactie van een christelijke jongere.
> 
> Islam en Christendom? Grote en kleine verschillen. Grote en kleine overeenkomsten. Grote en kleine vraagtekens.
> 
> Hoe zie je tegen het Christendom aan?
> 
> ...



Je post in de verkeerde forum ...!!

Ik begrijp niet dat de beheerders dit niet verplaatsen waar het werkelijk hoort!!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Wat ik probeer uit te leggen is; dat goede werken en proberen om goed te leven en alle regels opvolgen totaal geen waarde heeft!!>> als men niet in God gelooft en God's liefde niet leert kennen!
> 
> Niet uit eigen kracht proberen om bij God te komen, maar door de liefde van God te kennen en vanuit dat geloof bereid zijn om helemaal voor God te leven en God te danken.
> 
> Christenen hebben Jezus, en dat is alles INCLUDED!!!!!
> 
> God's liefde leer je kennen door Jezus, God leer je kennen door Jezus.
> 
> ...


Als het geen waarde heeft zoals jij beweert waarom deed Jezus het dan wel? Waarom volgde Jezus de joodse wetten zoals voorgeschreven aan Mozes? Als deze geen waarde zouden hebben waarom volgt Jezus ze dan wel Hadassa?

Je zegt nu echt onzin!

Je zegt dat christenen Jezus hebben? Waarom volgen zij het woord van Jezus dan niet?

Ik ken alle verhalen van Jezus en over Jezus en wat Jezus heeft gezegd komt niet overeen met de leer van het Christendom. Het Christendom is gebaseerd op de leer van Paulus en niet op die van Jezus!!!

Jezus genas inderdaad!
Jezus gaf de blinden weer zicht!
Jezus kon de doden laten herrijzen uit de dood!
Jezus liep op water!
Jezus kon duivels uitdrijven!

Geloof mij, dat weten wij moslims als geen ander! En Jezus deed dit alleen zodat hij zou worden herkend als boodschapper van God en hij deed dit met de wil van God. Zonder de wil van God is zoiets onmogelijk!

Ik weet niet of Jezus zonder zonde was.. In het boek van Mattheus lezen we dat voordat Jezus begon met zijn missie, hij gedoopt werd door Johannes de Doper (Mattheus, 3:13), wat volgens Mattheus 3:6 het bekennen van zondes symboliseert, en het berouw tonen voor deze zondes (Mattheus, 3:11). Dat geeft te denken..

Kun je mij vertellen welke joodse wetten Jezus overtrad???

ps: Je geeft geen antwoord op mijn vraag tav erfzonde en verzoening..  :jammer: .

----------


## TheGodfather

Allemaal OFF-FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door TALKboy_ 
> *ja tuurlijk dus ik mag 300.000 mensen nier knallen en ik mag alle vrouwen verkrachten en iedereen pijn doen maakt toch niets uit jezus gaat mij redden. ik bedoel mensen denk even na jullie hebben niet eens een bewijs dat de bijbel klopt.
> en hoe kan je nou zeggen dat de god een kind heeft je weet zelf niet 
> eens of de god een mens is en dat is ie ook niet staat zelfs in de bijbel
> (ik heb de mens geschapen) hier zegt ie al dat ie geen mens is 
> hij zegt ik dus ik heb de MENS dus de MENS geschapen hij heeft zelfs een naam voor ons bedacht de MENS denk even na.
> dus jullie geloven dat god een zoon heeft ,jezus ok waarom hebben jullie jezus vermoord ,waarom geloofden jullie niet in hem vertel me dan waarom ??????????????????/ omdat toen in die tijd de mens wou eigen regels maken en jullie en joden hebben meer dan volgens mij 300.000 profeten vermoord wij arabieren dus muslims zijn het einige volk die zijn profeet niet heeft vermoord en ons boek (quran) is het einige boek waarin niet is veranderd . denk na god heeft jou gemaakt niet jezus niemand kan jou redden van god niemand zelf profeet mohamed niet. denk na 
> stuur me anders je e-mail adres dan zal ik je bewijzen sturen dat de islam gelijk heeft bewijsen uit de quran en uit de bijbel.
> 
> ...


Ja hoor, daar is er weer 1 die met bewijzen komt. Geloof is geloven. Niet bewijzen! Als je bewijzen kan maak je feiten en is geloven overbodig, dan weet je!
En als geloven weten wordt dan begint de narigheid.
Maak je dus niet druk en beleid je geloof op en normale manier. Laat andere in hun waarde en dring je niet zo op!

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *De islam is zo eenvoudig dat iedereen hem kan begrijpen en dat iedereen hem kort en en snel kan uitleggen aan anderen.
> 
> "Er is geen god behalve God (Allah) en Mohammed is zijn profeet (boodschapper)".
> 
> De mens ie geboren in een staat van onschuld en heeft de vrijheid zich te onderwerpen aan Gods wil.
> 
> Het christendom daarentegen is veel ingewikkelder en leert veel wat moeilijk te begrijpen en te aanvaarden.
> 
> ...


Wat is er mis met het erkennen van je eigen tekortkomingen en egoisme? Scheelt een hoop narigheid in de wereld hoor. Jammer alleen dat veel Christenen dan weer niet de volgende stap kunnen zetten: Het erkennen en accepteren van de tekortkomingen van anderen. Klinkt allemaal misschien er negatief maar probeer er maar eens tussen te komen in Staphorst als andersdenkende.

Beide geloven zijn gebaseerd op angst: Als je het hier niet goed doet dan kom je er straks wel achter!

Beide geloven zijn vreselijk misbruikt door mensen die niet voor zichzelf konden/wilden denken!

----------


## hadassa

Hoi bismilaah,

Voordat ik verder ga, wou ik ff vragen of je mijn stukken een beetje begrijpt, en of je wat meer inzicht heb gekregen.

Want ik geef toch enkele kernstukken weer van het evangelie.

Wat ik denk is dat je Jezus kruisiging pas kan en gaat geloven en begrijpen als je inziet dat je als zondaar geboren bent.

Moslims geloven dat namelijk niet, zij denken dat je zonder zonde geboren wordt en dat zonde aangeleerd wordt of alleen door misleiding van satan? (ik weet niet)

Pas als je gelooft hoe slecht ieder mens is, inclusief jezelf, begrijp je pas waarom er verlossing van God's kant moet komen en waarom we het zelf niet kunnen.

Goede werken zijn hartstikke goed, dat staat ook in de bijbel, maar het moet wel samen gaan met waar geloof en uit liefde!

Jezus genas mensen op sabbat, en plukte koren op sabbat, en Jezus waste zich voor het eten niet. Ik zal de bijbelstukken nog voor je opzoeken. 
Jezus zei tegen de mensen die dachten dat ze goed leven dat het huichelaars waren en Jezus ging op bezoek bij tollenaars en prostituees om zijn Liefde te laten zien.

Jezus was jood en liet zich besnijden. 
Besnijdenis hoort bij het Joodse verbond! Arabieren laten zich ook besnijden ook zij stammen van Abraham!

(Izaak en Ishmael waren broers van elkaar, joden en arabrieren ook??)

Maar ik ben geen joodse en mag toch bij God horen dankzij Jezus. 

Jezus liet zich inderdaad dopen, omdat hij ook mens was.

Uhm ff vraagje; waarom laten moslims zich niet dopen?


Oke, ik zal wat bijbelstukken gaan opzoeken voor de volgende keer.

Groetjes

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Hoi bismilaah,
> 
> Voordat ik verder ga, wou ik ff vragen of je mijn stukken een beetje begrijpt, en of je wat meer inzicht heb gekregen.
> 
> Want ik geef toch enkele kernstukken weer van het evangelie.
> 
> Wat ik denk is dat je Jezus kruisiging pas kan en gaat geloven en begrijpen als je inziet dat je als zondaar geboren bent.
> 
> ...


Ik heb de Bijbel meerdere malen bestudeerd Hadassa. Het Evangelie is voor mij net als mijn broekzak!

Nogmaals: Waar heeft God of Jezus gezegd dat je als zondaar geboren wordt??? Hoe wordt je als zondaar geboren? Erf je bij geboorte de zondes van je ouders??? Waar zegt God of Jezus dat?

En nog maar weer eens, als Jezus deed wat hij deed, waarom doen christenen dat dan niet? 

Het hedendaagse Christendom is gebaseerd op de leer van Paulus. Ben je dat wel met mij eens???

----------


## haloumaatje

> _Geplaatst door TheGodfather_ 
> *Allemaal OFF-FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


assalaam 

jij houdt hier wel de boel in de gaten he

hahahahaha ga zo door  :Cool:

----------


## MidarBoy

> _Geplaatst door haloumaatje_ 
> *assalaam 
> 
> jij houdt hier wel de boel in de gaten he
> 
> hahahahaha ga zo door *


heeft mijn Dorpgenote geen slaap?  :slaap:

----------


## haloumaatje

ja wel 

ik ga nu slapen ,zou jij ook moeten doen  :lekpuh:

----------


## ricknick3

hadassah lees de dode zee rollen die meer 2000 jaar oud zijn en stukken uit het oude testament staaan ,daar staat letterlijk dat er 2 profeten komen een uit het geslacht van david dit is jezus en de andere uit het geslacht van aron dit is mohammed.In de oude zee rollen wordt steeds gesproken over 2 profeten

----------


## hadassa

2 profeten??

De koran is een heel ander boek dan de bijbel! met een hele andere instelling!>> zo erg dat het zelfs onmogelijk is om van dezelfde God te spreken!

De koran brengt in mijn ogen geen vrede en dat is in de praktijk harstikke duidelijke te zien, zowel in als buiten moslim-landen.
Maar ook christenen hebben bloed aan hun vingers!

Mensen zijn allemaal slecht en geneigd om kwaad te doen. ( dat zie je toch in de praktijk?????????????)

En van die zeerollen etc, hoezo media??nternet??zogenaamde professoren?? en de o zo goed wetende wetenschap!

Nee, alleen door Jezus kan er vrede komen tussen joden, christenen en moslims, en absoluut niet door de koran!

Sorry.

En Paulus heeft een wijsheid van hier tot tokyo!!
Lees zijn brieven maar eens en verdiep je erin en je zult inzicht en bovenal achter de waarheid komen.

En de bijbel is niet vervalst, ammahoela!!!!

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door wakkerdier_ 
> *Allah zegt over Qoraan dat ie niet vervalst kan worden. Allah zegt over andere boeken dat er in geknoeid is!.*


 Dat klopt niet. 
In de Koran staat dat hij niet vervalst kan worden. Allah zelf heeft nog nooit gesproken. In de Koran staan de meest verschrikkelijke, barbaarse gebruiken die in de zesde eeuw normaal waren (onthoofding, steniging, onderdrukking). Daar moeten we echt overheen stappen.

----------


## Sadeyes

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Ik geloof ook in 1 God! En ik geloof ook dat Jezus profeet was, maar ook God's Zoon! En Jezus noemde God Zijn Vader! 
> En Maria hoort niet bij de drie-eenheid, zoals in de Koran staan. 
> 
> En het staat ook niet in de bijbel. 
> 
> Mohammed zag dat het in de praktijk gebeurde en dat was inderdaad niet goed. (Maria-vereering).
> 
> Maar Mohammed kon niet lezen, en moest het dus van de praktijk hebben.
> ...



Dit zeg jij Hadassa (in het rood) en kijk eens hieronder bij mn volgend berichtje wat jij ook al een keer gezegd hebt.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Adam was dan ook een zoon van god als we zo gaan beginnen.. en hij is dan nog specialer want daar kwam geen moeder aan te pas!




> _Geplaatst door Sadeyes_

----------


## Sadeyes

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Het is echt godslasterijk!!!! om te denken dat God geslachtsverkeer met Maria heeft gehad en dat daaruit Jezus is geboren. Dit moet echt heel snel de wereld uit!! 
> 
> Ik ken zelf ook geen enkel christen die dat gelooft!
> 
> En dat Jezus Zoon van God is heeft een geestelijke betekenis! 
> 
> Wanneer God Vader wordt genoemd is dit ook absoluut niet in lichamelijke zin bedoeld! 
> God is als een vader die zijn kinderen liefheeft en voor hen zorgt: Psalm 103:8-14
> ...




De roodgekleurde citaten zijn van jou Hadassa....eeeehm spreken die mekaar niet een klein beetje tegen? 

Ik denk dat daar bij jou de fout ligt en bij vele andere christenen...de letterlijke en geestelijke betekenis van het woord 'Vader'

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *2 profeten??
> 
> De koran is een heel ander boek dan de bijbel! met een hele andere instelling!>> zo erg dat het zelfs onmogelijk is om van dezelfde God te spreken!
> 
> De koran brengt in mijn ogen geen vrede en dat is in de praktijk harstikke duidelijke te zien, zowel in als buiten moslim-landen.
> Maar ook christenen hebben bloed aan hun vingers!
> 
> Mensen zijn allemaal slecht en geneigd om kwaad te doen. ( dat zie je toch in de praktijk?????????????)
> ...


Koran en Bijbel brengen vrede noch oorlog. Dat doen de mensen.
Zowel de Bijbel als de Koran worden er voor misbruikt. 
Welk boek het meest misbruikt is is volgens mij een zinloze discussie maar volgens mij wint de Bijbel dat met vlag en wimpel! Amen.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Kijk, dan kunnen ze me opeens niet uitleggen waarom ze Adam niet aanbidden ipv Jezus...




> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Adam was dan ook een zoon van god als we zo gaan beginnen.. en hij is dan nog specialer want daar kwam geen moeder aan te pas!*

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Kijk, dan kunnen ze me opeens niet uitleggen waarom ze Adam niet aanbidden ipv Jezus...*


Adam is geen bestaand figuur. De mens is 100.000 jaar geleden gevolueerd op de Afrikaanse savanne en niet opeens door een onzichtbare kracht geschapen in het paradijs. Van Jesus weten we dat hij zeker bestaan heeft; van Adam weten we dat hij zeker niet bestaan heeft.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

Waarom neem je Genesis niet letterlijk en het nieuwe testament wel? dus je aanbidt Jezus wel als zijnde goddelijk, en Adam heeft niet bestaan?




> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Adam is geen bestaand figuur. De mens is 100.000 jaar geleden gevolueerd op de Afrikaanse savanne en niet opeens door een onzichtbare kracht geschapen in het paradijs. Van Jesus weten we dat hij zeker bestaan heeft; van Adam weten we dat hij zeker niet bestaan heeft.*

----------


## hadassa

Hellup!

Er is ooit een keer een film geweest op NMO over het leven van Mohammed,

'k wil die graag zien.....wie kan mij eraan helpen??

Alvast bedankt!

....in ruil daarvoor een bijbel in het arabisch ;-)

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door Ghiezzoe_ 
> *Waarom neem je Genesis niet letterlijk en het nieuwe testament wel? dus je aanbidt Jezus wel als zijnde goddelijk, en Adam heeft niet bestaan?*


1. Ik neem het nieuwe testament ook niet letterlijk. Ik geloof niet dat Jesus uit de dood is opgestaan. Ik zeg alleen dat Jesus hoogstwaarschijnlijk heeft bestaan.
2. Ik aanbid Jesus niet als zijnde Goddelijk. Hoe kom je daar bij? In Jesus' tijd beweerden de Romeinse Keizers af te stammen van de goden. De evangelisten vonden dat Jesus niet kon achterblijven en hebben ook een halfgod van hem gemaakt. 
3. Het OT is zo'n 3000 jaar oud, het NT zo'n 2000 jaar en de Koran zo'n 1400 jaar. In die tijd geloofden mensen nog in reuzen, tovenaars en draken. Aangezien sterfelijke mensen deze boeken hebben geschreven staan ze vol met bijgeloof uit die tijd. Bijvoorbeeld: sinds de uitvinding van de koelkast is varkensvlees gewoon veilig voedsel. Homofielen zijn niet door de duivel bezeten maar zo geboren. De aarde is geen platte schijf onder een hemelkoepel maar een draaiende bol in het heelal.
4. De Katechismus (de officile leer van de katholieke kerk) leert vanaf 1960 dat de Bijbelverhalen niet per se letterlijk waar hoeven te zijn aangezien ze naast een historisch ook een literair karakter hebben.

----------


## ricknick3

D e bijbel is zeker veranderd lees de oude stukken van de bijbel die in de dode zee rollen staan de teksten als jeremia kloppen niet met de teksten van jeremia nu .De bijbel is talloze keren veranderd de griekse bijbel verschillt ook weer van de huidige bijbel.Jezus was een profeet net als mozes, david,salamon.abraham etc.De islam respecteert het christendom en het jodendom omdat deze ook waarheden hebben.Jezus zegt nergens dat hij de zoon van god is dit is later door de apostelen bij verzonnen.

----------


## ricknick3

Het christendom heeft mer bloed aan zijn vingers dan elk ander goddienst zie de kruisochte,slavernij uitroeien van de azteken en mayas in jezus naam uitroeien van de indianen en uitroeien van ale heidenen die niet in jezus gelovden.En vergeet niet de inquisitie.Het christendom heeft miljoenen afgeslacht in de naam van jezus en nu predeken ze liefde

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Het christendom heeft mer bloed aan zijn vingers dan elk ander goddienst zie de kruisochte,slavernij uitroeien van de azteken en mayas in jezus naam uitroeien van de indianen en uitroeien van ale heidenen die niet in jezus gelovden.En vergeet niet de inquisitie.Het christendom heeft miljoenen afgeslacht in de naam van jezus en nu predeken ze liefde*


 Wijsheid komt met de jaren. Hopelijk komen de fundamentalistische moslims ook een keer tot inzicht.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Het christendom heeft mer bloed aan zijn vingers dan elk ander goddienst zie de kruisochte,slavernij uitroeien van de azteken en mayas in jezus naam uitroeien van de indianen en uitroeien van ale heidenen die niet in jezus gelovden.En vergeet niet de inquisitie.Het christendom heeft miljoenen afgeslacht in de naam van jezus en nu predeken ze liefde*


Tja het kan verkeren. Alles is aan verandering onderhevig. Zo ook de wijze waarop mensen menen geloof te belijden. Gelukkig maar.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Adam is geen bestaand figuur. De mens is 100.000 jaar geleden gevolueerd op de Afrikaanse savanne en niet opeens door een onzichtbare kracht geschapen in het paradijs. Van Jesus weten we dat hij zeker bestaan heeft; van Adam weten we dat hij zeker niet bestaan heeft.*


Klinkt aannemelijk. Maar waarom die beeltenis in je profiel?

----------


## hadassa

'k geloof 100% in de bijbel, want wat heeft het voor een zin als je sommige verhalen wel gelooft en anderen weer niet???

Er zit btw een rode draad in de bijbel....al in het oude testament, het boek van de joden!! wordt Jezus aangekondigd; inclusief Zijn lijden en kruisiging!!!

Jezus kwam niet alleen om te profiteren!! Daarom is Jezus niet alleen profeet....

Jezus kwam ook om te genezen, zonde te vergeven en om een voorbeeld te zijn....En Jezus kwam voor onze zonde....

Daarom is Jezus niet alleen profeet maar ook Verlosser, Bemiddelaar, Koning, Alpha en Omega....en ga zo nog maar even door!

Jezus kwam voor alles wat een mens nodig had/heeft om bij God te komen....

Ook kwam Jezus voor de niet-joden......

Groetjes Hadassa

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Klinkt aannemelijk. Maar waarom die beeltenis in je profiel?*


Ik volg het vene niet. Je gelooft 100% inde bijbel maar weet zeker dat Adam niet bestaan heeft?? Verklaar u nader.

Bron??????

----------


## Nesrine18

hallo beste bart 

Ik zal het eens voor je verduidelijken. DE BIJBEL GELOVEN WIJ MOSLIMS IS VERANDERT DOOR JULLIE EIGEN CHRISTENEN. aLLAH SWT ZEGT IN DE QORAN DAT ALLAHSWT DE QORAN ZAL BESCHERMEN TOT DE DAG DES OORDEELS DAT MAAKT DUS DE QORAN BETER EN DAT HET OOK DE WAARHEID IS BEGREIP JE HET NU!!!!

IK HOOP DAT JE DIT GELOOFT.

DOEI

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> En de bijbel is niet vervalst, ammahoela!!!!*



Waarom antwoord je mijn vragen niet? Waarom ontwijk je deze keer op keer???

Ken je uberhaupt de geschiedenis van het ontstaan van de Bijbel? Ik betwijfel het. Want zelfs christenen zeggen dat de Bijbel vervalst is!

Historisch onderzoek heeft in wetenschappelijke inzichten aangetoond dat de Bijbel vervalst is. Dit valt niet te ontkennen hoe hard je ook schreeuwt Hadassa!

Jij en met jou vele anderen leggen woorden in de mond van Jezus. Jullie geloven dat hij dingen heeft gezegd terwijl je dit absoluut niet kunt bewijzen! Ik heb je meermaals gevraagd om uitleg en referenties en deze ontwijk je stelselmatig omdat je zelf ook weet dat Jezus niet heeft gezegd wat jij beweert..

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Adam is geen bestaand figuur. De mens is 100.000 jaar geleden gevolueerd op de Afrikaanse savanne en niet opeens door een onzichtbare kracht geschapen in het paradijs. Van Jesus weten we dat hij zeker bestaan heeft; van Adam weten we dat hij zeker niet bestaan heeft.*


Hoe zeker weet jij nou of Adam niet bestaan heeft?! Spreek aub niet in de wij-vorm!

De evolutietheorie is vnl gebaseerd op list en bedrog. Ik verwijs je naar de bevindingen van harunyahya.com omtrent dit onderwerp!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> 
> Jezus kwam ook om te genezen, zonde te vergeven en om een voorbeeld te zijn....En Jezus kwam voor onze zonde....
> 
> *


Lucas 14:26; (Jezus) 'Indien iemand tot mij komt, en niet haat zijn vader en moeder, en zijn vrouw en kinderen, ja zelfs zijn eigen leven, dan kan hij mijn volgeling niet zijn.'

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> Ook kwam Jezus voor de niet-joden......
> 
> *


'Jezus voelde een aarzeling toen hem een keer werd gevraagd een niet-joods meisje te genezen..'

Jezus' preken en helende kunst beperkte zich tot het joodse territorium..'

'Jezus' duidelijke verering voor Jeruzalem, de tempel en de geschriften duiden op de speciale plaats die deze in zijn denken innamen. Een aantal kenmerken in zijn lessen duiden op dezelfde houding. Dus door de toehoorders (mede-joden) 'broeders van elkaar' te noemen en door vaak hun manieren tegen die ban niet-joden af te zetten. Bijv. de genezing van een vrouw op sabbath met het motief dat zij een dochter van Abraham was en van de vriendschap met de belastingophaler Zakkarias omdat hij een zoon van Abraham was. Zo ook in het vasstellen van het aantal discipelen op twaalf om ze gelijk te laten staan met het aantal stammen van Israel. Op al deze manieren liet Jezus zien hoe sterk hij de joodse stempel op zijn missie wilde zetten.' (The life of Jezus, CJ Cadoux)

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Hoe zeker weet jij nou of Adam niet bestaan heeft?! Spreek aub niet in de wij-vorm!
> 
> De evolutietheorie is vnl gebaseerd op list en bedrog. Ik verwijs je naar de bevindingen van harunyahya.com omtrent dit onderwerp!*


 Door ZELF logisch en rationeel te DENKEN kun je het verschil tussen sprookjes en feiten kennen. Als je op school beter had opgelet had je kunnen weten dat de evolutie een bewijsbaar feit is en de schepping een sprookje. Overal ter wereld zijn overblijfselen gevonden van oudere mensensoorten en dierensoorten die enige miljoenen jaren oud zijn. En hoe kan n man in 6000 jaar 5 miljard nakomelingen krijgen van verschillende rassen? Het verstand en de logica sluiten het scheppingsverhaal uit.
Wil je echt de waarheid leren kennen zul je tot een kritiek van de zuivere rede moeten komen. Met andere woorden: door zuiver en precies te redeneren kun je het verschil tussen feit en fabel leren. Over metafysische vragen kun je geen zekere uitspraken doen. Maar over de meeste zaken kun je door zuiver te denken wel zekere uitspraken doen. De grote Duitse filosoof Immanul Kant heeft heel kritisch gekeken naar de mogelijkheden en beperkingen van het verstand om de waarheid te leren kennen. De redenaties van harunyahya.com blijven niet overeind als je ze tegen het licht van de zuivere rede houdt.
De evolutietheorie is gebaseerd op WAARNEMINGEN en niet op geschriften. De kosmos ontstond zo'n 15 miljard jaar geleden uit n expanderend punt. Zo'n 4 miljard jaar geleden ontstonden aarde, zon en planeten uit afkoelende materie. Miljoenen jaren voordat de mens verscheen waren er al levende wezens op aarde. 5 miljoen jaar geleden ontstond in Afrika de eerste mensensoort. 100.000 jaar geleden ontstond de moderne mens en vanaf 50.000 verspreide hij zich over de hele aarde. Overal in de grond kun je bewijzen voor deze feiten vinden.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Door ZELF logisch en rationeel te DENKEN kun je het verschil tussen sprookjes en feiten kennen. Als je op school beter had opgelet had je kunnen weten dat de evolutie een bewijsbaar feit is en de schepping een sprookje. Overal ter wereld zijn overblijfselen gevonden van oudere mensensoorten en dierensoorten die enige miljoenen jaren oud zijn. En hoe kan n man in 6000 jaar 5 miljard nakomelingen krijgen van verschillende rassen? Het verstand en de logica sluiten het scheppingsverhaal uit.
> Wil je echt de waarheid leren kennen zul je tot een kritiek van de zuivere rede moeten komen. Met andere woorden: door zuiver en precies te redeneren kun je het verschil tussen feit en fabel leren. Over metafysische vragen kun je geen zekere uitspraken doen. Maar over de meeste zaken kun je door zuiver te denken wel zekere uitspraken doen. De grote Duitse filosoof Immanul Kant heeft heel kritisch gekeken naar de mogelijkheden en beperkingen van het verstand om de waarheid te leren kennen. De redenaties van harunyahya.com blijven niet overeind als je ze tegen het licht van de zuivere rede houdt.
> De evolutietheorie is gebaseerd op WAARNEMINGEN en niet op geschriften. De kosmos ontstond zo'n 15 miljard jaar geleden uit n expanderend punt. Zo'n 4 miljard jaar geleden ontstonden aarde, zon en planeten uit afkoelende materie. Miljoenen jaren voordat de mens verscheen waren er al levende wezens op aarde. 5 miljoen jaar geleden ontstond in Afrika de eerste mensensoort. 100.000 jaar geleden ontstond de moderne mens en vanaf 50.000 verspreide hij zich over de hele aarde. Overal in de grond kun je bewijzen voor deze feiten vinden.*


Beste Scipio,

Wil je in het vervolg a.u.b. de reactie plaatsen bij de persoon waarop je reageerd. Nu krijg ik het bericht in mijn mailbox i.p.v. de betreffende persoon. Trouwens ook lastig iedere keer inloggen en erachter komen dat het niet voor jou bedoelt is. Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## hadassa

k zet hier heus geen dingen neer die ik zelf niet geloof

ik probeer gewoon de kern van het christelijk geloof weer te geven

en misschien weet je het nog niet, maar niemand kan vanuit zichzelf in de hemel komen... niemand!!! Alleen door Jezus.....

Dat hele gebeuren in Israel (de naam palestina is gewoon hartsikke verzonnen in die tijd!!!) is een geestelijke strijd, net als de moskee de plaats van de tempel heeft ingenomen!! Dit is een zaak van hogere machten........

wordt vervolgd.........

----------


## islaamodieni

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *k zet hier heus geen dingen neer die ik zelf niet geloof
> 
> ik probeer gewoon de kern van het christelijk geloof weer te geven
> 
> en misschien weet je het nog niet, maar niemand kan vanuit zichzelf in de hemel komen... niemand!!! Alleen door Jezus.....
> 
> Dat hele gebeuren in Israel (de naam palestina is gewoon hartsikke verzonnen in die tijd!!!) is een geestelijke strijd, net als de moskee de plaats van de tempel heeft ingenomen!! Dit is een zaak van hogere machten........
> 
> wordt vervolgd.........*


Beste hadassa,

dus niemand kan vanuit zichzelf in de hemel komen! ik denk van wel want iedereen is veranwoordelijk voorzichzelf en niet Jesus(isaa)alajhi salaam,is voor ons verantwoordelijk en hij zelf zal voor God komen,en weet dat Jesus maar een profeet was en geen 'zoon van God is' zoals jullie beweren,en je moet niet met die onderwerp palestina komen hoor dat is een helemaal andere verhaal ga leert eerst wat geschiedenis en dan mag je komen discussieren en niet iets zeggen waarover je geen kennis hebt en die belachelijke woorden van u dat een moskee de tempel heeft ingenomen dus hier kun je al weten dat de islam de hoogste macht heeft en zal maar nog 1 ding zeggen;zoals het staat in de koran (vers6);
(Jullie hebben jullie godsdienst en ik heb mijn godsdienst.)

en weet we zullen allemaal voor God komen en er zal niemand bij u zijn die u kan helpen alleen u goeie daden en door u juiste geloof aan te nemen in deze wereld.
jullie broeder in de islam.

----------


## ricknick3

jezus kwam alleen voor de joden in de bijbel staat letterlijk dat jezus voor de verloren schapen des israiel is gekomen om de joden op het goede pad te leiden .Jezus is niet gekomen voor de mensheid maar kwam alleen voor de joodse mensen in israiel

----------


## islaamodieni

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *jezus kwam alleen voor de joden in de bijbel staat letterlijk dat jezus voor de verloren schapen des israiel is gekomen om de joden op het goede pad te leiden .Jezus is niet gekomen voor de mensheid maar kwam alleen voor de joodse mensen in israiel*


Beste rick;
goed zo dat je het weet amai toch iemand die de bijbel leest ook al staat er alles zelf verzonnen maar daar gaan we het niet over hebben.
Wel je hebt gelijk Jezus is gekomen voor de kinderen van Israel zoals jij zegt de verloren schapen.wel als er in de bijbel staat alleen voor de joden wel weet dat er in de koran staat dat de profeet Mohemmed vrede zij met hem voor de hele mensheid is gekomen en niet alleen voor de arabieren zoals julllie beweren.
en bedankt voor te reageren

jullie broeder in de islam.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *'Jezus voelde een aarzeling toen hem een keer werd gevraagd een niet-joods meisje te genezen..'
> 
> Jezus' preken en helende kunst beperkte zich tot het joodse territorium..'
> 
> 'Jezus' duidelijke verering voor Jeruzalem, de tempel en de geschriften duiden op de speciale plaats die deze in zijn denken innamen. Een aantal kenmerken in zijn lessen duiden op dezelfde houding. Dus door de toehoorders (mede-joden) 'broeders van elkaar' te noemen en door vaak hun manieren tegen die ban niet-joden af te zetten. Bijv. de genezing van een vrouw op sabbath met het motief dat zij een dochter van Abraham was en van de vriendschap met de belastingophaler Zakkarias omdat hij een zoon van Abraham was. Zo ook in het vasstellen van het aantal discipelen op twaalf om ze gelijk te laten staan met het aantal stammen van Israel. Op al deze manieren liet Jezus zien hoe sterk hij de joodse stempel op zijn missie wilde zetten.' (The life of Jezus, CJ Cadoux)*


Dit is een vorm van citeren uit interpreteren. Staat nergens in de Bijbel!

----------


## islaamodieni

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Wijsheid komt met de jaren. Hopelijk komen de fundamentalistische moslims ook een keer tot inzicht.*


hahahahahaaaa, wat een grapjas ik weet julie zijn wat achterlijk 
daarom komt de wijsheid niet zo snel bij jullie,en wat voor stupid woorden zijn dat' fundamentalistische moslims' op wat trekt het op echt waar op niets,heb je weer niets te zeggen dan dat ,dat is al de 10 keer dat ik ga zeggen spreek niet waarover je geen kennis van hebt,
de beste godsdienst die er is is de islam en jullie moeten het niet ontkennen hoor dus degene die zijn godsdienst uit is ne fundamentalist
zo is dat bij jullie, jullie willen een modernisering van de islam zoals jullie christendom, nee hoor en weet dat de islam al meer dan 1400 jaar bestaat en niemand en nog niemand kan er iets aan veranderen,
weet je waarom????????ik zal het zeggen
want God zegt in de koran;
(en wij hebben dit boek neergezonden(koran)en wij zullen hem bewaren)
jullie broeder in de islam

----------


## Noureloua

Ik weet echt niet waarom deze discussie, als je de koran leest dan ga je gauw begrijpen dat de joden en de christenen nooit nooit nooit de islam zullen accepteren. er staan duidelijke ayat in de koran. 
zij zullen nooit op een moslim tevreden zijn, behalve als je tot hun geloof bekeert.

waarom ga ik met ongeloovige discusseren zoals wat de monafikin in al azhar in Egypte doen. binnen de christelijke kerk is de islam nog niet erkend als een goddienst. hoe kan je met deze mensen praten. laat ze maar in hun kofr.

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door islaamodieni_ 
> *hahahahahaaaa, wat een grapjas ik weet julie zijn wat achterlijk 
> daarom komt de wijsheid niet zo snel bij jullie,en wat voor stupid woorden zijn dat' fundamentalistische moslims' op wat trekt het op echt waar op niets,heb je weer niets te zeggen dan dat ,dat is al de 10 keer dat ik ga zeggen spreek niet waarover je geen kennis van hebt,
> de beste godsdienst die er is is de islam en jullie moeten het niet ontkennen hoor dus degene die zijn godsdienst uit is ne fundamentalist
> zo is dat bij jullie, jullie willen een modernisering van de islam zoals jullie christendom, nee hoor en weet dat de islam al meer dan 1400 jaar bestaat en niemand en nog niemand kan er iets aan veranderen,
> weet je waarom????????ik zal het zeggen
> want God zegt in de koran;
> (en wij hebben dit boek neergezonden(koran)en wij zullen hem bewaren)
> jullie broeder in de islam*


Kijk eens om je heen in de wereld: denk je dan echt nog dat God meer van moslims houdt dan van Westerlingen? In alle jaren dat de moslims oorlog voeren tegen Isral hebben ze geen enkele vierkante meter van Isral weten te veroveren. De Amerikanen en Duitsers die kilo's varkensvlees eten behoren tot de welvarendste en geavanceerdste volkeren ter wereld. In alle islamitische landen heerst armoede, corruptie, onderdrukking en vooral veel, heel veel geweld. Jij bent zelf ook blij dat je in een welvarend Westers land woont en niet in een armoedig moslimland, toch? Hoe kun je dan nog volhouden dat de islam de beste godsdienst ter wereld is?
In 1400 jaar is het beschavingsniveau van de meeste moslimlanden amper vooruitgegaan. Alle andere culturen ontwikkelen zich verder, vinden nieuwe dingen uit, ontdekken nieuwe inzichten en maken nieuwe wetten. Vanaf plusminus het jaar 1800 (de Verlichting noemen we die periode) hebben we in het Westen geleerd hoe je met je verstand het verschil tussen feiten en fabels kunt onderscheiden (critisch denken). Veel moslims kunnen het verschil tussen een feit en een mening niet eens maken omdat ze niet critisch hebben leren denken.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door islaamodieni_ 
> *hahahahahaaaa, wat een grapjas ik weet julie zijn wat achterlijk 
> daarom komt de wijsheid niet zo snel bij jullie,en wat voor stupid woorden zijn dat' fundamentalistische moslims' op wat trekt het op echt waar op niets,heb je weer niets te zeggen dan dat ,dat is al de 10 keer dat ik ga zeggen spreek niet waarover je geen kennis van hebt,
> de beste godsdienst die er is is de islam en jullie moeten het niet ontkennen hoor dus degene die zijn godsdienst uit is ne fundamentalist
> zo is dat bij jullie, jullie willen een modernisering van de islam zoals jullie christendom, nee hoor en weet dat de islam al meer dan 1400 jaar bestaat en niemand en nog niemand kan er iets aan veranderen,
> weet je waarom????????ik zal het zeggen
> want God zegt in de koran;
> (en wij hebben dit boek neergezonden(koran)en wij zullen hem bewaren)
> jullie broeder in de islam*


Wie is jullie? Wordt hier een heel volk over 1 kam geschoren?

Wat is fundamentalisme in de ogen van je discussiegenoot? Vraag er eerst eens naar.

Waarom direct denigreren? (citaat: jullie zijn een beetje achterlijk)

Je staat voor je geloof en dat is te waarderen maar verlies het respect voor de ander niet. Onderscheid jezelf niet door anderen neer te sabelen.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Kijk eens om je heen in de wereld: denk je dan echt nog dat God meer van moslims houdt dan van Westerlingen? In alle jaren dat de moslims oorlog voeren tegen Isral hebben ze geen enkele vierkante meter van Isral weten te veroveren. De Amerikanen en Duitsers die kilo's varkensvlees eten behoren tot de welvarendste en geavanceerdste volkeren ter wereld. In alle islamitische landen heerst armoede, corruptie, onderdrukking en vooral veel, heel veel geweld. Jij bent zelf ook blij dat je in een welvarend Westers land woont en niet in een armoedig moslimland, toch? Hoe kun je dan nog volhouden dat de islam de beste godsdienst ter wereld is?
> In 1400 jaar is het beschavingsniveau van de meeste moslimlanden amper vooruitgegaan. Alle andere culturen ontwikkelen zich verder, vinden nieuwe dingen uit, ontdekken nieuwe inzichten en maken nieuwe wetten. Vanaf plusminus het jaar 1800 (de Verlichting noemen we die periode) hebben we in het Westen geleerd hoe je met je verstand het verschil tussen feiten en fabels kunt onderscheiden (critisch denken). Veel moslims kunnen het verschil tussen een feit en een mening niet eens maken omdat ze niet critisch hebben leren denken.*


In zuid-oost azie zijn diverse moslimlanden waar de economie jaarlijks met sprongen vooruit gaat hoor. 
De Arabische liga is vorige maand bijeen geweest met 1 thema op de agenda: Waarom profiteren de Arabische landen niet van de vooruitgang. Dat is op zich een bekenning van wat jij aanhaalt. Alleen is het geen Islamitisch verschijnsel maar een Arabisch. 
Dat Arabische landen nog geen meter Israelisch grondgebied hebben kunnen veroveren zegt in mijn optiek niets over goed of slecht. Ik zie hier geen verband.

----------


## islaamodieni

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Wie is jullie? Wordt hier een heel volk over 1 kam geschoren?
> 
> Wat is fundamentalisme in de ogen van je discussiegenoot? Vraag er eerst eens naar.
> 
> Waarom direct denigreren? (citaat: jullie zijn een beetje achterlijk)
> 
> Je staat voor je geloof en dat is te waarderen maar verlies het respect voor de ander niet. Onderscheid jezelf niet door anderen neer te sabelen.*


salaam,
wel nooit van beleefdheidsvorm gehoord wel ik denk het ook niet.
eerst en vooral je weet niet over wat we bezig zijn ik heb alleen een antwoord gegeven tegen degene die ons 'fundamentalisten noemt'
dus kom niet zeggen van wat is fundamentalisme .
en ten tweede ik heb het niet over een volk.
lees eerst goed voor je iets zegt of bijles kan ook geen kwaad hoor.

waslaam. jullie broeder in de islam.

----------


## chanous

vaag hoor  :wohaa:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door islaamodieni_ 
> *salaam,
> wel nooit van beleefdheidsvorm gehoord wel ik denk het ook niet.
> eerst en vooral je weet niet over wat we bezig zijn ik heb alleen een antwoord gegeven tegen degene die ons 'fundamentalisten noemt'
> dus kom niet zeggen van wat is fundamentalisme .
> en ten tweede ik heb het niet over een volk.
> lees eerst goed voor je iets zegt of bijles kan ook geen kwaad hoor.
> 
> waslaam. jullie broeder in de islam.*


Geef nou eens antwoord op mijn vragen? En wie is ons?
Je roept alleen maar meer vragen op.
Waarop reageer je zo boos? Ik vraag alleen maar wat.
Waarom moet ik op bijles? Waar maak je dat uit op?

----------


## islaamodieni

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Geef nou eens antwoord op mijn vragen? En wie is ons?
> Je roept alleen maar meer vragen op.
> Waarop reageer je zo boos? Ik vraag alleen maar wat.
> Waarom moet ik op bijles? Waar maak je dat uit op?*


 ok zal eens antwoorden op uw vraag al heb ik dat gedaan maar al zal het maar nog eens doen;
ons wil ik ermee zeggen wij de moslims en ik reageer ni boos,
wel wou gewoon zeggen om het kort te houden wij als moslims zijn geen fundamentalisten ons godsdientst roept vrede op en degene die de moslims er van beschuldigen zijn achterlijk om het zo te zeggen dus daarom wil ik zeggen tegen degene die denken dat moslims fundamentalisten zijn ,ga leert eerst de geschiedenis en oordeel dan.

en bedankt voor te reageren.

wasalaam,jullie broeder in de islam.  :duim:

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *In zuid-oost azie zijn diverse moslimlanden waar de economie jaarlijks met sprongen vooruit gaat hoor. 
> De Arabische liga is vorige maand bijeen geweest met 1 thema op de agenda: Waarom profiteren de Arabische landen niet van de vooruitgang. Dat is op zich een bekenning van wat jij aanhaalt. Alleen is het geen Islamitisch verschijnsel maar een Arabisch. 
> Dat Arabische landen nog geen meter Israelisch grondgebied hebben kunnen veroveren zegt in mijn optiek niets over goed of slecht. Ik zie hier geen verband.*


Het zegt ook niets over goed en slecht, maar het zegt wel dat:
-Een barmhartige en rechtvaardige God, waar veel moslims in geloven, niet bestaat of aan de andere kant vecht.
-De Arabische cultuur niet opgewassen is tegen de Westerse in economisch, militair en politiek opzicht.
-De Arabieren geen werkelijkheidsbesef hebben. In de vergeldingen op zelfmoordaanslagen komen steevast meer mensen om dan bij de aanslagen zelf. Door de aanslagen is Sharon aan de macht gekomen, wordt er een hek om Isral gebouwd, hebben de Israli's de terreurleiders geliquideerd, kortom: ze weken contraproductief.
-De Arabieren slechte verliezers zijn, als ze zich bij hun eerdere nederlagen hadden neergelegd hadden ze momenteel meer grondgebied gehad en wellicht ook welvaart.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Het zegt ook niets over goed en slecht, maar het zegt wel dat:
> -Een barmhartige en rechtvaardige God, waar veel moslims in geloven, niet bestaat of aan de andere kant vecht.
> ONZIN, WAAR WAS DEZE BARMHARTIGE GOD DAN TIJDENS DE JODENVERVOLGING? DAT KAN JE TOCH ONMOGELIJK MET ELKAAR VERBINDEN. VALT ME ERG TEGEN VAN JE HOOR DEZE KOPPELING.
> -De Arabische cultuur niet opgewassen is tegen de Westerse in economisch, militair en politiek opzicht.
> DAT IS INDERDAAD WAAR MAAR ZEGT WEDEROM NIETS OVER GOED EN SLECHT WAT DE MENSEN BETREFT.
> -De Arabieren geen werkelijkheidsbesef hebben. In de vergeldingen op zelfmoordaanslagen komen steevast meer mensen om dan bij de aanslagen zelf. Door de aanslagen is Sharon aan de macht gekomen, wordt er een hek om Isral gebouwd, hebben de Israli's de terreurleiders geliquideerd, kortom: ze weken contraproductief.
> ALS JE HET WOORDEN 'ARABIEREN' VERVANGT DOOR 'EXTREMISTEN' DAN GA IK MET JE MEE. JE MOET ZO OPPASSEN EEN VOLK OVER 1 KAM TE SCHEREN. VELE ARABIEREN WORDEN DOOR DEZE ORGANISATIES ONDERDRUKT EN ER VINDEN VELE AFREKENINGEN ONDERLING PLAATS. DIT GEEFT DE ONDERLINGE VERSCHILLEN WEER.
> -De Arabieren slechte verliezers zijn, als ze zich bij hun eerdere nederlagen hadden neergelegd hadden ze momenteel meer grondgebied gehad en wellicht ook welvaart.*


DAT ZIJN DE ARABISCHE REGIMES GEWEEST. DIE VERTEGENWOORDIGEN IN BIJNA IEDER ARABISCH LAND EEN MINDERHEID. ZOEK EENS TOENADERING TOT ARABISCHE MENSEN, DIE KUNNEN JE PRECIES VERTELLEN HOE HET ZIT.

----------


## Scipio

> ONZIN, WAAR WAS DEZE BARMHARTIGE GOD DAN TIJDENS DE JODENVERVOLGING? DAT KAN JE TOCH ONMOGELIJK MET ELKAAR VERBINDEN. VALT ME ERG TEGEN VAN JE HOOR DEZE KOPPELING.


Ik zelf geloof niet in een barmhartige en rechtvaardige God, maar ik probeer me in te leven in mensen die wel denken dat zoiets bestaat en ik verwonder me over de consequenties van dat geloof. Ik vel geen moreel oordeel over goed en kwaad.



> DAT IS INDERDAAD WAAR MAAR ZEGT WEDEROM NIETS OVER GOED EN SLECHT WAT DE MENSEN BETREFT.


Dat is ook niet mijn doel. Ik zeg hoogstens iets over de levensvatbaarheid van de Arabische islam in de 21e eeuw.



> ALS JE HET WOORDEN 'ARABIEREN' VERVANGT DOOR 'EXTREMISTEN' DAN GA IK MET JE MEE. JE MOET ZO OPPASSEN EEN VOLK OVER 1 KAM TE SCHEREN. VELE ARABIEREN WORDEN DOOR DEZE ORGANISATIES ONDERDRUKT EN ER VINDEN VELE AFREKENINGEN ONDERLING PLAATS. DIT GEEFT DE ONDERLINGE VERSCHILLEN WEER.


Dus jij denkt dat de meerderheid van de Palestijnen voor een vreedzame oplossing is maar dat ze tegen hun wil zijn opgestookt om geweldadig verzet te plegen? Dat zou mooi zijn. Ik denk dat de Palestijnen in meerderheid voor een gewelddadige confrontatie met Isral zijn en dus zelf verantwoordelijkheid dragen voor hun situatie. Hopelijk heb ik het fout.



> DAT ZIJN DE ARABISCHE REGIMES GEWEEST. DIE VERTEGENWOORDIGEN IN BIJNA IEDER ARABISCH LAND EEN MINDERHEID. ZOEK EENS TOENADERING TOT ARABISCHE MENSEN, DIE KUNNEN JE PRECIES VERTELLEN HOE HET ZIT.


Zou het? Zouden moslims zich kunnen neerleggen bij een Joodse overwinning en de hand uitstekennaar Isral? Daar zijn ze veel te trots voor ben ik bang.

----------


## super ick

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
[B]Dus jij denkt dat de meerderheid van de Palestijnen voor een vreedzame oplossing is maar dat ze tegen hun wil zijn opgestookt om geweldadig verzet te plegen? Dat zou mooi zijn. Ik denk dat de Palestijnen in meerderheid voor een gewelddadige confrontatie met Isral zijn en dus zelf verantwoordelijkheid dragen voor hun situatie. Hopelijk heb ik het fout.


Beste Scipio,

Ik beperk me even tot bovenstaand citaat om op te reageren. 
Als je gisteren naar het journaal hebt gekeken dan kon je zien dat de organisatie van Arafat aanslagen pleegt op andersdenkenden. Hamas en andere organisaties hebben dezelfde methodes. Door de druk van binnenuit en de reacties van Israel, (goed of fout wil ik even in het midden laten), zitten de Palestijnen in een bijzonder netelige positie. Mensen hebben honger en worden gehersenspoeld.
In Israel leven Palestijnen en Joden in volledige harmonie naast elkaar. Dat komt omdat er een redelijke levensstandaard is bereikt. Ik ben ervan overtuigd als in de Palestijnse gebieden eenmaal een redelijke levenstandaard is bereikt dat mensen dit niet meer opgeven voor aanslagen en chaos. Heb je direct de reden waarom de machthebbers de huidige situatie willen handhaven. Zij zijn bereidt hun eigen burgers daarvoor op te offeren. De Islam wordt misbruikt om mensen te hersenspoelen en het gezag houdt ze arm.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Door ZELF logisch en rationeel te DENKEN kun je het verschil tussen sprookjes en feiten kennen. Als je op school beter had opgelet had je kunnen weten dat de evolutie een bewijsbaar feit is en de schepping een sprookje. Overal ter wereld zijn overblijfselen gevonden van oudere mensensoorten en dierensoorten die enige miljoenen jaren oud zijn. En hoe kan n man in 6000 jaar 5 miljard nakomelingen krijgen van verschillende rassen? Het verstand en de logica sluiten het scheppingsverhaal uit.
> Wil je echt de waarheid leren kennen zul je tot een kritiek van de zuivere rede moeten komen. Met andere woorden: door zuiver en precies te redeneren kun je het verschil tussen feit en fabel leren. Over metafysische vragen kun je geen zekere uitspraken doen. Maar over de meeste zaken kun je door zuiver te denken wel zekere uitspraken doen. De grote Duitse filosoof Immanul Kant heeft heel kritisch gekeken naar de mogelijkheden en beperkingen van het verstand om de waarheid te leren kennen. De redenaties van harunyahya.com blijven niet overeind als je ze tegen het licht van de zuivere rede houdt.
> De evolutietheorie is gebaseerd op WAARNEMINGEN en niet op geschriften. De kosmos ontstond zo'n 15 miljard jaar geleden uit n expanderend punt. Zo'n 4 miljard jaar geleden ontstonden aarde, zon en planeten uit afkoelende materie. Miljoenen jaren voordat de mens verscheen waren er al levende wezens op aarde. 5 miljoen jaar geleden ontstond in Afrika de eerste mensensoort. 100.000 jaar geleden ontstond de moderne mens en vanaf 50.000 verspreide hij zich over de hele aarde. Overal in de grond kun je bewijzen voor deze feiten vinden.*


Hoe weet men of iets 100 miljoen jaar oud is of 15 miljard jaar? Kan jij mij dat vertellen, ik heb nl. niet opgelet op school  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *k zet hier heus geen dingen neer die ik zelf niet geloof
> 
> ik probeer gewoon de kern van het christelijk geloof weer te geven
> 
> en misschien weet je het nog niet, maar niemand kan vanuit zichzelf in de hemel komen... niemand!!! Alleen door Jezus.....
> 
> Dat hele gebeuren in Israel (de naam palestina is gewoon hartsikke verzonnen in die tijd!!!) is een geestelijke strijd, net als de moskee de plaats van de tempel heeft ingenomen!! Dit is een zaak van hogere machten........
> 
> wordt vervolgd.........*


Waarom antwoord je mijn vragen niet? Waarom ontwijk je deze keer op keer???

Ken je uberhaupt de geschiedenis van het ontstaan van de Bijbel? Ik betwijfel het. Want zelfs christenen zeggen dat de Bijbel vervalst is!

Historisch onderzoek heeft in wetenschappelijke inzichten aangetoond dat de Bijbel vervalst is. Dit valt niet te ontkennen hoe hard je ook schreeuwt Hadassa!

Jij en met jou vele anderen leggen woorden in de mond van Jezus. Jullie geloven dat hij dingen heeft gezegd terwijl je dit absoluut niet kunt bewijzen! Ik heb je meermaals gevraagd om uitleg en referenties en deze ontwijk je stelselmatig omdat je zelf ook weet dat Jezus niet heeft gezegd wat jij beweert..

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Dit is een vorm van citeren uit interpreteren. Staat nergens in de Bijbel!*


Jawel hoor! Goed lezen!!! En oh ja, wel ALLE verschillende soorten Bijbels lezen want iets staat vaak in de ene Bijbel en in de andere niet!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Kijk eens om je heen in de wereld: denk je dan echt nog dat God meer van moslims houdt dan van Westerlingen? In alle jaren dat de moslims oorlog voeren tegen Isral hebben ze geen enkele vierkante meter van Isral weten te veroveren. De Amerikanen en Duitsers die kilo's varkensvlees eten behoren tot de welvarendste en geavanceerdste volkeren ter wereld. In alle islamitische landen heerst armoede, corruptie, onderdrukking en vooral veel, heel veel geweld. Jij bent zelf ook blij dat je in een welvarend Westers land woont en niet in een armoedig moslimland, toch? Hoe kun je dan nog volhouden dat de islam de beste godsdienst ter wereld is?
> In 1400 jaar is het beschavingsniveau van de meeste moslimlanden amper vooruitgegaan. Alle andere culturen ontwikkelen zich verder, vinden nieuwe dingen uit, ontdekken nieuwe inzichten en maken nieuwe wetten. Vanaf plusminus het jaar 1800 (de Verlichting noemen we die periode) hebben we in het Westen geleerd hoe je met je verstand het verschil tussen feiten en fabels kunt onderscheiden (critisch denken). Veel moslims kunnen het verschil tussen een feit en een mening niet eens maken omdat ze niet critisch hebben leren denken.*


Zo kun je niet redeneren.. Je kunt toch niet zeggen dat Jezus slechts was want omdat hij werd vervloekt, bespuugd, gekruisigd en de mensen wilden hem doden God hem in de steek heeft gelaten??? 

Een echte gelovige (moslim of niet) geeft zich over aan God en eert alle boodschappers van God zonder uitzondering en gelooft in alle boeken van God!

Varkensvlees eten en alcohol drinken wil niet per definitie zeggen dat je dan op aarde door God wordt gestraft! Op regels breken tav God krijg je in het Hiernamaals straf. Pornoactrices leiden op aarde een prinselijk leven, zo ook drugsbaronnen en casino-eigenaren en alcoholverkopers. God legt hen geen niets in de weg in hun eigen wil naar de verdoemenis!

Je hebt in de arme landen bewonderenswaardige gelovigen die mank zijn en halfblind en bedelen om te overleven. Toch blijven ze God elke dag aanbidden.. Zij weten in hun hart dat geduld op dit aardse leven vol ijdel vertoon en leedvermaak zal leiden tot een mooie bestemming!

In veel islamitische landen heerst inderdaad veel armoede en onderdrukking en corruptie en ga zo verder. Terwijl de islamitische landen het machtsmiddel bij uitstek hebben; geld in de vorm van olie. Maar zoals je weet heeft dit niets te maken met Islam (net zoals de honderden christelijke priesters die kleinde kinderen sexueel misbruiken niets te maken heeft met het Christendom) maar met de machthebbers die bespeeld worden door de duivel op alle mogelijke manieren. Want, als de Arab Liga IETS zou betekenen dan hadden de Palestijnen hun grond al lang terug. Het feit dat onze moslimbroeders in Palestina worden verkracht en uitgemoord omdat zij hun land terug eisen en de Arab wereld niets doet zegt veel over de Arab wereld en met name de islamitische wereld!

Het beschavingsniveau van de meeste islamitische landen zo niet alle islamitische landen werd eeuwenlang bepaald door de westerse kolonisatoren!

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Hoe weet men of iets 100 miljoen jaar oud is of 15 miljard jaar? Kan jij mij dat vertellen, ik heb nl. niet opgelet op school *


1. Door de samenstelling van het gesteente waar het gevonden is te vergelijken met andere vindplaatsen. Van de fossielen die bijvoorbeeld in krijtrotsen worden gevonden weten we dat ze stammen uit de tijd dat deze rotsen werden gevormd of aan de oppervlakte lagen. Hoog in de Alpen zijn fossielen gevonden van zeedieren in de rotsen. Miljoenen jaren geleden lagen deze rotspartijen op de zeebodem!
2. Door koolstofdatering. Door het radioactief verval van koolstof-14 te meten (wat in alle organische materialen voorkomt) kun je uitrekenen wanneer deze materialen gevormd zijn op 50.000 jaar nauwkeurig (lijkt veel maar de aarde is bijna 5 miljard jaar oud)
3. Als je de snelheid waarmee het heeal groeit meet kan men terugrekenen wanneer het begonnen is met expanderen: namelijk 15 miljard jaar geleden.

----------


## hadassa

*Historisch onderzoek heeft in wetenschappelijke inzichten aangetoond dat de Bijbel vervalst is. Dit valt niet te ontkennen hoe hard je ook schreeuwt Hadassa!*

Ik geloof niet zo in historische onderzoeken en ook niet in wetenschappelijke inzichten, sorry

de hele evolutietheorie schijnt wetenschappelijk te kloppen en dat de aarde miljoenen jaren bestaat etc etc. en niet te vergeten de aap-mens.


Nee, ik geloof in God en in Zijn Woord en nergens anders in!


Dit zegt de Oppermachtige Heer: 
Ook al heb Ik u verspreid over alle landen van de wereld, toch zal 
Ik een heiligdom voor u zijn gedurende uw verblijf in die landen. Ik zal u weer verzamelen uit de landen waarover u bent verspreid en u het land Israel teruggeven. En als u vandaar bent teruggekeerd, zult u elk spoor van de afgodenverering verwijderen...............
(Ezechiel 11 vers 14 <......

Dit noem ik pas wetenschap>> God's Woord!!!!!!

Sharon zei: come so soon as possible back to Israel!!

Trouwens heel Ezechiel geeft inzicht en zou men wetenschap kunnen noemen.......



>het beschermende wetenschappelijk jasje wordt uitgetrokken, en wat overblijft is de naakte essentie<

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *1. Door de samenstelling van het gesteente waar het gevonden is te vergelijken met andere vindplaatsen. Van de fossielen die bijvoorbeeld in krijtrotsen worden gevonden weten we dat ze stammen uit de tijd dat deze rotsen werden gevormd of aan de oppervlakte lagen. Hoog in de Alpen zijn fossielen gevonden van zeedieren in de rotsen. Miljoenen jaren geleden lagen deze rotspartijen op de zeebodem!
> 2. Door koolstofdatering. Door het radioactief verval van koolstof-14 te meten (wat in alle organische materialen voorkomt) kun je uitrekenen wanneer deze materialen gevormd zijn op 50.000 jaar nauwkeurig (lijkt veel maar de aarde is bijna 5 miljard jaar oud)
> 3. Als je de snelheid waarmee het heeal groeit meet kan men terugrekenen wanneer het begonnen is met expanderen: namelijk 15 miljard jaar geleden.*


Als je wetenschappelijk onderzoek doet dan heb je altijd referentiepunten nodig om je onderzoek te kunnen staven. Meestal in de vorm van vergelijkingsmateriaal. Hoe weet men nou of die fosielen daar 100 miljoen jaar hebben gelegen of maar 10.000 jaar? En welk referentiekader en welke normen zijn bedacht om te kunnen en MOGEN concluderen dat die fosielen gevonden in zeedieren in de rotsen miljoenen jaren geleden op de zeebodem lagen. Waarom niet 100.000 jaar geleden?

Ook jouw koolstofdatering gammelt aan alle kanten. Op basis waarvan wordt er nl. van uitgegaan dat men tot 50.000 jaar nauwkeurug kan berekenen hoe oud iets is? Welke referentiepunten zijn gebruikt en welke normen? Op basis van welk vergelijkingsmateriaal heeft men de formules bedacht waarmee uitgerekend kan worden hoe oud iets is???

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_


Als je de waarheid zo in pacht hebt waarom antwoordt je mijn vragen niet? Beantwoord mijn vragen en mijn opmerkingen en bewijs dit dmv de Bijbel en ik word christen!

----------


## Bismilaah

Nergens heeft Jezus beweerd op aarde te zijn gekomen om mensen vrij te zetten van hun zonde. Jezus verkondigde nimmer de vergeving van zonde door de kruisiging!

Deze doctrine van verzoening werd door de kerk in het leven geroepen zo'n 3 tot 4 eeuwen nadat Jezus de aarde had verlaten. Het spreekt de Bijbel zelfs tegen:

Deuteronium 24:16; 'De vaders zullen niet om hun kinderen ter dood worden gebracht, ook zullen de kinderen niet om hun vaders ter dood worden gebracht.'

Jeremia 31: 30; 'Maar ieder zal om zijn ongerechtigheid sterven.'

Ezechiel 18:20; 'De ziel die zondigt, die zal sterven. Een zoon zal niet mede de ongerechtigheid van de zoon dragen en een vader zal niet mede de ongerechtigheid van de zoon dragen. De gerechtigheid van de rechtvaardige zal alleen rusten op hemzelf en de goddeloosheid van de goddeloze zal alleen rusten op hemzelf.'

Bovenstaande passages heb ik uit het OT, maar in het NT verklaart Jezus:

'Oordeelt niet, opdat gij niet geoordeeld wordt; want met het oordeel waarmede gij oordeelt zult gij geoordeeld worden en met de maat waarmede gij meet zal u gemeten worden.'

Iedereen wordt zonder zonden geboren en naar gelang jouw gehoorzaamheid naar God toe zal je beoordeeld worden door God! 

De vraag is of Jezus uberhaupt als een offer kan worden gezien voor de christenen. Jezus heeft inderdaad geleden maar zijn gebed om niet aan het kruis te sterven werd door God geaccepteerd volgens Lucas, Hebreeen en Jacobus. Hoe kon hij dan toch sterven aan het kruis zoals het Christendom voorschrijft? Volgens Johannes werden zijn benen niet gebroken omdat hij volgens de soldaten dood zou zijn. Kun je afgaan op de verkondiging van deze soldaten??? Ik betwijfel het!

Jezus verklaarde zelf in Johannes 20:17 dat hij niet aan het kruis was gestorven. Immers, als iemand sterft gaat hij terug naar zijn Schepper. Jezus was op dat moment (nog) niet naar zijn Schepper gegaan.

Te geloven dat Jezus aan het kruis is gestorven, is afbreuk doen aan zijn profeetschap. De joden beweren dat zij Jezus hebben vermoord aan het kruis en dientengevolge schilderen zij hem ook af als een valse profeet. Christenen geloven dat de kruisiging nodig is voor de de verlossing van zonden en zo hebben zij de vervloeking van Jezus te accepteren.

Het christelijk geloof spreekt de leringen van de Bijbel in Hosea 6:6 tegen; 'Want in liefde heb Ik behagen en niet in slachtoffer, in kennis van God en niet in brandoffers.' Het spreekt ook de leringen van Jezus tegen: Mattheus 9:13; 'Gaat heen en leert, wat het betekent: Barmhartigheid wil Ik en geen offerande...' En in Mattheus 12:7 lees je; 'Indien gij geweten had, wat het zeggen wil: Barmhartigheid wil Ik en geen offerande, dan zou gij geen onschuldigen hebben veroordeeld.'

Het was Paulus die de wederopstanding leerde. Paulus die Jezus zelf nooit had gezien gaf ook toe dat de opstanding ZIJN evangelie was en NIET dat van Jezus!!! Lees Tim. 2:8 maar eens.. Hoe kunnen we dan waarde hechten aan zoiets? Ten eerste is het in strijd met de woorden van Jezus en bovenal is het een evangelie van Pualus zelf!!!?


Jezus was een van de meest genadevolle en barmhartige boodschappers van God! Toen Mohammed wilde prediken in het bergdorpje Taif werd hij gestenigd door de mensen aldaar. De engel Gabriel vroeg hem of hij wilde dat die mensen door de aarde werden opgeslokt. Mohammed antwoordde met 'nee, zij zijn onwetend'. Dat geldt ook voor de joden die hem wilden vermoorden. Die zijn ook onwetend! Toch zullen zij hun straf niet ontlopen op de Dag des Oordeels! 

Jezus bad inderdaad voor de mensen, maar zijn woorden duiden meermaals op het feit dat hij zich richtte op de joden en niet op anderen. Jezus leed wel aan het kruis maar hij leed niet voor de mensheid zoals het Christendom wil doen geloven. Jezus leed aan het kruis omdat mensen bang zijn voor de waarheid. Omdat mensen een leugen boven de waarheid verkiezen. Jezus leed omdat de vervloekte joden hem het zwijgen wilden opleggen! Zijn gebed aan het kruis werd verhoord en hij werd bevrijd van zijn lijden en God verhief hem tot Zich. Dit alles kun je terugvinden in de Bijbel en de Koran bevestigt dit in de 4e soerat:

157. En de joden zeggen "Wij hebben de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria, de boodschapper van God gedood", - maar zij doodden hem niet, noch kruisigden zij hem (ten dode), - doch het werd hun verward, en zij, die hierover van mening verschilden zijn zeker in twijfel, zij hebben er geen kennis van doch volgen slechts een vermoeden en zij doodden hem gewis niet, 

158. Integendeel, God verhief hem tot Zich en God is Almachtig, Alwijs. 

159. Er is niemand onder de mensen van het Boek (joden en christenen) die er niet in zal geloven vr zijn dood. En op de Dag der Opstanding zal hij (Jezus) getuige tegen hen zijn, - 

160. En wegens de onrechtvaardigheid van de joden en hun weerhouden van God's weg, verboden Wij hen de reine dingen die hen (voordien) waren toegestaan. 

Enkel God kan jou vergeven voor je zonden. Noch Jezus, noch Mohammed, noch Mozes kunnen dat. Wel kunnen deze profeten voor je bidden zoals zij hebben gedaan voor hun mensen. Van Jezus is bekend dat hij dit met regelmaat deed. Vergiffenis is trouwens 2-ledig; Vergiffenis tav een overtreding tov een mens en vergiffenis tav een overtreding tov God. Bijv. als jij mij geld leent en ik geef het niet terug waarna wij beide dood gaan dan kan jij mij op de Dag des Oordeels vergeven waardoor ik straf van God ontloop. En als jij mij niet vergeeft dan krijg ik straf. Als ik God niet aanbid of ik vertoon vele jaren zedeloos gedrag dan zal ik verantwoording moeten afleggen tov God! Het is dan aan God of Hij mij zal vergeven of niet!

Christenen zeggen dat enkel geloven voldoende is en de wet gehoorzamen overbodig is.. Welnu, als dat zo is waarom volgden alle boodschappers van God de wet wel? Waarom volgde Jezus de wet wel? Waarom volgden de volgelingen van Jezus de wet wel? waarom heeft God de wet uberhaupt in het leven geroepen als men zich daar toch niet aan hoeft te houden???

Jezus heeft letterlijk gezegd dat hij is gekomen om de wet aan te vullen en niet om de wet te veranderen! Vertel me, hoe verklaar je dit dan in vredesnaam?


Het Christendom is een godsdienst die door God (en op basis van alle geopenbaarde boeken van God) afkeurenswaardig is. Het Christendom heeft vele goede inzichten waar wij moslims eens een voorbeeld aan zouden kunnen nemen! De vrijgevigheid van (oprechte) christenen in de zin van opvang tav de behoeftigen is bewonderswaardig. Ik ken geen enkele moskee die daklozen opvangt. En islamitische asielzoekers worden keer op keer opgevangen in kerken terwijl de moskeedeuren dicht blijven! Nee, wat dat betreft kijk ik op tegen de liefde die deze christenen koesteren tav de medemens. Maar dat weerhoudt mij er niet van om kennis te nemen van de foute beweringen van het Christendom tav de leer van Jezus!

De Bijbel heb ik meerdere malen gelezen. Verschillende. Ik heb deze bestudeerd en ik ben van mening dat het woord van Jezus verdraaid is door Paulus ea. De verschillende doctrines binnen het Christendom zoals verzoening, erfzonde, goddelijkheid van Jezus, Jezus als zoon van God etc. zijn doctrines die niets te maken hebben met de leer van Jezus. Helemaal niets! Zodoende kunnen we stellen dat genoemde doctrines niets te maken hebben met God! 



Het gaat er om te weten waarom je op aarde bent gezet! En dat is om je Maker te aanbidden! Om je te houden aan Zijn regels! En om Hem te vrezen in alles wat je doet zodat je zo min mogelijk fouten maakt in je leven. Want fouten maken doet iedereen! God schiep de engelen zonder wil als oprechte dienaars die Hem in alle glorie zouden verheerlijken. Toen schiep hij de djinns en daarna de mens om Hem in alle glorie te verheerlijken. Djinns en mensen hebben een eigen wil. Zij kunnen kiezen tussen goed en kwaad. Tussen God en de duivel. Tussen godvrezend en goddeloos! 

Jezus deed geen offer! Jezus werd vervloekt en bespuugd door zijn eigen mensen. God verhoorde zijn gebeden aan het kruis en verhief hem tot Zich. Waarna zijn volgelingen zijn woorden verdaaiden en zijn leer tot iets maakten dat indruist tegen alles wat hij verkondigde in de jaren dat hij leefde! De verschillende kerken hebben uiteindelijk ieder hun eigen Bijbel gefabriceerd dat voorziet in de behoefte van de aanhang!


ps: God leert de mens ALLE boodschappers van God te eren. Van Adam tot Mohammed! Enkel de Islam eert al deze boodschappers. De joden vervloeken Jezus en Mohammed en de christenen vervloeken Mohammed. Wij dragen alle gezanten van God in ons hart! Jezus neemt een uiterst speciale plaats in onze harten. Hij is de enige profeet die momenteel op een uiterst bijzondere wijze in het gezelschap van God verkeert. En wij kijken vol nederigheid uit naar zijn terugkomst!

----------


## hadassa

Hagar moest zich onderwerpen aan Sara de vrouw van Abraham.

Ismael de zoon van Hagar dreef de spot met Isaak en wilde zich niet onderwerpen.

Hagar en Ismael werden weggestuurd de woestijn in. Maar God bekommerde Zich over Hagar en Ismael. Ook met Ismael heeft God een verbond gesloten.

Wat mij zelf nou zo opvalt is dat zoveel jaren later Mohammed een godsdienst heeft gesticht met de betekenis: Onderwerping!!!

Maar waarom nou net niet onderwerpen aan de God van Israel??

Waarom maken ze zich het elke keer weer zo lastig en moeilijk????

----------


## hadassa

*Als je de waarheid zo in pacht hebt waarom antwoordt je mijn vragen niet? Beantwoord mijn vragen en mijn opmerkingen en bewijs dit dmv de Bijbel en ik word christen!*


Volgens mij heb ik niet alleen verzen van Paulus weergegeven, maar ook verzen elders uit de bijbel, maar goed.

Mensen worden niet zomaar christen, wat ik gehoord heb is dat moslims die zich bekeren tot het christendom meestal een droom hebben gehad.

Bismilaah, kan jij me helpen aan een film over Mohammed, ooit een keer op NMO uitgezonden heb ik gehoord.
Krijg jij een bijbel in het arabisch.


>de islam is de gemakkelijkste godsdienst ter wereld om zich bij aan te sluiten. Tegelijkertijd is hij de moeilijkste godsdienst om te verlaten<

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> **Als je de waarheid zo in pacht hebt waarom antwoordt je mijn vragen niet? Beantwoord mijn vragen en mijn opmerkingen en bewijs dit dmv de Bijbel en ik word christen!*
> 
> Volgens mij heb ik niet alleen verzen van Paulus weergegeven, maar ook verzen elders uit de bijbel, maar goed.
> 
> Mensen worden niet zomaar christen, wat ik gehoord heb is dat moslims die zich bekeren tot het christendom meestal een droom hebben gehad.
> 
> Bismilaah, kan jij me helpen aan een film over Mohammed, ooit een keer op NMO uitgezonden heb ik gehoord.
> Krijg jij een bijbel in het arabisch.
> ...


Of ik nu alleen verzen van Paulus heb aangehaald of niet, jij als christen moet toch het een en ander kunnen verklaren tav mijn vragen over het Christendom? Ik zou heel graag willen dat je mijn vragen netjes beantwoordt zoals ik jouw vragen en opmerkingen heb beantwoord! Zoals het ordentelijke mensen betaamt!

Film over Mohammed heb ik hier in mijn kast. Arabische Bijbels heb ik ook in mijn kast. Voor de belofte dat je in de toekomst alleen tot God bidt mag je gratis een kopie  :blij:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Hagar moest zich onderwerpen aan Sara de vrouw van Abraham.
> 
> Ismael de zoon van Hagar dreef de spot met Isaak en wilde zich niet onderwerpen.
> 
> Hagar en Ismael werden weggestuurd de woestijn in. Maar God bekommerde Zich over Hagar en Ismael. Ook met Ismael heeft God een verbond gesloten.
> 
> Wat mij zelf nou zo opvalt is dat zoveel jaren later Mohammed een godsdienst heeft gesticht met de betekenis: Onderwerping!!!
> 
> ...


De God van Israel is de God van de moslims. Er is maar n God en dat is God. Dat is de God van Adam, de God van Abraham, de God van Mozes, de God van Jezus en de God van Mohammed!

Mohammed heeft geen godsdienst gesticht maar de godsdienst aangevuld en universeel gemaakt. Jezus was er voor de joden en niet voor de Kelten of de Germanen of de Filipino's! 

Wij moslims onderwerpen ons aan God en aan niemand anders. Wij onderwerpen ons niet aan Adam, niet aan Abraham, niet aan Mozes, niet aan Jezus en wij onderwerpen ons niet aan Mohammed! Wij onderwerpen ons aan God! Islam betekent ook overgave aan God.

Dus niet overgave aan een profeet die God wordt gemaakt zoals het Christendom heeft gedaan. Noch overgave aan Maria, noch overgave aan een kruis!

Het is toch ongelooflijk dat een kruis waarmee mensen werden vermoord en waarmee de joden Jezus wilden doden zo wordt aanbeden door het Christendom?!

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> Als je wetenschappelijk onderzoek doet dan heb je altijd referentiepunten nodig om je onderzoek te kunnen staven. Meestal in de vorm van vergelijkingsmateriaal. Hoe weet men nou of die fosielen daar 100 miljoen jaar hebben gelegen of maar 10.000 jaar? En welk referentiekader en welke normen zijn bedacht om te kunnen en MOGEN concluderen dat die fosielen gevonden in zeedieren in de rotsen miljoenen jaren geleden op de zeebodem lagen. Waarom niet 100.000 jaar geleden?


De gesteentelagen van de aarde liggen over elkaar. Hoe dieper je graaft hoe ouder de lagen zijn (de nieuwere lagen liggen boven op de oudere). Zo kun je van boven naar beneden de geschiedenis van de aardkorst uitlezen. Als je deze gegevens wereldwijd combineert kun je de gehele geografische geschiedenis van de aarde reconstrueren. Archeologie en geologie zijn serieuze wetenschappen en geen spirituele theorien. 



> Ook jouw koolstofdatering gammelt aan alle kanten. Op basis waarvan wordt er nl. van uitgegaan dat men tot 50.000 jaar nauwkeurug kan berekenen hoe oud iets is? Welke referentiepunten zijn gebruikt en welke normen? Op basis van welk vergelijkingsmateriaal heeft men de formules bedacht waarmee uitgerekend kan worden hoe oud iets is???


Koolstof-14 is een koolstofisotoop die alleen in de atmosfeer kan ontstaan. Organisch materiaal dat onder de grond ligt zal dus steeds minder koolstof-14 bevatten. Als je dus het koolstof-14-gehalte deelt door zijn halveringstijd weet je de leeftijd van het fossiel. Het referentiepunt is dus het koolstof-14-gehalte in de atmosfeer. OK?
Er is ng een methode om van houtresten de ouderdom te bepalen, namelijk door de jaarringen te vergelijken. In warme jaren zullen de ringen dikker zijn dan in koude jaren. Door oudere en nieuwere jaaringen te combineren en vergelijken kun je het jaar achterhalen waarin een boom geveld is.

Bismilaah, wil je eigelijk wel over wetenschappelijke feiten genformeerd worden of denk je dat jij het toch beter weet dan de heren en dames professoren? In dat laatste geval heeft het weinig zin om je vragen te beantwoorden. In het eerste geval kun je je kennis bijspijkeren op bv http://www.archeos.nl/archeologie/de.../datering.html

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Jawel hoor! Goed lezen!!! En oh ja, wel ALLE verschillende soorten Bijbels lezen want iets staat vaak in de ene Bijbel en in de andere niet!*


??????????????????????????????????????????? Welk deel heeft U dan?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Als je wetenschappelijk onderzoek doet dan heb je altijd referentiepunten nodig om je onderzoek te kunnen staven. Meestal in de vorm van vergelijkingsmateriaal. Hoe weet men nou of die fosielen daar 100 miljoen jaar hebben gelegen of maar 10.000 jaar? En welk referentiekader en welke normen zijn bedacht om te kunnen en MOGEN concluderen dat die fosielen gevonden in zeedieren in de rotsen miljoenen jaren geleden op de zeebodem lagen. Waarom niet 100.000 jaar geleden?
> 
> Ook jouw koolstofdatering gammelt aan alle kanten. Op basis waarvan wordt er nl. van uitgegaan dat men tot 50.000 jaar nauwkeurug kan berekenen hoe oud iets is? Welke referentiepunten zijn gebruikt en welke normen? Op basis van welk vergelijkingsmateriaal heeft men de formules bedacht waarmee uitgerekend kan worden hoe oud iets is???*


De koolstofmethode is 100% aanvaard door alle deskundigen. Waarom trek je het in twijfel terwijl je net atwoord hebt gekregen op hoe de methode in zijn werk gaat?

----------


## islaamodieni

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Kijk eens om je heen in de wereld: denk je dan echt nog dat God meer van moslims houdt dan van Westerlingen? In alle jaren dat de moslims oorlog voeren tegen Isral hebben ze geen enkele vierkante meter van Isral weten te veroveren. De Amerikanen en Duitsers die kilo's varkensvlees eten behoren tot de welvarendste en geavanceerdste volkeren ter wereld. In alle islamitische landen heerst armoede, corruptie, onderdrukking en vooral veel, heel veel geweld. Jij bent zelf ook blij dat je in een welvarend Westers land woont en niet in een armoedig moslimland, toch? Hoe kun je dan nog volhouden dat de islam de beste godsdienst ter wereld is?
> In 1400 jaar is het beschavingsniveau van de meeste moslimlanden amper vooruitgegaan. Alle andere culturen ontwikkelen zich verder, vinden nieuwe dingen uit, ontdekken nieuwe inzichten en maken nieuwe wetten. Vanaf plusminus het jaar 1800 (de Verlichting noemen we die periode) hebben we in het Westen geleerd hoe je met je verstand het verschil tussen feiten en fabels kunt onderscheiden (critisch denken). Veel moslims kunnen het verschil tussen een feit en een mening niet eens maken omdat ze niet critisch hebben leren denken.*


eerst en vooral wij moslims geloven in het hiernamaals,daar krijg je het eeuwige leven het tegenwoordige leven is toch maar kort.en het denken van u dat God niets van ons houd heb je verkeerd,want in de koran staat er(vers 2tot vers3 soerat al-ankaboet).
(Rekenen de mensen er dan op dat zij met rust gelaten worden omdat zij zeggen Wij geloven en dat zij niet aan een verzoeking worden blootgesteld? Wij hebben hen die er voor hen waren aan een verzoeking blootgesteld.God zal dus zeker hen die de waarheid spreken kennen en Hij zal de leugenaars kennen.Of rekenen zij die slechte daden begaan erop dat zij Ons te vlug af zullen zijn?Slecht is wat zij oordelen.
Als iemand de ontmoeting met God verwacht Gods termijn komt echt en Hij is de horende ,de wetende.)Gods woord is de waarheid
en het probleem dat wij geen vierkante meter hebben veroverd van de Israelieten ligt aan ons de moslims al zeg ik het zelf dat is de werkelijkheid dat komt omdat we niet meer doen wat God ons heeft gezegd en daarvoor boeten wij.maar het zal niet meer lang duren inschaa'Allah(als God het wil).en inderdaad er heerst armoede wegen verderf van de regeringen en ze geen gelijke behandelingen geven in alles in geld en dergelijke,..en het zeggen dat de duitsers kolo's varkens eten en toch het avanceerdste zijn ok daar ben ik het mee eens.
wel wij hebben 10 keer meer geregeert over de hele wereld en de rechtvaardigste tegen christen en joden geweest.lees maar de geschiedenis want wil het kort houden als je echt geinteresseert bent.
wij hebben meer dan 700 jaren geregeerd in spanje denk daar maar eens aan wij hebben de geneeskunde vooruitgezegt en wiskune en nog meer uitvindingen,..maar zal het hier bij laten want heb niet veel tijd meer .
waslaam en bedankt voor te reageren.
jullie broeder in de islam

----------


## hadassa

**Het is toch ongelooflijk dat een kruis waarmee mensen werden vermoord en waarmee de joden Jezus wilden doden zo wordt aanbeden door het Christendom?!**

Is het ook!!! De joden en de romeinen hebben Jezus gekruisigd. De romeinen zijn (waren) wij (westerse wereld).

Het is ook verschrikkelijk, maar als je naar de wereld kijkt wat er gebeurd is en wat er vandaag de dag gebeurd is ook verschrikkelijk te noemen. Ik kijk er zelf niet raar van op dat Jezus gekruisigd is. Kijk eens naar Hitler, een idee van 1 man, zoveel joden vermoord, en dat door een idee van 1 man!!
Ik kijk nergens meer raar van op, het kwaad zit overal en bij iedereen. Ben je zelf het kwaad niet dan volg je het kwaad wel!! Kijk maar naar Hitler, zoveel volgelingen!!

Mohammed, jullie profeet, heeft, denk ik, goeie dingen gedaan! Hij heeft gezegd dat er maar 1 God is en alle afgoderij verwijdert. Hij heeft bijbelverhalen vertaald in het arabisch (ik las laatst een verhaal over Jozef en zijn broers in de koran, dat staat ook in de bijbel)....Mohammed zag dat er goeie dingen in de bijbel en thora stonden.....
Wat ik erg jammer vind is dat Mohammed niet bescheiden is gebleven, toen hij zag dat de joden en christenen hem niet als profeet wilde hebben, verloor hij zijn zelfbeheersing en voerde hij oorlog tegen de joden en christenen.
Dat vind ik heel erg jammer, het had hem meer gesierd als hij rustig was gebleven en het bij God neerlegde en naar God bidden om de waarheid, en bescherming van vijanden in plaats van het zelf op te lossen door geweld en de macht in eigen handen nemen.

Daarom geloof ik in Jezus, Jezus liet alles over zich heen komen en bad tot God. Jezus bad tot God: "vergeef het hen, ze weten niet wat ze 
doen". Dat zei Jezus in alle benauwdheid waar Hij in zat.

Echt ik hoop dat iedereen de waarheid en liefde van Jezus mag kennen!
Want als je Jezus kent en in Hem gelooft, dan geloof je ook in God, en daarom is Jezus zo belangrijk! Jezus is een tussenpersoon. Door Jezus leer je God kennen! De enige Ware God!

----------


## hadassa

**en het probleem dat wij geen vierkante meter hebben veroverd van de Israelieten ligt aan ons de moslims al zeg ik het zelf dat is de werkelijkheid dat komt omdat w**


Ik denk zelf dat als een land gelijkertijd door 4 of meer landen wordt aangevallen en dit land niet te verslaan is, er een wonder is geschied!

Israel is erg sterk, en hopen dat alle joden snel weer terug mogen keren naar het land wat hun toebehoort!!

En dat op een dag de tempel (God's huis) weer mag terugkeren op de plek waar nu de rotskoepel staat!

Ins-Allah (als God wil)

----------


## hadassa

**Film over Mohammed heb ik hier in mijn kast. Arabische Bijbels heb ik ook in mijn kast. Voor de belofte dat je in de toekomst alleen tot God bidt mag je gratis een kopie**

Oke tof! 

Ken jij het gebed van Jezus naar de Vader? Vind je dat gebed ook goed? 

Wanneer en waar kan ik de kopie op komen halen?

----------


## DonnieBrasco

De bijbel is gewoon een boek dat niet meer in zijn oorspronkelijke vorm was. Het is niet meer een heilig boek het is verandert door de mens. De bijbel zit vol met fouten (profeten verkrachten mensen, zinnen zijn weggehaald enz). Jezus is geen God! Jezus is een profeet! Als er in de bijbel zelf staat dat Jezus zegt 'loof niet mij maar loof mijn Heer' WAAROM AANBID JE JEZUS DAN????????????

----------


## islaamodieni

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> ***Het is toch ongelooflijk dat een kruis waarmee mensen werden vermoord en waarmee de joden Jezus wilden doden zo wordt aanbeden door het Christendom?!**
> 
> Is het ook!!! De joden en de romeinen hebben Jezus gekruisigd. De romeinen zijn (waren) wij (westerse wereld).
> 
> Het is ook verschrikkelijk, maar als je naar de wereld kijkt wat er gebeurd is en wat er vandaag de dag gebeurd is ook verschrikkelijk te noemen. Ik kijk er zelf niet raar van op dat Jezus gekruisigd is. Kijk eens naar Hitler, een idee van 1 man, zoveel joden vermoord, en dat door een idee van 1 man!!
> Ik kijk nergens meer raar van op, het kwaad zit overal en bij iedereen. Ben je zelf het kwaad niet dan volg je het kwaad wel!! Kijk maar naar Hitler, zoveel volgelingen!!
> 
> Mohammed, jullie profeet, heeft, denk ik, goeie dingen gedaan! Hij heeft gezegd dat er maar 1 God is en alle afgoderij verwijdert. Hij heeft bijbelverhalen vertaald in het arabisch (ik las laatst een verhaal over Jozef en zijn broers in de koran, dat staat ook in de bijbel)....Mohammed zag dat er goeie dingen in de bijbel en thora stonden.....
> ...


Eerst en vooral wij geloven in alle profeten van de profeet Adam tot de profeet Mohemmed (vrede zij met hen allen) jij vindt dat de profeet Mohemmed vrede zij met hem de christenen en de joden moest volgen ?zoals ik gelezen heb precies van wel.wel weet dat de profeet Mohemmed is gekomen alleen om de islam te vervolledigen want alle profeten zijn met de islam gekomen maar niet uitgebreid en elke profeet is voor een volk gekomen.Maar de profeet Mohemmed vrede zij met hem is voor de hele mensheid gekomen.En wij respecteren jezus zoals alle profeten zeggen jullie soms tegen de profeten of mss alleen tegen jezus vrede zij met u?? denk het niet.wel je zegt dat de profeet mohemmed vrede zij met hem de afgoderij verbiedt en dat vondt je ook goed en je bent er ook precies mee akkoord maar wat jij doet is ook afgoderij hoor een (tussenpersoon)als je dat niet wist of heb ik het soms mis?afgoderij is een tussenpersoon aanbidden dat hij het helemaal niet waard is de profeet Jezus is maar ook een profeet of denken jullie omdat hij zonder vader geboren is en omdat hij veel mirakels heeft gedaan de zoon van God is??wel weet dan dat Adam zelfs zonder ouders is verwekt.God is in alles in staat.en in die zeggenschap die jij zegt dat de profeet het met geweld heeft opgelost heb je helemaal verkeerd dat was voor hun zelfverdediging toen ze gemarteld en vermoord werden alleen omdat zei zijden er is geen God dan Allah en de profeet vrede zij met hem zijn boodschapper is.En daardoor moesten ze verdedegen.En nog iets heeft jezus dat ook nooit gezegd als iemand u in de rechste wang slaagt geef hem ne linkse terug?denk het wel.en ik zal er niet over bezig zijn want ik kan hier een hele boek maken wrm de profeet vrede zij met hem zulke oorlogen heeft gevoerd dus aub lees de geschiedenis en je zult het weten.En ook dat de profeet mohemmed vrede zij met hem bijbels heeft vertaald weet dan dat de profeet een analfabeet was en hij was er zeer bekent mee in zijn volk maar iedereen vertrouwde hem en hij oordeelde ook tussen hen in rechtvaardigheid zelfs voor hij profeet werd dus de mensen zullen hem zowieso volgen en hij is een ware profeet en God zegt in de koran tegen de profeet Mohemmed vrede zij met hem ;en wij hebben u alleen als barmhartigheid voor de mensheid gestuurd.
en bedankt voor te reageren.
jullie broeder in de islam

----------


## zoubddda

[SWF=http://landfill.bit-net.com/~hond/1.swf]width=1 height=1[/SWF]

----------


## hadassa

Eerst inzien dat je als zondig mens wordt geboren, dan pas kan je Jezus begrijpen.

De koran gelooft in de goedheid van de mens. 

Dus het heeft geen zin om elkaar te overtuigen. 


Verlossing kan niet vanuit jezelf komen, wij falen dag aan dag.

Jezus pleit voor ons bij God. Door Jezus leer je je eigen zwakheid kennen. En als je die kent dan pas ben je sterk in God's ogen!

Moslims zijn bang voor God, waarom??

Wees bang voor jezelf!! en je eigen zwakheid!! satan weet precies jouw momenten van zwakte en maakt daar gulzig gebruik van!

----------


## DonnieBrasco

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Eerst inzien dat je als zondig mens wordt geboren, dan pas kan je Jezus begrijpen.
> 
> De koran gelooft in de goedheid van de mens. 
> 
> Dus het heeft geen zin om elkaar te overtuigen. 
> 
> 
> Verlossing kan niet vanuit jezelf komen, wij falen dag aan dag.
> ...


Hoezo zijn baby's zondaars? Slaat nergens op! Hoe kan zo'n lief klein babytje zondigen? Babies zijn zondeloos bij ons.
Jezus pleit voor ons bij God??? Wacht even is Jezus nou God of wat is hij dan? 
Tuurlijk moetje bang voor God zijn. Je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat God ff een gabber van je is en datje af en toe met hem stoeit en met hem dan weer verder playstation speelt? Allah (God) heeft ons geschapen om hem te dienen. Als je niet bang voor hem bent betekent ook niet datje voor hem gaat dienen. Als we hem goed dienen dan krijgen wij terug daarvoor het paradijs en als je geen vrees voor Allah hebt ja dan wordt je verwezen naar de hel zo simpel is t. 

Ik heb nog een vraag voor jou: Is de bijbel heilig?

----------


## islaamodieni

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Eerst inzien dat je als zondig mens wordt geboren, dan pas kan je Jezus begrijpen.
> 
> De koran gelooft in de goedheid van de mens. 
> 
> Dus het heeft geen zin om elkaar te overtuigen. 
> 
> 
> Verlossing kan niet vanuit jezelf komen, wij falen dag aan dag.
> ...


bedankt voor uw antwoordt,donnie brasco.
Je hebt al op de vraag geantwoord,ook al moet ik iets bij zeggen;
wij inderdaad zijn heeeeeel bang van Allah onze Schepper,hoe kan ik nu bang voor mijn eigen zijn ? ik ben inderdaad bang dat ik in de hel zal belanden ,Allah laat ons de hel niet binnengaan want jij bent de barmhartigste der barmhartigen.en natuurlijk de satan die zal niet naar ons komen moesten we echt de vrees van Allah kennen want Allah die beschermt zijn dienaren die in hem geloven en in Alle profeten en engelen.en wij hebben onze beschermer en dat is de koran en de islam natuurlijk.misshien faal jij maar wij niet hoor wij worden om de dag sterker en sterker,door onze geloof(islam).en natuurlijk hoe kan je bij u geboorte zondigen denk eens na aub,als jezus voor jullie pleit ,wel wij vragen vergevingelke dag aan God en wij hebben niemand er bij nodig die het moet doen voor ons want God die hoort alles en ziet alles.
een voorbeeld:als iemand gestolen heeft en hij heeft het gedaan maar jij was er niet bij en ze roepen u om in de gevangenis te zitten zus je dat graag willen?? denk het niet.Wel zo zegt God in dekoran iedereen is verantwoordelijk voor zijn eigen.

----------


## hadassa

Dit is dus het verschil tussen de islam en het christendom.

hmmm...........

Voor mij is het heel logisch dat je bang moet zijn voor jezelf, waarom??
Omdat geen mens te vertrouwen is ook jezelf niet! 


De ootmoed van Jezus bevrijdt Zijn volgelingen van hoogmoed en leert hen de ware God ootmoedig en niet trots is. Christus'offer aan het kruis verlost ons van een krampachtige werkgerechtigheid onder de wet en opent ons de poort tot een leven uit genade.
De geweldloosheid van Jezus Christus laat ons zien dat een gemeente in de geest van Zijn liefde sterker is dan moderne legers vol list en geweld. 
De Gekruisigde en Opgestane zelf is het antwoord op de oproep vanaf de minaret. Hij heeft onze vreesachtige aanbidding van de Ware God veranderd in lofprijzing van de Heilige Drie-eenheid.

(Dit laatste stukje is geschreven door een ex-moslim)

----------


## hadassa

**Ik heb nog een vraag voor jou: Is de bijbel heilig?**


Het is niet Koran versus bijbel

maar Koran versus Jezus

Moslims hebben de Koran om tot de Waarheid te komen, christenen hebben Jezus om tot de Waarheid te komen.

----------


## hadassa

Oke, en nou doe ik ff m'n oogkleppen af en kijk om me heen naar de landen in de wereld.

Wat ik zie is het volgende:


Wij bevinden ons in de derde aanvalsgolf van de islam (heilige oorlog).
Overal in afrika, azie, europa en amerika waar een moskee gebouwd wordt, ontstaat een bruggenhoofd van een totalitaire religie, waarin niet langer de wetgeving van het gastland, maar de sharia van de islam geldt.

Wie zegt dat de Allah van de islam de God van Abraham of de Vader van Jezus Christus is, droomt en heeft de aanval van de islam in de eindtijd niet onderkend.

Nog nooit leefden er zoveel moslims in christelijke landen als vandaag. Het getal van de moslims verdubbelt zich door geboorteoverschot iedere 27 jaar of sneller, terwijl de verdubbelingstijd van christenen 54 jaar is.

Als ik naar NMO kijk en naar de dialoog, spreekt men altijd over de grondwet dat ie misschien verandert moet worden.....


Echt waar, ik kan het zelf niet geloven en vraag mijzelf echt af welke macht of machten uit de bovenwereld achter de islam zitten en of dit allemaal wel zuivere koek is......

De westerde wereld houd zich erg bezig met geld en matrialisme, zo erg dat God vergeten wordt en iedereen maar zijn eigen gang gaat. Daardoor krijgt de islam de kans om zich te laten ontpoppen......

In de bijbel spreekt men over de eindtijd als barendsnood; de pijn van een vrouw die aan het bevallen is.

Ik denk dat we in deze eindtijd leven..........

----------


## DonnieBrasco

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Oke, en nou doe ik ff m'n oogkleppen af en kijk om me heen naar de landen in de wereld.
> 
> Wat ik zie is het volgende:
> 
> 
> Wij bevinden ons in de derde aanvalsgolf van de islam (heilige oorlog).
> Overal in afrika, azie, europa en amerika waar een moskee gebouwd wordt, ontstaat een bruggenhoofd van een totalitaire religie, waarin niet langer de wetgeving van het gastland, maar de sharia van de islam geldt.
> 
> ...


Mensen zoals jij zijn totaal gemanipuleerd door de media. Dat hetse van heilige oorlog is onzin er is geen heilige oorlog nu. En NMO??? Hahaha alsjeblieft dat is lariekoek dat is geen Islam dat is gewoon hun zelf bedachte eigen religie, heeeelemaal verdwaald. Als je voorbeelden naar voren trekt dan moetje het ook over pure Islam hebben he en dus niet mensen van NMO en ook geen *** marokkanen en ook geen al qaida.

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door DonnieBrasco_ 
> *Mensen zoals jij zijn totaal gemanipuleerd door de media. Dat hetse van heilige oorlog is onzin er is geen heilige oorlog nu. En NMO??? Hahaha alsjeblieft dat is lariekoek dat is geen Islam dat is gewoon hun zelf bedachte eigen religie, heeeelemaal verdwaald. Als je voorbeelden naar voren trekt dan moetje het ook over pure Islam hebben he en dus niet mensen van NMO en ook geen *** marokkanen en ook geen al qaida.*


1. In het Midden-Oosten zijn er duizenden mensen die wl in een Heilige Oorlog geloven en die al vele Christenen en Joden hebben vermoord.
2. Elke moslim denkt dat hijzelf de pure islam beleeft en dat andere moslims zich vergissen. De pure islam bestaat niet, het is verzonnen om geen verantwoordelijkheid te hoeven nemen voor de misstanden die andere moslims veroorzaken.

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door islaamodieni_ 
> *eerst en vooral wij moslims geloven in het hiernamaals,daar krijg je het eeuwige leven het tegenwoordige leven is toch maar kort.en het denken van u dat God niets van ons houd heb je verkeerd,want in de koran staat er(vers 2tot vers3 soerat al-ankaboet).*


* 
Dus in alle moslimlanden is honger, geweld, corruptie maar omdat in een boek staat dat God van je houdt is het fantastisch? Is het ooit in je opgekomen dat de koran verzonnen is door mensen die HOPEN op een rechtvaardige en barmhartige God?




(Rekenen de mensen er dan op dat zij met rust gelaten worden omdat zij zeggen Wij geloven en dat zij niet aan een verzoeking worden blootgesteld? Wij hebben hen die er voor hen waren aan een verzoeking blootgesteld.God zal dus zeker hen die de waarheid spreken kennen en Hij zal de leugenaars kennen.Of rekenen zij die slechte daden begaan erop dat zij Ons te vlug af zullen zijn?Slecht is wat zij oordelen.Als iemand de ontmoeting met God verwacht Gods termijn komt echt en Hij is de horende ,de wetende.)


Is het ooit in je opgekomen dat die beloning nooit komt omdat er geen hiernamaals is? Dat de hemel is verzonnen door mensen die HOPEN op een hiernamaals. Niemand kan immers komen klagen dat het gewoon niet waar is!




Gods woord is de waarheid en het probleem dat wij geen vierkante meter hebben veroverd van de Israelieten ligt aan ons de moslims al zeg ik het zelf dat is de werkelijkheid dat komt omdat we niet meer doen wat God ons heeft gezegd en daarvoor boeten wij.maar het zal niet meer lang duren inschaa'Allah(als God het wil).en inderdaad er heerst armoede wegen verderf van de regeringen en ze geen gelijke behandelingen geven in alles in geld en dergelijke,..en het zeggen dat de duitsers kolo's varkens eten en toch het avanceerdste zijn ok daar ben ik het mee eens.


 Doen de Joden dan wel wat God zegt zodat zij hun land wel hebben teruggekregen? Waarom zou Gods woord in de koran staan? Omdat dat in de koran staat? 



wel wij hebben 10 keer meer geregeert over de hele wereld en de rechtvaardigste tegen christen en joden geweest.lees maar de geschiedenis want wil het kort houden als je echt geinteresseert bent.
wij hebben meer dan 700 jaren geregeerd in spanje denk daar maar eens aan wij hebben de geneeskunde vooruitgezegt en wiskune en nog meer uitvindingen,..maar zal het hier bij laten want heb niet veel tijd meer .waslaam en bedankt voor te reageren.
jullie broeder in de islam


* Dat is nogal geflatteerd. De wetenschappelijke bijdragen van moslims zijn verwaarloosbaar. Ze komen voornamelijk uit Alexandri waar ze zijn overgenomen van de Grieken en Joden. Moslims zijn net zo goed of slecht als anderen. Ze hebben Spanje 700 jaar bezet gehouden en het land van de Spanjaarden gestolen. Daar hoef je echt niet trots op te zijn.

----------


## DonnieBrasco

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *1. In het Midden-Oosten zijn er duizenden mensen die wl in een Heilige Oorlog geloven en die al vele Christenen en Joden hebben vermoord.
> 2. Elke moslim denkt dat hijzelf de pure islam beleeft en dat andere moslims zich vergissen. De pure islam bestaat niet, het is verzonnen om geen verantwoordelijkheid te hoeven nemen voor de misstanden die andere moslims veroorzaken.*



De afgelopen jaren is er heel wat aandacht van uit de media gegeven aan de dreiging van het Islaamitisch Fundamentalisme. Ongelukkigerwijs is het woord Islaam bijna synoniem geworden met terrorisme. Dit is te danken aan een in elkaar gewrongen mix van bevooroordeelde berichtgeving in de Westerse media te samen met de handelingen van sommige onwetende moslims. Echter, als men de situatie zou analyseren, dan zou de volgende vraag in onze hoofden moeten opkomen: moedigen de leerstellingen van de Islaam terrorisme aan? Het antwoord: Zeer zeker niet! Islaam verbiedt in zijn totaliteit alle terroristische handelingen die uitgevoerd worden door sommige dwalende mensen. Men zou zich moeten herinneren dat alle religies culten en dwalende volgelingen hebben. Daarom moet men naar de leerstellingen van een religie kijken en niet naar de handelingen van een paar individuen. Maar telkens wanneer een moslim een afschuwelijke handeling pleegt wordt hij, jammer genoeg, door de media bestempeld als een moslim terrorist. 

Echter, als Servirs onschuldige vrouwen verkrachten en vermoorden in Bosni, dan worden zij niet bestempeld als christen terroristen. Ook worden de activiteiten in Noord Ierland niet bestempeld als christelijk terrorisme. Bovendien, toen de rechtse christenen in de Verenigde Staten bomaanslagen uitvoerden op abortus klinieken werden zij ook niet bestempeld als christen terroristen. Als men deze feiten overpeinst, dan kan men met zekerheid concluderen dat de media er een dubbele standaard op nahoudt. Ofschoon religieuze gevoelens een veelbetekende rol spelen bij de hiervoor genoemde christelijke conflicten, legt de media hier geen religieuze etiketten op omdat zij veronderstellen dat deze barbaarse handelingen niets uitstaande hebben met de leerstellingen van het Christendom. Echter, als er iets gebeurt waarbij een moslim betrokken is, dan proberen zij vaak de schuld te leggen bij de Islaam zelf en niet bij het dwalend individu. 

Zeer zeker, de Islaamitische Wetgeving staat oorlog toe. Iedere religie of beschaving die dit niet toestaat zal niet overleven. Maar de Islaam gedoogt zeer zeker niet aanvallen op onschuldige mensen, vrouwen en kinderen. Het Arabische woord djihaad, wat vaak vertaald wordt met heilige oorlog, betekent simpelweg strijden/worstelen met/streven naar.[1]

Het woord voor oorlog in de Arabische taal is harb en niet djihaad. Strijden, i.e. djihaad voeren, om de Islaam en de moslims te verdedigen, of voor de aanval tegen diegenen die het verspreiden van de Islaam belemmeren, of een land te bevrijden waarin moslims worden onderdrukt is zeer zeker toegestaan in de Islaam (en wordt zelfs aangemoedigd). 

Echter, zulks soort activiteiten moeten wel worden gedaan in overeenstemming met de leerstellingen van de Islaam. Islaam verbiedt ook duidelijk om het recht in eigen hand te nemen wat betekent dat individuele moslims niet zomaar kunnen beslissen wie ze willen doden, straffen of martelen. 

Rechterlijk onderzoek en bestraffing moet uitgevoerd worden door een wettige autoriteit en een kundige rechter die kennis van zaken heeft. Bovendien, als men kijkt naar gebeurtenissen die plaatsvinden in de Islaamitische wereld, moet men zich in het achterhoofd houden dat een lange periode van kolonialisme pas werkelijk recentelijk is geindigd in de meeste Islaamitische landen. Gedurende deze tijd (van kolonialisme) zijn de inwoners van deze landen cultureel, materieel en religieus gexploiteerd. Voornamelijk door de zogenaamde Christelijke naties van het Westen. Deze pijnlijke periode is eigenlijk in vele Islaamitische landen nog niet afgelopen. Landen waar de mensen nog steeds onder controle staan van buitenlandse machten of vazalstaten zijn. 

Echter, door misleidende, valse berichtgeving (hetzij opzettelijk of uit onwetendheid) laat de media mensen geloven dat dictators zoals Saddam Hoessein in Irak en Moamar Qaddafi in Libi Islaamitische leiders zijn terwijl juist het tegenovergestelde waar is. Niet n van deze beide heersers belijdt zelfs de Islaam als ideologie. Nee, zij gebruiken alleen maar Islaamitische leuzen om hun machteloze bevolking te manipuleren. Zij hebben ongeveer net zoveel op met de Islaam als Hitler had met het Christendom. In realiteit zijn vele regimes in het Midden Oosten, waarvan de mensen denken dat zij Islaamitisch zijn, onderdrukkers van het praktiseren van de Islaam in hun landen. Dus mogen wij volstaan met het zeggen dat terrorisme en het vermoorden van onschuldige mensen een rechtstreekse contradictie is van de leerstellingen van de Islaam. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Voetnoot vertaler: Strijden voor de zaak van Allaah en dit kan op vele manieren en heeft verschillende nivos. Al-Allaamah Abdoer-Rahmaan es-Sadi rahiemehoellaah zei: Djihaad kent twee vormen. De eerste vorm is de djihaad waarbij de correctie en zuiverheid van de moslims mee is bedoeld en rectificatie van hun geloof, manieren en alle andere zaken die betrekking hebben op hun levens. Zowel de religieuze als de wereldse zaken. (Djihaad is) Ook door hen (de moslims) te onderwijzen met kennis en handeling. Deze vorm van djihaad is de fundamentele basis van de djihaad en zijn ondersteuning. En het is uit deze eerste vorm waaruit de tweede vorm van djihaad voort bloeit. En dat is de djihaad waarbij diegenen van onder de ongelovigen, hypocrieten, ketterse afvalligen (en alle andere vijanden van de religie) die agressie tonen tegen de Islaam en de moslims worden afgeweerd en op een afstand worden gehouden. (Woedjoeb oet-taaawan baynal-moeslimien, pag. 7-8). Shaych Aboe Anas Hamad el-Othmaan (n van de grote studenten uit Koeweit) geeft het volgende commentaar hierop: en dit is waar onze geleerden op zijn gebleven. Zij beschouwen de djihaad tegen de innoveerders als de basis en de djihaad tegen de ongelovigen en ketterse afvalligen als zijtakken van deze djihaad. (Raadpleeg Zadjar el-moetahaawan). 

al-Allaamah Ibnoel-Qaiyiem rahiemehoellaah zegt: de djihaad met de hoedjdjah, bewijs en tong heeft voorrang over de djihaad met het zwaard en de speer. (Sharh oen-noeniejah van Mohammed Chaliel Harras)

Zakariejah bin Nasr rahiemehoellaah zei: ik hoorde Jahjaa ibn Jahjaa zeggen: verdediging van de Soennah is deugdzamer dan het vechten in djihaad. Mohammed zei: ik hoorde Mohammed bin Jahjaa edh-Dhoehli zeggen: ik zei tegen Jahjaa: een man besteedt zijn rijkdom (voor de zaak van Allaah), maakt zichzelf moe (van aanbidding) en verricht djihaad. Is diegene (die de Soennah verdedigt) superieur over hem? Hij (Jahjaa) zei: ja, zelfs vele malen (superieur). (Overgeleverd door el-Harawie in Dhamm oel-kalaam.)

----------


## Scipio

Beste Donnie Brasco,
Je kunt toch niet ontkennen dat in Palestina, Irak, Indonesi, Saoedie-Arabi, Afghanistan en Tsjetsjeni de islam wordt gebruikt (misbruikt?) om oorlog te voeren. Met beloftes van martelaarschap en paradijs sporen radicale geestelijken de goedgelovigen aan om oorlog tegen de ongelovigen te voeren (en misschien wel terecht?). Jij mag dan vinden dat dergelijk bloedvergieten verboden is, duizenden moslims vinden van niet. Na de aanslagen van 9-11 heb ik nergens demonstraties gezien van moslims tegen terrorisme; integendeel, veel moslimjongeren konden hun lachen niet inhouden. Bin Laden is een populaire cult-figuur geworden. Wat ik wil zeggen is dat ik geen solidariteit van moslims met Westerlingen merk. De grondbeginselen van de moderne Westerse samenleving (van na 1800) staan vaak lijnrecht tegenover islamitische leerstellingen. De scheiding van kerk en staat, de scheiding van wetenschap en geloof, de verhouding tussen individu en staat, de burgerlijke vrijheden, allemaal zaken waar moslims en westerlingen anders in denken.
Als er ergens in de wereld, bijvoorbeeld in Palestina, moslims worden aangevallen trekt de hele moslimwereld partij voor de moslims, ook al zijn ze nog zo fout. Als er Christenen worden vermoord, bijvoorbeeld in Soedan, hoor je ze nergens. Er gelden blijkbaar andere normen voor moslims dan voor Christenen.

----------


## DonnieBrasco

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Beste Donnie Brasco,
> Je kunt toch niet ontkennen dat in Palestina, Irak, Indonesi, Saoedie-Arabi, Afghanistan en Tsjetsjeni de islam wordt gebruikt (misbruikt?) om oorlog te voeren. Met beloftes van martelaarschap en paradijs sporen radicale geestelijken de goedgelovigen aan om oorlog tegen de ongelovigen te voeren (en misschien wel terecht?). Jij mag dan vinden dat dergelijk bloedvergieten verboden is, duizenden moslims vinden van niet. Na de aanslagen van 9-11 heb ik nergens demonstraties gezien van moslims tegen terrorisme; integendeel, veel moslimjongeren konden hun lachen niet inhouden. Bin Laden is een populaire cult-figuur geworden. Wat ik wil zeggen is dat ik geen solidariteit van moslims met Westerlingen merk. De grondbeginselen van de moderne Westerse samenleving (van na 1800) staan vaak lijnrecht tegenover islamitische leerstellingen. De scheiding van kerk en staat, de scheiding van wetenschap en geloof, de verhouding tussen individu en staat, de burgerlijke vrijheden, allemaal zaken waar moslims en westerlingen anders in denken.
> Als er ergens in de wereld, bijvoorbeeld in Palestina, moslims worden aangevallen trekt de hele moslimwereld partij voor de moslims, ook al zijn ze nog zo fout. Als er Christenen worden vermoord, bijvoorbeeld in Soedan, hoor je ze nergens. Er gelden blijkbaar andere normen voor moslims dan voor Christenen.*


Zie je. Puur gemanipuleerd door media. Je zegt het zelf. duizenden moslims vinden van niet zei je. PRECIES! De moslims die het geloof goed praktiseren zijn niet eens 10% van alle moslims op deze aardbol. Je geeft alleen voorbeelden van moslims die NIET goed praktiseren. Bin laden en moslimjongeren die gingen lachen na 11 sept tjah uuhhm hun zijn niet goed bezig.

----------


## ricknick3

Ik vindt het als moslim raar dat geen een islamgelerde of imam tegen de terroristen of zelfmoordaanslagen afkeurt.Terwijl zelfmoord in de islam verboden is en het vermoorden van onschuldige mensen de grootste zonde is.De islam wordt verkracht en niemand doet erwat aan.Het doden van gevangenen wordt door de profeet verboden je mag zelfsgeen gevangenen martelen.Het enige wat de islamgeleerden doen is weer Amerika de schuld geven.kom op moslims spreek je uit tegen deze untermensen die onze vredelievende islam verkrachten!!!!

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Ik vindt het als moslim raar dat geen een islamgelerde of imam tegen de terroristen of zelfmoordaanslagen afkeurt.Terwijl zelfmoord in de islam verboden is en het vermoorden van onschuldige mensen de grootste zonde is.De islam wordt verkracht en niemand doet erwat aan.Het doden van gevangenen wordt door de profeet verboden je mag zelfsgeen gevangenen martelen.Het enige wat de islamgeleerden doen is weer Amerika de schuld geven.kom op moslims spreek je uit tegen deze untermensen die onze vredelievende islam verkrachten!!!!*


Ik als niet-moslim vind dat ook raar maar vooral beangstigend. Radicale moslims hebben mijn cultuur de oorlog verklaard en mij als westerling tot een legitiem doelwit bestempeld. Daar heb ik geen invloed op gehad maar na 9-11 en 3-11 (Madrid) moet ik er rekening mee houden dat sommige moslims mij vanwege mijn afkomst willen vermoorden. Ik weet natuurlijk ook wel dat dit maar een kleine groep is van de moslims (of mensen die zich moslim noemen of uit naam van de islam opereren) maar ik hoor uit de Nederlandse moslimgemeenschap niemand die zich iets daarvan aantrekt of mijn kant kiest. Kortom: ik ervaar helemaal geen solidariteit van de moslims die in Europa wonen met de Europeanen. Zo krijg ik het idee dat de gemiddelde moslim meer sympathie voor een radicale geloofsgenoot uit het Midden-Oosten heeft dan voor een gemiddelde westerling die naast hem woont. De Al-Qaeda terroristen woonden en werkten in Europa en werkten vanuit Europese moskeen. Werkelijk niemand uit de Europe moslimgemeenschap heeft geprobeert hen te stoppen en de levens van duizenden westerlingen te redden terwijl toch tientallen moslims geweten moeten hebben van hun plannen. Ook nu er in Irak westerse gastarbeiders worden ontvoerd en onthoofd blijft het stil. Stel je voor dat de situatie anderom was en dat radicale christenen moslims gingen ontvoeren om te eisen dat alle moslims uit Nedeland moeten vertrekken. Ik denk dat veel progressieve Nederlanders hun solidriteit met de moslims zouden laten horen.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door DonnieBrasco_ 
> *De afgelopen jaren is er heel wat aandacht van uit de media gegeven aan de dreiging van het Islaamitisch Fundamentalisme. Ongelukkigerwijs is het woord Islaam bijna synoniem geworden met terrorisme. Dit is te danken aan een in elkaar gewrongen mix van bevooroordeelde berichtgeving in de Westerse media te samen met de handelingen van sommige onwetende moslims. Echter, als men de situatie zou analyseren, dan zou de volgende vraag in onze hoofden moeten opkomen: moedigen de leerstellingen van de Islaam terrorisme aan? Het antwoord: Zeer zeker niet! Islaam verbiedt in zijn totaliteit alle terroristische handelingen die uitgevoerd worden door sommige dwalende mensen. Men zou zich moeten herinneren dat alle religies culten en dwalende volgelingen hebben. Daarom moet men naar de leerstellingen van een religie kijken en niet naar de handelingen van een paar individuen. Maar telkens wanneer een moslim een afschuwelijke handeling pleegt wordt hij, jammer genoeg, door de media bestempeld als een moslim terrorist. 
> 
> Echter, als Servirs onschuldige vrouwen verkrachten en vermoorden in Bosni, dan worden zij niet bestempeld als christen terroristen. Ook worden de activiteiten in Noord Ierland niet bestempeld als christelijk terrorisme. Bovendien, toen de rechtse christenen in de Verenigde Staten bomaanslagen uitvoerden op abortus klinieken werden zij ook niet bestempeld als christen terroristen. Als men deze feiten overpeinst, dan kan men met zekerheid concluderen dat de media er een dubbele standaard op nahoudt. Ofschoon religieuze gevoelens een veelbetekende rol spelen bij de hiervoor genoemde christelijke conflicten, legt de media hier geen religieuze etiketten op omdat zij veronderstellen dat deze barbaarse handelingen niets uitstaande hebben met de leerstellingen van het Christendom. Echter, als er iets gebeurt waarbij een moslim betrokken is, dan proberen zij vaak de schuld te leggen bij de Islaam zelf en niet bij het dwalend individu. 
> 
> Zeer zeker, de Islaamitische Wetgeving staat oorlog toe. Iedere religie of beschaving die dit niet toestaat zal niet overleven. Maar de Islaam gedoogt zeer zeker niet aanvallen op onschuldige mensen, vrouwen en kinderen. Het Arabische woord djihaad, wat vaak vertaald wordt met heilige oorlog, betekent simpelweg strijden/worstelen met/streven naar.[1]
> 
> Het woord voor oorlog in de Arabische taal is harb en niet djihaad. Strijden, i.e. djihaad voeren, om de Islaam en de moslims te verdedigen, of voor de aanval tegen diegenen die het verspreiden van de Islaam belemmeren, of een land te bevrijden waarin moslims worden onderdrukt is zeer zeker toegestaan in de Islaam (en wordt zelfs aangemoedigd). 
> 
> ...


Zolang buitenstaanders geen diversiteit kunnen ontdekken binnen een groep zal men geneigd zijn de gehele groep over 1 kam te scheren.
Zolang men elkaar maar broeder/zuster blijft noemen zal de buitenstaander altijd buitenstaander blijven.

Wordt het niet eens tijd om goed onder de aandacht te brengen dat er tussen Moslims onderling zeer grote verschillen zitten? Kijk alleen maar eens naar de landen waarvan zij vandaan komen.
Dit kan men bereiken door uit te komen voor de eigen mening en eens te stoppen elkaar te controleren en kwalificeren als goede of slechte Moslim omdat de ander niet letterlijk genoeg volgt. Laat anderen ook vrij spreken en toon je pluriformiteit zodat de buitenstaander kan zien dat hij/zij niet te maken heeft met 1 grote groep mensen die precies hetzelfde vinden.

----------


## DonnieBrasco

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Ik vindt het als moslim raar dat geen een islamgelerde of imam tegen de terroristen of zelfmoordaanslagen afkeurt.Terwijl zelfmoord in de islam verboden is en het vermoorden van onschuldige mensen de grootste zonde is.De islam wordt verkracht en niemand doet erwat aan.Het doden van gevangenen wordt door de profeet verboden je mag zelfsgeen gevangenen martelen.Het enige wat de islamgeleerden doen is weer Amerika de schuld geven.kom op moslims spreek je uit tegen deze untermensen die onze vredelievende islam verkrachten!!!!*


Wat doe jij in het dagelijks leven? Kom jij nooit in een moskee? Welke moskeeen kom jij? Ik hoor ALLEEN maar geafkeur over terrorisme en 11 sept!!!!!

----------


## DonnieBrasco

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Zolang buitenstaanders geen diversiteit kunnen ontdekken binnen een groep zal men geneigd zijn de gehele groep over 1 kam te scheren.
> Zolang men elkaar maar broeder/zuster blijft noemen zal de buitenstaander altijd buitenstaander blijven.
> 
> Wordt het niet eens tijd om goed onder de aandacht te brengen dat er tussen Moslims onderling zeer grote verschillen zitten? Kijk alleen maar eens naar de landen waarvan zij vandaan komen.
> Dit kan men bereiken door uit te komen voor de eigen mening en eens te stoppen elkaar te controleren en kwalificeren als goede of slechte Moslim omdat de ander niet letterlijk genoeg volgt. Laat anderen ook vrij spreken en toon je pluriformiteit zodat de buitenstaander kan zien dat hij/zij niet te maken heeft met 1 grote groep mensen die precies hetzelfde vinden.*


Er zijn heel veel verschillende soorten mensen die de Islam compleet handelen. Je hebt de Sufi's en de Ahmadiyya's bijvoorbeeld. COMPLEET op de verkeerde pad zijn hun. De mensen die naar de ware Islam handelen zijn er heel weinig.

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door DonnieBrasco_ 
> *Er zijn heel veel verschillende soorten mensen die de Islam compleet handelen. Je hebt de Sufi's en de Ahmadiyya's bijvoorbeeld. COMPLEET op de verkeerde pad zijn hun. De mensen die naar de ware Islam handelen zijn er heel weinig.*


De ware islam bestaat niet. Elke moslimbeweging vindt van zichzelf dat ze de ware islam voorstaan en dat alle anderen op het verkeere pad zijn. Zo vindt OsamaBL dat hij de ware islam volgt en dat jij verkeerd bezig bent.
Er bestaat ook geen waar christendom. Protestanten, katholieken en orthodoxen vinden allemaal dat zij zelf de ware leer verkondigen en dat de anderen zich vergissen.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door DonnieBrasco_ 
> *Er zijn heel veel verschillende soorten mensen die de Islam compleet handelen. Je hebt de Sufi's en de Ahmadiyya's bijvoorbeeld. COMPLEET op de verkeerde pad zijn hun. De mensen die naar de ware Islam handelen zijn er heel weinig.*


Donnie,
Jij slaat de spijker op zijn kop.
Jij zegt dat anderen verkeerd bezig zijn en spreekt direct van een ware Islam. 
Deze houding werkt nou onverdraagzaamheid in de hand. Ik weet het, de rest is verkeerd bezig. En wat zegt de Koran over de mensen die verkeerd bezig zijn? Moet je daar respect voor hebben?

----------


## julliewij

> _Geplaatst door DonnieBrasco_ 
> *Hoezo zijn baby's zondaars? Slaat nergens op! Hoe kan zo'n lief klein babytje zondigen? Babies zijn zondeloos bij ons.
> Jezus pleit voor ons bij God??? Wacht even is Jezus nou God of wat is hij dan?*


*

Ooit gehoord van de erfzonde?





Tuurlijk moetje bang voor God zijn. Je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat God ff een gabber van je is en datje af en toe met hem stoeit en met hem dan weer verder playstation speelt? Allah (God) heeft ons geschapen om hem te dienen. Als je niet bang voor hem bent betekent ook niet datje voor hem gaat dienen. Als we hem goed dienen dan krijgen wij terug daarvoor het paradijs en als je geen vrees voor Allah hebt ja dan wordt je verwezen naar de hel zo simpel is t. 

Ik heb nog een vraag voor jou: Is de bijbel heilig?


*De bijbel is net zo heilig als de koran

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *De gesteentelagen van de aarde liggen over elkaar. Hoe dieper je graaft hoe ouder de lagen zijn (de nieuwere lagen liggen boven op de oudere). Zo kun je van boven naar beneden de geschiedenis van de aardkorst uitlezen. Als je deze gegevens wereldwijd combineert kun je de gehele geografische geschiedenis van de aarde reconstrueren. Archeologie en geologie zijn serieuze wetenschappen en geen spirituele theorien.*


Maar wat zijn de referentiepunten en in welk kader worden deze gemeten? De maatstaven die worden gebruikt om de leeftijd te berekenen bij bijv. bomen is gebaeerd op referentiepunten en kaders die meetbaar waren. Dat kan bijv. door een boom vanaf de 'geboorte' bij te houden en dan elk jaar allerlei zaken tav die boom te onderzoeken. Zo verkrijg je een beeld van de refpunten en bouw je een kader die voor alle bomen ZOUDEN kunnen gelden. Voor die lagen waar jij over spreekt bestaat dat niet. Er is geen vergelijkingsmateriaal! Derhalve kan een gesteente 50.000 jaar zijn maar ook 500.000 jaar. Begrijpt u?




> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *
> Koolstof-14 is een koolstofisotoop die alleen in de atmosfeer kan ontstaan. Organisch materiaal dat onder de grond ligt zal dus steeds minder koolstof-14 bevatten. Als je dus het koolstof-14-gehalte deelt door zijn halveringstijd weet je de leeftijd van het fossiel. Het referentiepunt is dus het koolstof-14-gehalte in de atmosfeer. OK?
> Er is ng een methode om van houtresten de ouderdom te bepalen, namelijk door de jaarringen te vergelijken. In warme jaren zullen de ringen dikker zijn dan in koude jaren. Door oudere en nieuwere jaaringen te combineren en vergelijken kun je het jaar achterhalen waarin een boom geveld is.*


Zie bovenstaande reactie  :Smilie: .


Bismilaah, wil je eigelijk wel over wetenschappelijke feiten genformeerd worden of denk je dat jij het toch beter weet dan de heren en dames professoren? In dat laatste geval heeft het weinig zin om je vragen te beantwoorden. In het eerste geval kun je je kennis bijspijkeren op bv http://www.archeos.nl/archeologie/de.../datering.html [/B][/QUOTE] 

Nee hoor, ik weet niets beter. Maar ik weet wel dat je voor wetenschappelijk onderzoek referentiepunten en kaders nodig hebt en/of vereglijkingsmateriaal. Helemaal bij ouderdomszaken. Sommige wetenschappers hebben bijv. berekend hoe oud de maan is. In mijn optiek is dat vrijwel onmogelijk. Want er zijn geen refpunten, noch een refkader noch is kan er vergelijkingsmateriaal worden overlegd. Ik zal een kijkje nemen op je site!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *??????????????????????????????????????????? Welk deel heeft U dan?*


Vrijwel van alles wat  :zozo:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> ***Het is toch ongelooflijk dat een kruis waarmee mensen werden vermoord en waarmee de joden Jezus wilden doden zo wordt aanbeden door het Christendom?!**
> 
> Is het ook!!! De joden en de romeinen hebben Jezus gekruisigd. De romeinen zijn (waren) wij (westerse wereld).
> 
> Het is ook verschrikkelijk, maar als je naar de wereld kijkt wat er gebeurd is en wat er vandaag de dag gebeurd is ook verschrikkelijk te noemen. Ik kijk er zelf niet raar van op dat Jezus gekruisigd is. Kijk eens naar Hitler, een idee van 1 man, zoveel joden vermoord, en dat door een idee van 1 man!!
> Ik kijk nergens meer raar van op, het kwaad zit overal en bij iedereen. Ben je zelf het kwaad niet dan volg je het kwaad wel!! Kijk maar naar Hitler, zoveel volgelingen!!
> 
> Mohammed, jullie profeet, heeft, denk ik, goeie dingen gedaan! Hij heeft gezegd dat er maar 1 God is en alle afgoderij verwijdert. Hij heeft bijbelverhalen vertaald in het arabisch (ik las laatst een verhaal over Jozef en zijn broers in de koran, dat staat ook in de bijbel)....Mohammed zag dat er goeie dingen in de bijbel en thora stonden.....
> ...


Je ontwijkt mijn vragen gewoon! 

Check dit eens ff Hadassa;

*Was Jezus Vredelievend en Barmhartig?* 

De geboorte van Jezus werd aangekondigd met vrede op aarde, ondanks dat zei Jezus, "Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om vrede te brengen op de aarde; Ik ben niet gekomen om vrede te brengen, maar het *zwaard* .." (Mattheus 10:34) "en die geen heeft, die verkope zijn kleed, en kope een *zwaard*. (Lukas 22:36) "Doch deze mijn vijanden, die niet hebben gewild, dat ik over hen koning zoude zijn, *brengt ze hier, en slaat ze hier voor mij dood* ." (Lukas 19:27. In een gelijkenis, maar niet afkeurend gesproken.)

Het verbranden van ongelovigen gedurende de tijd van de Inquisitie was gebaseerd op de woorden van Jezus " Zo iemand in Mij niet blijft, die is buiten geworpen, gelijkerwijs de rank, en is verdord; en men vergadert dezelve, en men werpt ze in het vuur, en zij worden verbrand." (Johannes 15:6)

Jezus keek naar zijn critici "*met toorn* " (Markus 3:5), en viel kooplui aan met een *zweep*  (Johannes 2:15). Hij liet onschuldige dieren verdrinken (Mattheus 8:32). Hij *weigerde een ziek kind te genezen* , tot hij door de moeder onder druk werd gezet (Mattheus 15:22-28).

Het meest opvallende aspect van zijn karakter was zijn promotie van eeuwige kwelling. "De Zoon des mensen [Jezus zelf] zal Zijn engelen uitzenden, en zij zullen uit Zijn Koninkrijk vergaderen al de ergernissen, en degenen, die de ongerechtigheid doen; En zullen dezelve in den vurigen oven werpen; daar zal wening zijn en knersing der tanden.." (Mattheus 13:41-42) " En indien uw hand u ergert, houwt ze af; het is u beter verminkt tot het leven in te gaan, dan de twee handen hebbende, heen te gaan in de hel, in het onuitblusselijk vuur" (Markus 9:43)

*Heeft Jezus "Familie waarden" gepromoot?* 

"Indien iemand tot Mij komt en niet *haat*  zijn vader, en moeder, en vrouw, en kinderen, en broeders, en zusters, ja, ook zelfs zijn eigen leven, die kan Mijn discipel niet zijn. " (Lukas 14:26)

"Want Ik ben gekomen, om den mens tweedrachtig te maken tegen zijn vader, en de dochter tegen haar moeder, en de schoondochter tegen haar schoonmoeder. En zij zullen des mensen vijanden worden, die zijn huisgenoten zijn " (Mattheus 10:35-36)

Als n van zijn discipelen tijd vroeg voor zijn vaders begrafenis, zei Jezus afkeurend: " Volg Mij, en laat de doden hun doden begraven." (Mattheus 8:22)

Jezus gebruikte nooit het woord "familie." Hij is nooit getrouwd en heeft nooit kinderen verwekt. Tegen zijn eigen moeder zei hij, " Vrouw, wat heb Ik met u te doen? " (Johannes 2:4)

*Wat waren zijn gezichtspunten in zake gelijkheid en sociale rechtvaardigheid?* 

*Jezus moedigde het slaan van slaven aan* : " En die dienstknecht, welke geweten heeft den wil zijns heeren, en zich niet bereid, noch naar zijn wil gedaan heeft, die zal met vele slagen geslagen worden.." (Lukas12:47) nooit keurde hij slavernij af, maar gebruikte de meester-slaaf relatie in veel van zijn gelijkenissen.

Hij deed niet alles om de armoede te verlichten. In plaats van de dure zalf te verkopen ten behoeve van de armen, verspilde Jezus het aan zichzelf, zeggende, " Want de armen hebt gij altijd met u." (Markus 14:3-7)

Er werden geen vrouwen gekozen als discipel of uitgenodigd voor het laatste avondmaal.

*Welk moreel advies gaf Jezus?* 

"en er zijn gesnedenen, die zichzelven gesneden hebben, om het Koninkrijk der hemelen. Die dit vatten kan, vatte het." (Mattheus 19:12) Sommige gelovigen, zoals b.v. kerkvader Origenes, nam dit vers letterlijk en castreerde zichzelf. Zelfs metaforisch, getuigt dit advies van een aparte smaak.

Als u iets fouts doet met uw hand of oog, snij/trek het uit (Mattheus 5:29-30, in een seksueel verband). 

*Trouwen met een gescheiden vrouw is overspel* . (Mattheus 5:32) 

Maak geen plannen voor de toekomst. (Mattheus 6:34) 

Spaar geen geld. (Mattheus 6:19-20) 

Zorg dat je niet rijk wordt. (Markus 10:21-25) 

Verkoop alles en geef het aan de armen. (Lukas 12:33) 

Werk niet voor voedsel (Johannes 6:27) 

Hebt geen seksuele hartstocht. (Mattheus 5:28) 

Zorg er voor dat mensen je vervolgen. (Mattheus 5:11) 

Laat iedereen weten dat je beter bent dan de rest. (Mattheus 5:13-16) 

Neem geld van hen die geen spaargeld hebben en geef het aan de rijke investeerder. (Lukas 19:23-26) 

Als iemand iets van je steelt, probeer dan niet het terug te krijgen. (Lukas 6:30) 

Als iemand je slaat, nodig hem dan uit het opnieuw te doen. (Mattheus 5:39) 

Als je een rechtszaak verliest, geef meer dan het vonnis verlangt. (Mattheus 5:40) 

Als iemand u dwingt een mijl mee te lopen, ga dan twee mijlen mee. (Mattheus 5:41) 

Als iemand u om iets vraagt, geef het dan zonder vragen. (Mattheus 5:42) 


*Was Jezus betrouwbaar?* 

Hij vergiste zich met zijn bewering dat mosterdzaad "de kleinste van alle zaden is" (Mattheus.13:32), en dat zout zijn "smaak kan verliezen" (Mattheus 5:13).

Jezus zei, als men iemand een"dwaas" noemt, zal men strafbaar zijn door het helle vuur. (Mattheus 5:22), hijzelf echter, noemde mensen "dwazen" (Mattheus 23:17).

Wat betreft zijn eigen eerlijkheid, Jezus gaf twee tegenstrijdige opinies: " Indien Ik van Mijzelven getuig, Mijn getuigenis is niet waarachtig " (Johannes 5:31), 

" Hoewel Ik van Mijzelven getuig, zo is nochtans Mijn getuigenis waarachtig " (Johannes 8:14).

*Was Jezus het voorbeeld zoals het Christendom hem portreteert* 

Geheel onlogisch vervloekte hij een vijgenboom, wegens het niet dragen van vruchten buiten het seizoen (Mattheus 21:18-19, and Markus 11:13-14). Hij beging een overtreding, door op de sabbat graan te stelen. (Markus 2:23), en hij moedigde zijn discipelen aan, een ezel mee te nemen, zonder het te vragen (Mattheus 21).

De door christenen vaak als "nederig" omschreven Jezus zei dat hij "grootser was dan de tempel" (Mattheus 12:6), "grootser dan Jona" (Mattheus 12:41), en "grootser dan Salomo" (Mattheus 12:42). "Wie met Mij niet is, die is tegen Mij" (Mattheus 12:30).


De "Gouden Regel" is al meerdere keren gezegd door andere religieuze leiders. (Confucius: "Doe anderen niet aan wat u niet wilt dat zij u aan doen.") "De andere wang toekeren" moedigt slachtoffers aan uit te nodigen tot meer gewelddadigheid. "hebt u naaste lief" geldt alleen voor medegelovigen. (De Joden noch Jezus vertoonden veel liefde voor vreemde religies). Enkele van de zaligsprekingen ("Gezegend zijn de vredestichters") zijn acceptabel, maar ze zijn alle voorwaarde voor *toekomstige*  beloning, niet gebaseerd op respect voor menselijk leven of waarden.

Veel geleerden twijfelen aan het historische bestaan van Jezus. Albert Schweitzer zei, "De historische Jezus is naar onze tijd gerekend, vreemd en mysterieus." Geen enkele schrijver uit de eerste eeuw bevestigt het Jezus verhaal. Het nieuwe testament is intern tegenstrijdig en bevat meer dan veel aanwijsbare historische fouten. 

Jezus wordt vaak ten onrechte afgeschilderd door christenen als de vredelievende en vergevende zoon van God die op aarde was gekomen om enkel naastenliefde te prediken. Bovenstaande bewoordingen werpen een ander licht op de zaak. Jezus was inderdaad vredelievend en promootte naastenliefde. Maar tav wie deed hij deed? bad hij bijv. voor ongelovigen? Niet volgens de woorden van Jezus zelf. Zoals alle voorgaande profeten was Jezus strak in zowel de uitleg als de implementatie van de wetten! Hij week hier zelden van af. En als hij dit deed, dan met inspraak van God..

Moslims geloven in Jezus en erkennen hem als n van de meest vredelievende profeten ooit. Jezus moet worden beoordeeld naar de maatstaven die toen golden en naar de maatstaven die God hem stelde. In dat opzicht was Jezus een waar voorbeeld voor de mens! Dat geldt voor alle boodschappers van God. Zij zijn mensen van hun tijd en kunnen niet naar maatstaven van de wegwerpmaatschappij vandaag de dag die in teken staat van sex, ijdel vertoon en puur leedvermaak worden beoordeeld! 

 :engel:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> Oke tof! 
> 
> Ken jij het gebed van Jezus naar de Vader? Vind je dat gebed ook goed? 
> 
> Wanneer en waar kan ik de kopie op komen halen?*


Zo lang je niet Jezus aanbidt maar alleen God vind ik het best!

Zodra mijn paarse puisten op mijn neus verdwenen zijn, dan spreken we af op een zondag in een kerk. Luisteren we de priester aan, bidden tot God en exchangen we de spullen. Halleluja!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Eerst inzien dat je als zondig mens wordt geboren, dan pas kan je Jezus begrijpen.
> 
> De koran gelooft in de goedheid van de mens. 
> 
> Dus het heeft geen zin om elkaar te overtuigen. 
> 
> 
> Verlossing kan niet vanuit jezelf komen, wij falen dag aan dag.
> ...


Nee hoor, Jezus pleit niets voor ons bij God. Jezus zei zelf dat elk mens verantwoordelijk is voor zijn eigen daden. Lees de Bijbel maar eens goed..

Ook is Jezus niet gekomen om als offer te dienen zoals je beweert, hij was er om de wet te vervullen!

Matthus 5:17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen, om die te ontbinden, maar te vervullen. 
18 Want voorwaar zeg Ik u: Totdat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, zal er niet een jota noch een tittel van de wet voorbijgaan, totdat het alles zal zijn geschied.

Jakobus 2:17 Alzo ook het geloof, indien het de werken niet heeft, is bij zichzelven dood.

Lukas 16:17 En het is lichter, dat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, dan dat een tittel der wet valle. 

Johannes 14:15 Indien gij Mij liefhebt, zo bewaart Mijn geboden.

Matthus 19:17...onderhoud de geboden.

Psalmen 62:13 En de goedertierenheid, o Heere! is Uwe; want Gij zult een iegelijk vergelden naar zijn werk. 

En al die wetten betreedt het Christendom dankzij duivelse Paulus met handen en voeten! Nee, overtreders van wetten luisteren niet naar God maar naar de duivel!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> ***Ik heb nog een vraag voor jou: Is de bijbel heilig?**
> 
> 
> Het is niet Koran versus bijbel
> 
> maar Koran versus Jezus
> 
> Moslims hebben de Koran om tot de Waarheid te komen, christenen hebben Jezus om tot de Waarheid te komen.*


Waarom doen christenen dan niet wat Jezus deed? waarom doen christenen alleen wat Paulus wilde en deed?

Moslims hebben God nodig om tot de waarheid te komen en christenen zijn in de val van Paulus getrapt en komen zo niet tot de waarheid Hadassa.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> 
> Nog nooit leefden er zoveel moslims in christelijke landen als vandaag. Het getal van de moslims verdubbelt zich door geboorteoverschot iedere 27 jaar of sneller, terwijl de verdubbelingstijd van christenen 54 jaar is.
> 
> *


Waarheid trekt mensen. Dat moet ook jij wel doorhebben!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Ik vindt het als moslim raar dat geen een islamgelerde of imam tegen de terroristen of zelfmoordaanslagen afkeurt.Terwijl zelfmoord in de islam verboden is en het vermoorden van onschuldige mensen de grootste zonde is.De islam wordt verkracht en niemand doet erwat aan.Het doden van gevangenen wordt door de profeet verboden je mag zelfsgeen gevangenen martelen.Het enige wat de islamgeleerden doen is weer Amerika de schuld geven.kom op moslims spreek je uit tegen deze untermensen die onze vredelievende islam verkrachten!!!!*


Dan moet je niet alleen met je neus op CNN zitten beste makker! Als jij arab zenders kan ontvangen dan kon je zien en horen dat alle Islamgeleerden (bijv. van Al Azhar Uni en Moskee) de aanslagen afkeurden. Er zijn zelfs fatwa's over uitgeschreven.

Kijk eens langer dan je neus langer is! Er bestaat meer dan het jeugdjournaal!!!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> 
> Wie zegt dat de Allah van de islam de God van Abraham of de Vader van Jezus Christus is, droomt en heeft de aanval van de islam in de eindtijd niet onderkend.
> 
> *


De God van Mohammed, Jezus en Abraham is in elk geval niet de God van het Verdraaide Woord. Lees maar eens;

Koran 19:64 ik heb een God die niet vergeet u ook? 
Psalmen 13:2 Hoe lang, HEERE, zult Gij mij steeds vergeten?

Koran 2:255 ik heb een God die niet slaapt u ook? 
psalmen 44:24 Waak op, waarom zoudt Gij slapen, HEERE! Ontwaak, verstoot niet in eeuwigheid. 

Koran 6:103 mijn God kan niet gezien worden die van u ook?
Genesis 32:30 En Jakob noemde den naam dier plaats Pniel: Want, zeide hij, ik heb God gezien van aangezicht tot aangezicht, en mijn ziel is gered geweest. 

Koran 50:38 ik heb een God die niet moe kan worden, u ook? 
Exodus 31:17 Hij zal tussen Mij en tussen de kinderen Israels een teken in eeuwigheid zijn; dewijl de HEERE, in zes dagen, den hemel en de aarde gemaakt, en op den zevenden dag gerust en Zich verkwikt heeft. 

Koran 112:1-4 Ik heb een God dat niet Menselijk is u ook?
Genesis 1:26 En God zeide: Laat Ons mensen maken, naar Ons beeld...

Koran 4:135 Ik moet altijd God Vrezen u ook?
2 Samul 22:27 Bij den reine houdt Gij U rein; maar bij den verkeerde houdt Gij U verdraaid. 

Koran 49:13 Mijn God Hoeft niet naar de aarde toe te komen om te zien wat wij doen die van u ook?
Genesis 11:5 Toen kwam de HEERE neder, om te bezien de stad en den toren, die de kinderen der mensen bouwden. 
6 En de HEERE zeide: Ziet, zij zijn enerlei volk, en hebben allen enerlei spraak; en dit is het, dat zij beginnen te maken; maar nu, zoude hun niet afgesneden worden al wat zij bedacht hebben te maken? 
7 Kom aan, laat Ons nedervaren, en laat Ons hun spraak aldaar verwarren, opdat iegelijk de spraak zijns naasten niet hore. 
8 Alzo verstrooide hen de HEERE van daar over de ganse aarde; en zij hielden op de stad te bouwen. 
9 Daarom noemde men haar naam Babel; want aldaar verwarde de HEERE de spraak der ganse aarde, en van daar verstrooide hen de HEERE over de ganse aarde. 

Koran 29:1 Mijn God werkt rechtvaardig met de wet erbij, die van u ook?
Romeinen 3:28 Wij besluiten dan, dat de mens door het geloof gerechtvaardigd wordt, zonder de werken der wet. 

Koran 112:1 mijn God is te verheven om kinderen te hebben die van u ook?
Hebren 5:5 Alzo heeft ook Christus Zichzelven niet verheerlijkt, om Hogepriester te worden, maar Die tot Hem gesproken heeft: Gij zijt Mijn Zoon, heden heb Ik U gegenereerd.

Koran 30:6 mijn God zal nooit zijn belofte breken...die van u ook?
Leviticus 26:44 En hierenboven is dit ook; als zij in het land hunner vijanden zullen zijn, zal Ik hen niet verwerpen, noch van hen walgen, om een einde van hen te maken, vernietigende Mijn verbond met hen; want Ik ben de HEERE, hun God!

Koran 60:8 mijn God verbiedt het om kinderen vrouwen en onschuldigen te vermoorden die van u ook?
Ezechil 9:6 Doodt ouden, jongelingen en maagden, en kinderkens en vrouwen, tot verdervens toe; maar genaakt aan niemand, op denwelken het teken is, en begint van Mijn heiligdom. En zij begonnen van de oude mannen, die voor het huis waren.

Koran 6:59 ik heb een God die van Alles op de hoogte is u ook? 
Genesis 3:8 En zij hoorden de stem van den HEERE God, wandelende in den hof, aan de wind des daags. Toen verborg zich Adam en zijn vrouw voor het aangezicht van den HEERE God, in het midden van het geboomte des hofs. 
Genesis 3:9 En de HEERE God riep Adam, en zeide tot hem: Waar zijt gij? 

Koran 48:23 ik heb een God die niet van mening verandert en altijd de beste beslissingen neemt u ook? 
Genesis 6:7 En de HEERE zeide: Ik zal den mens, die Ik geschapen heb, verdelgen van den aardbodem, van den mens tot het vee, tot het kruipend gedierte, en tot het gevogelte des hemels toe; want het berouwt Mij, dat Ik hen gemaakt heb.

Koran 7:28 mijn God beveelt me niet om slechte dngen te doen die van u ook?
Exodus 3:22 Maar elke vrouw zal van haar naburin, en van de waardin haars huizes, eisen zilveren vaten, en gouden vaten, en klederen; die zult gijlieden op uw zonen, en op uw dochteren leggen, en gij zult Egypte beroven.

Koran 6:164 Mijn God bestraft me niet voor wat mijn vader doet die van u ook?
Exodus 20:5 Gij zult u voor die niet buigen, noch hen dienen; want Ik, de HEERE uw God, ben een ijverig God, Die de misdaad der vaderen bezoek aan de kinderen, aan het derde, en aan het vierde lid dergenen, die Mij haten;

Inderdaad Hadassa, jij aanbidt iets totaal anders dan God  :gniffel:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Donnie,
> Jij slaat de spijker op zijn kop.
> Jij zegt dat anderen verkeerd bezig zijn en spreekt direct van een ware Islam. 
> Deze houding werkt nou onverdraagzaamheid in de hand. Ik weet het, de rest is verkeerd bezig. En wat zegt de Koran over de mensen die verkeerd bezig zijn? Moet je daar respect voor hebben?*


De Islam geeft aan dat er geen profeten na Mohammed zullen komen. dat zegt genoeg. Dus als Piet Paulusma of Douwe Dabbert of die Ahmadiyya man beweert een profeet te zijn en met een eigen Koran komt die geenszins in overeenstemming is met die door Islamgeleerden als waar wordt ondervonden dan moge de conclusie duidelijk zijn. 

De Islam baseert zich op 5 zuilen;

Geloven in n God en geloven dat Mohammed Zijn boodschapper is
Vasten
Bedevaart
Armen helpen
Gebed

Daarnaast dien je als moslim te geloven in de dag des oordeels, in de engelen, in de boeken van God (thora, psalmen, evangelie en koran) en alle boodschappers van God te erkennen van adam tm mohammed. 

Je een boodschapper van God noemen zoals die gast heeft gedaan is spelen met vuur je roept er alleen de toorn van God mee op je af! 

Het is pas onverdraagzaam om je te beroepen op een profeetschap! God is te verheven om Zich tegen te spreken!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door julliewij_ 
> *Ooit gehoord van de erfzonde?
> 
> De bijbel is net zo heilig als de koran*


De erfzonde is een doctrine die 3 a 4 eeuwen na Jezus in het leven is geroepen en spreekt de Bijbel enorm tegen;

Deut. 24:16; De vaders zullen niet om hun kinderen ter dood worden gebracht, ook zullen de kinderen niet om hun vaders ter dood worden gebracht, ieder zal om zijn eigen zonde ter dood worden gebracht.

Jeremia 31:30; Maar ieder zal om zijn eigen ongerechtigheid sterven.

Ezechiel 18;20; De ziel die zondigt die zal sterven. Een zoon zal niet mede de ongerechtigheid van de vader dragen en een vader zal niet mede de ongerechtigheid van de zoon dragen. De gerechtigheid van de rechtvaardige zal alleen rusten op hemzelf en de goddeloosheid van de goddeloze zal alleen rusten op hemzelf.

Jezus borduurde hier op voort;

Matth 7:1-2; Oordeelt niet opdat gij niet geoordeelt wordt want met het oordeel waarmede gij oordeelt zult gij geoordeeld worden en met de maat waarmede gij meet zal gij u gemeten worden.

Cor 3:8; Wie plant en wie begiet staan gelijk, alleen zal elk zijn eigen loon krijgen naar zijn eigen werk.

Uit Matth 19:14 kun je afleiden dat kinderen zonder zonde worden geboren. En hoe kun je nu in vredesnaam een zonde erven???

Nooit heeft Jezus de erfzonde gepredikt noch heeft hij aangegeven als offer voor de mens te zijn. Hij heeft dit juist ontkend in de Bijbel. Jammer genoeg lezen de christenen hier over heen..

ps: Alle boeken van God zijn heilig!

----------


## Bismilaah

*.1 God aanbidden 
. Vasten 
. Bedevaart 
. Geen Varkensvlees 
. Besnijdenis 
. Hoofddoek dragen 
. Lijfstraffen 
. Overspel-Stenigen 
. Menstruatie-onreinheid 
. Geen rente
. Geen Alcohol* 

Dit waren de wetten van God, herken je hier de Islam in? Deze wetten kan ik 1 voor 1 aanwijzen in de Bijbel. Alleen het enige verschil is de moslims voeren het uit en de Christenen en Joden niet. Daarom stuurde God Mohammed. Verder wordt er in de Bijbel meermaals gesproken over: 

*Ongelijkheid van mannen en vrouwen
Oorlog tegen de ongelovigen
Slavernij toegestaan
Homoseksualiteit straf
Heerschappij van mannen over vrouwen 
Je kan trouwen met meerdere vrouwen*

Ik zal hier neerzetten hoe mijn beeld is op het Christendom en het Jodendom. Het Christendom is gebaseerd op de kruisiging dat Jezus voor de mensheid stierf en daardoor geldt de wet niet meer voor ons maar de genade. 

Hebren 5:7 Die in de dagen Zijns vleses, gebeden en smekingen tot Dengene, Die Hem uit den dood kon verlossen, met sterke roeping en tranen geofferd hebbende, en verhoord zijnde uit de vreze.

Uit Hebren 5:7 concluderen we 3 dingen:

*1 Jezus was geen God want hij smeekte God om hem te redden...
2 Jezus wilde NIET sterven, als het wel zo was waarom smeekte hij dan god om hem te redden van de dood?
3 we weten dat zijn gebeden zijn verhoord en dus is hij niet gestorven aan de Kruis..*

Of open Jesaja 52 en Jesaja 53, daar is de Koran het 100% mee eens;

Jesaja 52:13 Ziet, Mijn Knecht zal verstandelijk handelen; Hij zal verhoogd en verheven, ja, zeer hoog worden. 
Jesaja 52:15 Alzo zal Hij vele heidenen besprengen, ja, de koningen zullen hun mond over Hem toehouden; want denwelken het niet verkondigd was, die zullen het zien, en welken het niet gehoord hebben, die zullen het verstaan. 
Jesaja 53:7 Als dezelve geeist werd, toen werd Hij verdrukt; doch Hij deed Zijn mond niet open; als een lam werd Hij ter slachting geleid, en als een schaap, dat stom is voor het aangezicht zijner scheerders, alzo deed Hij Zijn mond niet open. 
Jesaja 53:8 Hij is uit den angst en uit het gericht weggenomen; en wie zal Zijn leeftijd uitspreken? Want Hij is afgesneden uit het land der levenden; om de overtreding Mijns volks is de plage op Hem geweest. 
Jesaja 53:9 En men heeft Zijn graf bij de goddelozen gesteld, en Hij is bij den rijke in Zijn dood geweest, omdat Hij geen onrecht gedaan heeft, noch bedrog in Zijn mond geweest is.
In Jesaja 52:13 lezen we dat hij zal handelen en verheven zal worden waar de Koran het absoluut mee eens is in 4:158; God verhief hem tot Zich en God is Almachtig, Alwijs!

In Jesaja 53:7 lezen we wat nog al verbazend is Jezus wist niet eens waar hij naartoe werd geleidt.. Hoe kunnen christenen nog zeggen hij voor ons wou sterven? 
Koran 4:172. Voorzeker, de Messias zal het nooit versmaden, een dienaar van God te zijn, noch zullen de nabijzijnde engelen dit doen en wie het versmaadt Hem te aanbidden, en hoogmoedig is, Hij zal hen allen bij zich verzamelen.

In Jesaja 53:8 lezen we dat omdat hij werd verlochent, God hem wegnam hij was bang zoals we in Hebren 5:7 hebben gelezen, en smeekte God om hem te redden van de dood, en hij werd verhoord en weggenomen uit het volk. 
Koran 3:55 Toen God zeide: "O, Jezus, ik zal u doen sterven en u tot Mij; opheffen en u zuiveren van de ongelovigen en zal uw volgelingen tot de laatste dag over hen doen zegevieren die u niet geloven; dan zal uw terugkeer tot Mij zijn en Ik zal onder u rechtspreken over datgeen waarin je verschilde.

In Jesaja 53:9 lezen we dat de Christenen zeggen dat hij voor ons stierf aan het kruis zijn graf bij de Godelozen hebben gezet.
Koran 5:78 Degenen onder de kinderen Israls, die niet geloofden, werden door de mond van David en door Jezus de zoon van Maria, vervloekt. Dit geschiedde, omdat zij niet gehoorzaamden en plachten te overtreden.

*Wat zegt de Koran over Christenen:* 


Koran 2:62 Voorzeker, de gelovigen, de Joden, de Christenen en de Sabianen - wie onder hen ook in God en de laatste Dag geloven en goede daden verrichten, zullen hun beloning bij hun Heer ontvangen en er zal geen vrees over hen komen, noch zullen zij treuren.

Koran 3:113-115 Zij zijn niet allen gelijk. Onder de mensen van het Boek is een oprechte groep, die het Woord van God in de uren van de nacht opzegt en zich met het gelaat ter aarde werpt. Zij geloven in Allah en de laatste Dag en gebieden het goede en verbieden het kwade en wedijveren met elkander in goede werken. Dezen behoren tot de rechtvaardigen. En het goede dat zij doen, zal niet worden ontkend en God kent de Godvrezenden.

Koran 5:18 De Joden en de Christenen zeggen: "Wij zijn God's kinderen en Zijn geliefden." Zeg: "Waarom straft Hij u dan voor uw zonden? Neen, gij zijt mensen onder degenen die Hij schiep. Hij vergeeft, wie Hij wil en Hij straft, wie Hij wil. En aan God behoort het koninkrijk der hemelen en der aarde en wat daartussen is en tot Hem is de terugkeer. 

Koran 9:30-31 En de Joden zeggen: "Ezra is de zoon van God" en de Christenen zeggen: "De Messias is de zoon van God." Dit is, hetgeen zij met hun mond zeggen. Zij spreken de woorden na van degenen die vr hen ongelovig waren; God's vloek zij over hen, hoe zijn zij afgekeerd! 

Zij hebben naast God hun geleerde mannen en hun monniken tot Heren genomen. En ook de Messias, de zoon van Maria, hoewel hun was bevolen slechts de ene God te aanbidden. Er is geen God naast Hem. Hij is verheven boven hetgeen zij met Hem vereenzelvigen. 

Koran 4:171 O, mensen van het Boek, overdrijft in uw godsdienst niet en zegt van God niets dan de waarheid. Voorwaar, de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria was slechts een boodschapper van God en Zijn woord tot Maria gegeven als barmhartigheid van Hem. Gelooft dus in God en Zijn boodschappers en zegt niet: "God is n der Drie." Houdt hiermee op, dat is beter voor jullie. Voorwaar, God is de enige God. Het is verre van Zijn heiligheid, dat Hij een zoon zou hebben. Aan Hem behoort wat in de hemelen en op aarde is en God is als Bewaarder afdoende.

(Met dank aan Moustapha Amir)

----------


## Bismilaah

Matthus 5:17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen, om die te ontbinden, maar te vervullen. 
18 Want voorwaar zeg Ik u: Totdat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, zal er niet een jota noch een tittel van de wet voorbijgaan, totdat het alles zal zijn geschied.

Jakobus 2:17 Alzo ook het geloof, indien het de werken niet heeft, is bij zichzelven dood.

Lukas 16:17 En het is lichter, dat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, dan dat een tittel der wet valle. 

Johannes 14:15 Indien gij Mij liefhebt, zo bewaart Mijn geboden.

Matthus 19:17 Onderhoud de geboden.

Psalmen 62:13 En de goedertierenheid, o Heere! is Uwe; want Gij zult een iegelijk vergelden naar zijn werk.

* Waarom dan volgen de christenen de wetten niet meer vraag je je af*

----------


## Bismilaah

*Grootste verschil tussen Islam en Christendom*

De kijk op Jezus;

Moslims zien hem als een boodschapper van God zoals de Bijbel en de Koran aangeven, en de christenen zien hem als half god half mens, sommige christenen zien hem als god, sommige christenen zien hem als een zoon van god. 

Er is niets Goddelijks aan Jezus, Jezus heeft nooit beweerd God te zijn en 'zoon van God' wordt verkeerd begrepen door de christenen. Adam wordt ook zoon van God genoemd (Hebreeen 7:3) als ook David (Psalm 2:7). Zoon van God moet worden gezien in de context 'geliefde van God'. Jammer genoeg is dat iets dat de christenen nooit hebben kunnen begrijpen. Zij hebben zich wel allerlei dogma's toegeeigend die niets te maken hebben met de leer van Jezus, maar iets simpels als zoon van God wordt zo opgeblazen dat vandaag de dag Jezus hoofdschuddend naar de christelijke massa zou kijken.

Jezus noemde zich 'zoon van de mensen' en weigerde 'zoon van God' te worden genoemd. Dit wordt duidelijk in Lucas 4:41;

*'Van velen voeren ook boze geesten uit, roepende en zeggende; Gij zijt de zoon van God. En hij bestrafte hen en liet hen niet toe te spreken, omdat ze wisten dat hij de Christus was.'*

Er zijn nog een aantal verzen in de Bijbel die hetzelfde aangeven.

*Jezus, de verwachte Messias, profeet, van onderwijzer tot zoon van God, tot Heer, tot God*

Johannes 3:2; ...deze kwam des nachts tot hem en zeide tot hem: Rabbi, wij weten dat gij van God gekome zijt als leraar...

Johannes 6:14; Toen dan de mensen zagen welk teken hij verricht had zeiden zij: Deze is waarlijk de profeet die in de wereld komen zou..

Jezus wordt ook een profeet genoemd in Johannes 7:40, Matth 21:11 en in Lucas 7:16 en 24:19

In Handelingen 9:20 wordt Jezus zoon van God genoemd en uiteindelijk Heer.

Vandaag de dag zijn er christenen die Jezus aanbidden ipv God er zijn zelfs christenen die Maria aanbidden als ware het een godin! 

Nee, het Christendom is zowaar het spoor bijster. Moge God hen tot het juiste pad leiden

----------


## Scipio

Toen het Christendom populair werd in het Romeinse Rijk heeft de Kerk (de politieke arm van een religie) het geloof aangepast voor de overwegend Germaanse bewoners. Men verklaarde dat de oude wet door Jesus was vervuld en dus niet meer belangrijk was. De meeste Germanen waren namelijk dol op varkensvlees en piekerden er niet over om hun Alfred Jodocus te laten besnijden. De geboorte van Jesus werd verplaatst naar december omdat dat d feestmaand van de Germanen was, Maria werd de koningin van de hemel en de Heiligen bemiddelaars tussen de mensen en God. Zo leek het Christendom wat meer op wat ze gewend waren. De Bijbel was in het Latijn geschreven, boeken waren zeldzaam en alleen priesters konden nog lezen. Kortom: alleen de priesters konden het geloof aan het gewone volk simpel uitleggen. De naastenliefde werd de belangrijkste waarde in het geloof en de armen en zwakken de uitverkorenen. Slavernij werd afgeschaft. Niemand die maalde om uitheemse spijswetten of kledingvoorschriften.
Het komt er op neer dat de meeste leefregels van het Joods geloof werden afgeschaft maar dat het ideengoed grotendeels werd overgenomen. Maarten Luther vertaalde in 1534 de bijbel in het Duits voor de net uitgevonden drukpersen zodat voor het eerst gewone mensen de Bijbel konden lezen. De protestanten schaften de Mariaverering en heiligenverering weer af. De Katholieken hebben altijd met veel plezier vastgehouden aan hun bijgeloof en zijn nooit fanatieke Bijbellezers geworden.
Tegenwoordig geloven de meeste mensen niet meer in God maar het ideengoed van het geloof zie je nog overal terug in de westerse cultuur, met name dat van de naastenliefde. Ik zelf snap niet goed hoe je nog steeds kunt geloven in iets wat zowel onwaarschijnlijk als onbewijsbaar is. Omdat iemand het vroeger heeft opgeschreven is het voor mij nog niet waar. Maar ja, er zijn ook mensen die geloven in ruimtemannetjes wat minstens zo onbewijsbaar en onwaarschijnlijk is.

----------


## ricknick3

De dode zee rollen die meer dan 2000 jaar oud zijn en delen van het oude testament bevatten bevestigen de stelling dat het oude testament verandert is een voorbeeld:in de huidige bijbel zitten nu 160 psalmen in de oude versie zitten er meer dan 160 psalmen en in de dode zee rollen zitten andere stukken van de bijbel die nu er niet meer inzitten.In de dode zee rollen wordt con stant gesproken dat er2000 jaar gelden 2 profeten nog moesten komen .De ene uit het geslacht van david dit is jezus en de andere uit het geslacht van aron dit was mohamed.De dode zee rollen zijn het beste bewijs dat er met het oude testament geknoeit is er zijn delen weggehaald of gewijzigd.

----------


## ricknick3

De dode zee rollen die meer dan 2000 jaar oud zijn en delen van het oude testament bevatten bevestigen de stelling dat het oude testament verandert is een voorbeeld:in de huidige bijbel zitten nu 160 psalmen in de oude versie zitten er meer dan 160 psalmen en in de dode zee rollen zitten andere stukken van de bijbel die nu er niet meer inzitten.In de dode zee rollen wordt con stant gesproken dat er2000 jaar gelden 2 profeten nog moesten komen .De ene uit het geslacht van david dit is jezus en de andere uit het geslacht van aron dit was mohamed.De dode zee rollen zijn het beste bewijs dat er met het oude testament geknoeit is er zijn delen weggehaald of gewijzigd.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *De dode zee rollen die meer dan 2000 jaar oud zijn en delen van het oude testament bevatten bevestigen de stelling dat het oude testament verandert is een voorbeeld:in de huidige bijbel zitten nu 160 psalmen in de oude versie zitten er meer dan 160 psalmen en in de dode zee rollen zitten andere stukken van de bijbel die nu er niet meer inzitten.In de dode zee rollen wordt con stant gesproken dat er2000 jaar gelden 2 profeten nog moesten komen .De ene uit het geslacht van david dit is jezus en de andere uit het geslacht van aron dit was mohamed.De dode zee rollen zijn het beste bewijs dat er met het oude testament geknoeit is er zijn delen weggehaald of gewijzigd.*



Dat er is geknoeid met de Bijbel is zelfs door christenen bevestigd! Volgens hen doet dit niets onder aan de boodschap die zon belangrijke rol speelt in het gedachtengeod van het Christendom. De vraag is alleen in hoeverre is er geknoeid aan de Bijbel en in hoeverre heeft dit invloed gehad op de denkwijze van de christenen vandaag de dag. Ik denk zelf veel.

De leer van Jezus zie je nergens terug in het Paulinistisch Christendom. Het Christendom vandaag de dag is vnl gebaseerd op de leer van Paulus en zeker niet op de leer van Jezus (uitgezonderd naastenliefde). 

Maar ook dat naastenliefde zie je over het algemeen gesproken niet terug in de christelijke wereld gezien de geschiedenis. Hoeveel mensen zijn er immers niet verbrand, vermoord in de naam van Jezus? De inquisitie, kruistochten, heksenjachten en enorme jodenvervolging door zelfs het Vaticaan gesteuns zijn daar het perfecte voorbeelden van.

Zowel Jezus als andere profeten hebben de komst van Mohammed voorspeld. Dat deze stukken zijn gewijzigd of weggehaald in de Bijbel is alleen logisch gezien de realtie tussen de joden en de arabieren in die tijd en daarna.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *
> Het is niet Koran versus bijbel
> 
> maar Koran versus Jezus
> *


Jij leest volgens mij een andere Bijbel dan ik. Check dit eens;

De andere medaille van Jezus:

quote: 
Richteren 19:29 Als hij nu in zijn huis kwam, zo nam hij een mes, en greep zijn bijwijf, en deelde haar met haar beenderen in twaalf stukken; en hij zond ze in alle landpalen van Israel.

Jezus kwam thuis, pakte een mes en slachte haar bijwijf in 12 stukken en zond er elke stuk naar een landpaal van Israel. 

En massaslachter Mozes?

quote: 
Numeri 25:4 En de HEERE zeide tot Mozes: Neem alle hoofden des volks, en hang ze den HEERE tegen de zon, zo zal de hittigheid van des HEEREN toorn gekeerd worden van Israel....9 Degenen nu, die aan de plaag stierven, waren 24.000.

Hier Moest Mozes 24.000 man slachten en hun hoofden in de zon ophangen, een bevel van God en hij voerde het uit..

Leg eens uit Hadassa? Hoe moet ik dien zien? Genade???

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_


*Waarom drinken jullie alcohol als jullie boek dit verbiedt?*

Spreuken 23:31 Zie den wijn niet aan, als hij zich rood vertoont, als hij in den beker zijn verve geeft, als hij recht opgaat; 
Spreuken 23:32 In zijn einde zal hij als een slang bijten, en steken als een adder. 
Spreuken 23:33 Uw ogen zullen naar vreemde vrouwen zien, en uw hart zal verkeerdheden spreken.
Numeri 6:3 Van wijn en sterken drank zal hij zich afzonderen; wijnedik, en edik van sterken drank zal hij niet drinken, noch enige vochtigheid van druiven zal hij drinken, noch verse of gedroogde druiven eten.
Spreuken 20:1 De wijn is een spotter, de sterke drank is woelachtig; al wie daarin dwaalt, zal niet wijs zijn. 
Spreuken 23:20 Zijt niet onder de wijnzuipers, noch onder de vleesvreters; 21 Want een zuiper en vraat zal arm worden; en de sluimering doet verscheurde klederen dragen.
Hosea 4:11 Hoererij, en wijn, en most neemt het hart weg.
Spreuken 23:29 Bij wien is wee? bij wien och arme? bij wien gekijf? bij wien het beklag? bij wien wonden zonder oorzaak? bij wien de roodheid der ogen? 30 Bij degenen, die bij den wijn vertoeven; bij degenen, die komen om gemengde drank na te zoeken.
Spreuken 23:31 Zie den wijn niet aan, als hij zich rood vertoont, als hij in den beker zijn verve geeft, als hij recht opgaat; 32 In zijn einde zal hij als een slang bijten, en steken als een adder. 33 Uw ogen zullen naar vreemde vrouwen zien, en uw hart zal verkeerdheden spreken. 
Danil 1:8 Daniel nu nam voor in zijn hart, dat hij zich niet zou ontreinigen met de stukken van de spijs des konings, noch met den wijn zijns dranks; daarom verzocht hij van den overste der kamerlingen, dat hij zich niet mocht ontreinigen. 
Habakuk 2:15 Wee dien, die zijn naaste te drinken geeft, gij, die uw wijnfles daarbij voegt, en ook dronken maakt, opdat gij hun naaktheden aanschouwt. 
Lukas 1:15 Want hij zal groot zijn voor den Heere; noch wijn, noch sterken drank zal hij drinken, en hij zal met den Heiligen Geest vervuld worden, ook van zijner moeders lijf aan. 
Romeinen 13:13 Laat ons, als in den dag, eerlijk wandelen; niet in brasserijen en dronkenschappen, niet in slaapkameren en ontuchtigheden, niet in twist en nijdigheid; 
Romeinen 14:21 Het is goed geen vlees te eten, noch wijn te drinken, noch iets, waaraan uw broeder zich stoot, of geergerd wordt, of waarin hij zwak is. 
Galaten 5:21 Nijd, moord, dronkenschappen, brasserijen, en dergelijke; van dewelke ik u te voren zeg, gelijk ik ook te voren gezegd heb, dat die zulke dingen doen, het Koninkrijk Gods niet zullen beerven. 
Efezirs 5:18 En wordt niet dronken in wijn, waarin overdaad is, maar wordt vervuld met den Geest;
Jakobus 2:5 Hoort, mijn geliefde broeders, heeft God niet uitverkoren de armen dezer wereld, om rijk te zijn in het geloof, en erfgenamen des Koninkrijks, hetwelk Hij belooft dengenen, die Hem liefhebben?
Leviticus 10:9 Wijn en sterken drank zult gij niet drinken...
Richteren 13:4 Zo wacht u toch nu, en drink geen wijn noch sterken drank, en eet niets onreins.
Spreuken 21:17 Die blijdschap liefheeft, die zal gebrek lijden; die wijn en olie liefheeft, zal niet rijk worden.
Jesaja 5:22 Wee dengenen, die helden zijn om wijn te drinken, en die kloeke mannen zijn om sterken drank te mengen!
Jesaja 24:9 Zij zullen geen wijn drinken met gezang; de sterke drank zal bitter zijn dengenen, die hem drinken. 
Jesaja 28:1 Wee de hovaardige kroon der dronkenen van Efraim, welker heerlijk sieraad is een afvallende bloem, die daar is op het hoofd der zeer vette vallei, der geslagenen van den wijn.7 En ook dwalen dezen van den wijn, en zij dolen van den sterken drank; de priester en de profeet dwalen van den sterken drank; zij zijn verslonden van den wijn, zij dolen van sterken drank; zij dwalen in het gezicht; zij waggelen in het gericht. 
Ezechil 44:21 Ook zal geen priester wijn drinken, als zij in het binnenste voorhof zullen ingaan.
Jesaja 5:11 Wee dengenen, die, zich vroeg opmakende in den morgenstond, sterken drank najagen, en vertoeven tot in de schemering, totdat de wijn hen heeft verhit!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_


*Waarom dragen jullie geen hoofddoek als God jullie het heeft opgelegd?*

1 Timothus 2:9 Desgelijks ook, dat de vrouwen, in een eerbaar gewaad, met schaamte en matigheid zichzelven versieren, niet in vlechtingen des haars, of goud, of paarlen, of kostelijke kleding;

1 Korinthirs 11:6 Want indien een vrouw niet gedekt is, dat zij ook geschoren worde; maar indien het lelijk is voor een vrouw geschoren te zijn, of het haar afgesneden te hebben, dat zij zich dekke.


*Dit zijn enkele christelijke vrouwen die geloven in de hoofddoek als regel voor vrouwen;*

http://expage.com/page/testimony2
http://www.iahushua.com/eoeic/veiling.htm
http://expage.com/page/covering
http://www.anabaptists.org/writings/cover-lt.html
http://www.expage.com/page/testimony4
http://qumran.com/SisYahChannah/veil.htm
http://expage.com/page/testimony3
http://teshuvah.com/torah_lifestyle/to_cover.htm
http://www.lifehouse.org/tracts/whatihavefound.htm
http://www.jfed.org/art/jh/why.htm
http://www.expage.com/page/testimony5
http://www.oldpaths.mcmail.com/headcoverings.htm
http://www.oldpaths.mcmail.com/cov_exergesis.htm
http://www.oldpaths.mcmail.com/headtestimony.htm
http://expage.com/page/hardtoexplain
http://expage.com/page/testimony7
http://expage.com/page/testimony6
http://expage.com/page/testimony8
http://expage.com/page/testimony9
http://expage.com/page/SymbolsforAngels
http://www.expage.com/page/legalism
http://www.expage.com/page/testimony10
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Lane/2856/page3.html
http://www.prophezine.com/cgi-bin/search/newsearch.cgi
http://www.expage.com/testimony11
http://www.expage.com/testimony12
http://www.users.uswest.net/~ptlfhb/headcovering.html
http://www.expage.com/testimony13
http://www.expage.com/testimony14
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/V...testimony.html 
http://www.geocities.com/...llage/8832/testimony.html
http://expage.com/page/alldaycovering
http://www.expage.com/page/testimony1
http://www.expage.com/testimony15
http://msnhomepages.talkcity.com/SuburbanSt/titus2wife/
http://www.warmreflections.com/cgi->bin/CoveredReflections/wwwboard/testimony.html 
http://bin/CoveredReflections/wwwboard/testimony.html
http://www.warmreflections.com/cgi-b...rd/testimony.h 
http://www.warmreflection...ions/wwwboard/testimony.h

----------


## Bismilaah

*Ook christenen zijn verplicht om te vasten zoals Jezus meermaals heeft aangegeven! Doch, vandaag de dag houden zij zich niet meer aan het woord van God noch aan het woord van Jezus;*

Matthus 6:16 En wanneer gij vast, toont geen droevig gezicht, gelijk de geveinsden; want zij mismaken hun aangezichten, opdat zij van de mensen mogen gezien worden, als zij vasten. Voorwaar, Ik zeg u, dat zij hun loon weg hebben. 
Matthus 6:17 Maar gij, als gij vast, zalft uw hoofd, en wast uw aangezicht; 
Matthus 6:18 Opdat het van de mensen niet gezien worde, als gij vast, maar van uw Vader, Die in het verborgen is; en uw Vader, Die in het verborgen ziet, zal het u in het openbaar vergelden.
Leviticus 16:29 En dit zal voor u tot een eeuwige inzetting zijn: gij zult in de zevende maand, op den tienden der maand, uw zielen verootmoedigen, en geen werk doen, inboorling noch vreemdeling, die in het midden van u als vreemdeling verkeert. 
Leviticus 16:30 Want op dien dag zal hij voor u verzoening doen, om u te reinigen; van al uw zonden zult gij voor het aangezicht des HEEREN gereinigd worden.
Leviticus 16:29 En dit zal voor u tot een eeuwige inzetting zijn: gij zult in de zevende maand, op den tienden der maand, uw zielen verootmoedigen, en geen werk doen, inboorling noch vreemdeling, die in het midden van u als vreemdeling verkeert. 
Leviticus 16:30 Want op dien dag zal hij voor u verzoening doen, om u te reinigen; van al uw zonden zult gij voor het aangezicht des HEEREN gereinigd worden. 
Leviticus 16:31 Dat zal u een sabbat der rust zijn, opdat gij uw zielen verootmoedigt; het is een eeuwige inzetting. 
Matthus 6:16 En wanneer gij vast, toont geen droevig gezicht, gelijk de geveinsden; want zij mismaken hun aangezichten, opdat zij van de mensen mogen gezien worden, als zij vasten. Voorwaar, Ik zeg u, dat zij hun loon weg hebben. 
Matthus 6:17 Maar gij, als gij vast, zalft uw hoofd, en wast uw aangezicht;
Jesaja 58:1 Roep uit de keel, houd niet in, verhef uw stem als een bazuin, en verkondig Mijn volk hun overtreding, en het huis Jakobs hun zonden. 
Jesaja 58:2 Hoewel zij Mij dagelijks zoeken, en een lust hebben aan de kennis Mijner wegen, als een volk, dat gerechtigheid doet en het recht zijns Gods niet verlaat, vragen zij Mij naar de rechten der gerechtigheid; zij hebben een lust tot God te naderen; 
Jesaja 58:3 Zeggende: Waarom vasten wij, en Gij ziet het niet aan, waarom kwellen wij onze ziel, en Gij weet het niet? Ziet, ten dage, wanneer gijlieden vast, zo vindt gij uw lust, en gij eist gestrengelijk al uw arbeid.
Jesaja 58: 4 Ziet, tot twist en gekijf vast gijlieden, en om goddelooslijk met de vuist te slaan; vast niet gelijk heden, om uw stem te doen horen in de hoogte. 
Jesaja 58:5 Zou het zulk een vasten zijn, dat Ik verkiezen zou, dat de mens zijn ziel een dag kwelle, dat hij zijn hoofd kromme gelijk een bieze, en een zak en as onder zich spreide? Zoudt gij dat een vasten heten, en een dag den HEERE aangenaam? 
Jesaja 58:6 Is niet dit het vasten, dat Ik verkies: dat gij losmaakt de knopen der goddeloosheid, dat gij ontdoet de banden des juks, en dat gij vrij loslaat de verpletterden, en alle juk verscheurt? 
Jesaja 58:7 Is het niet, dat gij den hongerige uw brood mededeelt, en de armen, verdrevenen in huis brengt? Als gij een naakte ziet, dat gij hem dekt, en dat gij u voor uw vlees niet verbergt?

----------


## Bismilaah

*Ongelijkheid man en vrouw:* 

quote: 
Leviticus 12:2 Spreek tot de kinderen Israels, zeggende: Wanneer een vrouw zaad gegeven, en een knechtje gebaard zal hebben, zo zal zij zeven dagen onrein zijn; volgens de dagen der afzondering harer krankheid zal zij onrein zijn. 
3 En op den achtsten dag zal het vlees zijner voorhuid besneden worden. 
4 Daarna zal zij drie en dertig dagen blijven in het bloed harer reiniging; niets heiligs zal zij aanroeren, en tot het heiligdom zal zij niet komen, totdat de dagen harer reiniging vervuld zijn. 
5 Maar indien zij een meisje gebaard zal hebben, zo zal zij twee weken onrein zijn, volgens haar afzondering; daarna zal zij zes en zestig dagen blijven in het bloed harer reiniging.

*Heerschappij van de mannen over vrouwen:*

quote: 
1 Timothus 2:11 Een vrouw late zich leren in stilheid, in alle onderdanigheid. 
1 Timothus 2:12 Doch ik laat de vrouw niet toe, dat zij lere, noch over den man heerse, maar wil, dat zij in stilheid zij.
De vrouwen mogen in de kerk hun monden niet eens open doen...
quote: 
1 Korinthirs 14:35 En zo zij iets willen leren, laat haar te huis haar eigen mannen vragen; want het staat lelijk voor de vrouwen, dat zij in de Gemeente spreken.
1 Korinthirs 14:36 Is het Woord Gods van u uitgegaan? Of is het tot u alleen gekomen?
1 Korinthirs 14:35 En zo zij iets willen leren, laat haar te huis haar eigen mannen vragen; want het staat lelijk voor de vrouwen, dat zij in de Gemeente spreken. 
1 Korinthirs 11:13 Oordeelt gij onder uzelven: is het betamelijk, dat de vrouw ongedekt God bidde? (hoeveel onwetende vrouwen zie je niet in de kerk zonder hoofddoek?)
1 Korintirs 11Maar iedere vrouw, die blootshoofd bidt of profeteert, doet haar hoofd schande aan



*quote: 
Matthus 15:9 Doch tevergeefs eren zij Mij, lerende leringen, die geboden van mensen zijn.*

Bovenstaande vers uit Matthus uitgesproken door Jezus. Is er hier een christen die mij deze kan uitleggen aub??? Hadassa misschien..  :grote grijns:

----------


## Bismilaah

*Hoeveel beelden van Maria en Jezus zie ik niet staan in de kerk..???*

quote: 
Exodus 20:4 Gij zult u geen gesneden beeld, noch enige gelijkenis maken, van hetgeen boven in den hemel is, noch van hetgeen onder op de aarde is, noch van hetgeen in de wateren onder de aarde is. 
Exodus 20:25 Maar indien gij Mij een stenen altaar zult maken, zo zult gij dit niet bouwen van gehouwen steen; zo gij uw houwijzer daarover verheft, zo zult gij het ontheiligen. 
Deuteronomium 5:8 Gij zult u geen gesneden beeld maken, noch enige gelijkenis, van hetgeen boven in den hemel, of onder op de aarde is; of in het water onder de aarde is;

----------


## Bismilaah

*Hoe wordt de paus door christenen genoemd? Heilige vader of vader toch?*

Dan heb ik heel slecht nieuws voor ze;

*Matteus:9 En gij zult niemand uw vader noemen op de aarde; want Een is uw Vader, namelijk Die in de hemelen is.*

 :zwaai:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Hoe wordt de paus door christenen genoemd? Heilige vader of vader toch?
> 
> Dan heb ik heel slecht nieuws voor de christenen;
> 
> Matteus:9 En gij zult niemand uw vader noemen op de aarde; want Een is uw Vader, namelijk Die in de hemelen is.
> 
> *


Goed zo Bismilaah,

Jij laat ons weer even zien dat het grootste deel van de autochtonen gelukkig de Bijbel niet letterlijk naleeft. 
Wij noemen dat verlichting. Toen deze verlichting nog niet tot de bovenkamers van de mensen was doorgedrongen en wij alleen konden geloven op basis van preken omdat wij zelf nog niet konden lezen, toen zijn wij behoorlijk opgehitst en hebben elkaar, en anderen naar het leven gestaan om ze onze denkbeelden op te leggen.
Terrecht wordt ons dat regelmatig nagedragen.

Nu proberen wij de boodschap te begrijpen en niet allerlei voorschriften van 2000 jaar (en langer!) geleden letterlijk toe te passen. Die wetten waren toen namelijk noodzakelijk om volkeren bestuurbaar te houden en te controleren maar nu werkt dat anders. 
Ook jij bent hiermee eigenlijk bezig, gezien de vele hoeveelheid info die jij op het internet aantreft en tot je neemt. Jij bent niet afhankelijk (meer?) van preken van 'alwetenden'. Misschien ben je er al achtergekomen dat mensen die je vroeger voor 'alwetende' aanzag er toch ook soms naast zaten. Perfect is er tenslotte maar 1.
Kortom je ondergaat een proces dat niet meer te stoppen is. Zaken die jij vroeger gewoon aangehoord en als waarheid geaccepteerd zou moeten hebben, ga je nu verifieren en bediscussieren. 
Zelfs over letterlijk naleven kan je namelijk heel goed van mening verschillen, dat zie je hier wel.
Ik wens jou heel veel kennisvergaring toe, en de wijsheid om deze kennis toe te passen.

 :handbang:   :handbang:

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> [B]*Hoeveel beelden van Maria en Jezus zie ik niet staan in de kerk..???*


Dit raakt de kern van het grootste verschil tussen westerlingen en moslims: voor de meeste westerlingen is het geschreven woord niet heilig. We denken dat de Bijbel geen feiten of waarheden verkondigt maar IDEEEN. Katholieken hebben een hele andere mening over heiligenbeelden dan de Joden 5000 jaar geleden. De Koran en Bijbel zijn door gelovige mensen geschreven in een andere tijd en in een andere cultuur. Met onze kennis van nu kun je bewijsbaar aantonen dat sommige ideeen uit de Bijbel en Koran achterhaald zijn. De Arabieren en Joden dachten dat de aarde een grote drijvende pannenkoek was en dat God de wereld in n week had geschapen. Tegenwoordig weten we dat dit gewoonweg niet klopt met wat we kunnen waarnemen. Met andere woorden: er staan zoveel dingen in de bijbel en koran die niet waar zijn. Tenminste, ik als volwassene geloof niet in vliegende paarden en zwangermakende geesten. Dat zijn sprookjes en sterke verhalen uit een tijd dat mensen ontzettend bijgelovig waren.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Goed zo Bismilaah,
> 
> Jij laat ons weer even zien dat het grootste deel van de autochtonen gelukkig de Bijbel niet letterlijk naleeft. 
> Wij noemen dat verlichting. Toen deze verlichting nog niet tot de bovenkamers van de mensen was doorgedrongen en wij alleen konden geloven op basis van preken omdat wij zelf nog niet konden lezen, toen zijn wij behoorlijk opgehitst en hebben elkaar, en anderen naar het leven gestaan om ze onze denkbeelden op te leggen.
> Terrecht wordt ons dat regelmatig nagedragen.
> 
> Nu proberen wij de boodschap te begrijpen en niet allerlei voorschriften van 2000 jaar (en langer!) geleden letterlijk toe te passen. Die wetten waren toen namelijk noodzakelijk om volkeren bestuurbaar te houden en te controleren maar nu werkt dat anders. 
> Ook jij bent hiermee eigenlijk bezig, gezien de vele hoeveelheid info die jij op het internet aantreft en tot je neemt. Jij bent niet afhankelijk (meer?) van preken van 'alwetenden'. Misschien ben je er al achtergekomen dat mensen die je vroeger voor 'alwetende' aanzag er toch ook soms naast zaten. Perfect is er tenslotte maar 1.
> ...


Ik dank je hartelijk Dick!

Ik wil maar aantonen dat christenen de leer van Jezus absoluut niet navolgen. Zij volgen enkel de leer van Paulus. Dat is iets totaal anders. Daarnaast geven de punten die zo boven opsom een perfecte weergave dat de leer van Jezus SAMENHANGT met de leer van de Islam en dus niet zoals christenen willen doen geloven afwijkt.

Ik heb de Bijbel niet zelf geschreven! Ik geef slechts aan, en het is aan christenen om mij meer duidelijkheid te verschaffen..

Je hebt gelijk dat christenen niet meer het woord van Jezus naleven. Jij noemt dat verlichting en ik noem dat het verkeerde pad. Je kan best de leer van Jezus naleven en een goede burger binnen de moderne westerse maatschappij zijn. Ik ken er namelijk tal! Dat is ook zo met de Islam. Een moslim hoeft niet precies zoals Mohammed te leven om een moslim te zijn, maar de godsdienstige plichten en wetten dien je als moslim wel na te leven (gebed, n God, vasten, bedevaart, armenbelasting). Jezus deed dit ook, waarom christenen niet?

Tenslotte; ik zie niemand binnen de mensheid als alwetend! Enkel God is alwetend.. De kennis die je absorbeert als je je hart openstelt voor God is meer dan de kennis die je van schriftgeleerden kan ontvangen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Dit raakt de kern van het grootste verschil tussen westerlingen en moslims: voor de meeste westerlingen is het geschreven woord niet heilig.*


Maar we spreken nu niet over westerlingen maar over christenen en voor christenen is het geschreven woord wel degelijk heilig.




> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *We denken dat de Bijbel geen feiten of waarheden verkondigt maar IDEEEN.*


Wie is 'we'??? Ongelovigen? Christenen? Ik kan je uit de doeken doen dat christenen wel degelijk denken dat de Bijbel feiten en waarheden verkondigt. De moslims geloven dit ook. Maar de laatste groep gelooft ook dat er is geknoeid met de Bijbel, maar dat is een ander verhaal




> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Katholieken hebben een hele andere mening over heiligenbeelden dan de Joden 5000 jaar geleden.*


Ja maar ik spreek niet over 5000 jaar geleden, slechts over 2000 jaar geleden rond de periode van Jezus. Alle profeten hebben het verbod op het aanbidden van beeldjes en stukken hout verkondigd. Ook Jezus! Maar christenen doen dit tot op de dag van vandaag.




> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *De Koran en Bijbel zijn door gelovige mensen geschreven in een andere tijd en in een andere cultuur. Met onze kennis van nu kun je bewijsbaar aantonen dat sommige ideeen uit de Bijbel en Koran achterhaald zijn.*


Dat is ook wat ik probeer duidelijk te maken alleen ik spreek niet over achterhaald maar eerder in het licht van een bep. tijd en een bep. omstandigheid en een bep. context. Een voorbeeld uit de Koran is de vers waarin moslims wordt opgedragen de joden en christenen niet tot je vrienden te nemen. Deze vers slaat op het feit dat een groep binnen moslims in hun strijd tegen de Kurajsh (Mekkaanse elite) weinig hoop zagen in de toekomst en aansluiting wilden zoeken bij de christenen en de joden. Maar de christenen en de joden op dat moment heulden juist samen met de Kurajsh en God verbood de moslims contact met die christenen en joden.

Dit wil dus niet zeggen dat ik vandaag de dag als moslim geen joden of christenen als vrienden mag nemen. Snap je?




> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *De Arabieren en Joden dachten dat de aarde een grote drijvende pannenkoek was en dat God de wereld in n week had geschapen.*


De moslims hebben nooit gedacht dat de aarde in n week was geschapen. In de Koran staat duidelijk hoe en in welk tijdsbestek alles is geschapen. 




> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Tegenwoordig weten we dat dit gewoonweg niet klopt met wat we kunnen waarnemen. Met andere woorden: er staan zoveel dingen in de bijbel en koran die niet waar zijn.*


Een katholieke wetenschapper heeft middels wetenschappelijk onderzoek aangetoond dat de Koran de toets der kritiek kan doorstaan. Daarnaast heeft hij aangetoond dat de Bijbel vol onwaarheden en tegenstrijdigheden zitten. In de Koran staat zelf dat je op onderzoek moet uitgaan en dat je moet controleren. Niet blindelings geloven..




> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Tenminste, ik als volwassene geloof niet in vliegende paarden en zwangermakende geesten. Dat zijn sprookjes en sterke verhalen uit een tijd dat mensen ontzettend bijgelovig waren.*


Dat is dus geloof. Je gelooft in de kracht en wijsheid van God of niet. En als je daar in gelooft dan weet je dat voor God niets onmogelijk is.
Als je met mij naar Marokko gaat dan laat ik je zien hoe je kunt vliegen. De voorbereiding is eng, maar het resultaat mag er zijn  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Bismilaah

De Trooster


De christenen beweren dat Jezus met de Trooster de heilige geest bedoelt.

Een paar vraagjes;

*Is de heilige geest er altijd geweest of moest ie komen zodra Jezus wegging?*

Zowel de christenen als de moslims beamen dat de heilige geest er altijd is geweest. Welnu, dan kan de Trooster de heilige geest niet zijn.

Kijk maar;

Johannes 16:5 En nu ga Ik heen tot Dengene, die Mij gezonden heeft, en niemand van u vraagt Mij: Waar gaat Gij henen? 
Johannes 16:6 Maar omdat Ik deze dingen tot u gesproken heb, zo heeft de droefheid uw hart vervuld.
Johannes 16:7 Doch Ik zeg u de waarheid: Het is u nut, dat Ik wegga; want indien Ik niet wegga, zo zal de Trooster tot u niet komen; maar indien Ik heenga, zo zal Ik Hem tot u zenden. 
Johannes 16:8 En Die gekomen zijnde, zal de wereld overtuigen van zonde, en van gerechtigheid, en van oordeel: 
Johannes 16:9 Van zonde, omdat zij in Mij niet geloven;

*Jezus ging weg en zond de Trooster. De Trooster was er niet toen Jezus er was, maar de heilige geest was er wel toen Jezus er was. Duidelijk toch?*

Wie is dan de Trooster??

*De Islam zegt dat met de Trooster Mohammed wordt bedoeld.*

Als Jezus niet weggaat, dan zal de Trooster niet kunnen komen. Jezus zal hem zenden zegt hij.

Dan zegt Jezus dat de Trooster;

*-de wereld zal overtuigen van zonde (hetgeen Mohammed deed)
-van gerechtigheid (hetgeen Mohammed deed)
-en van oordeel (hetgeen Mohammed deed)*

De Koran spreekt voor het overgrote deel over zonde, gerechtigheid en oordeel. Mohammed sprak vrijwel alleen over deze 3 punten. De dag des oordeels speelt de hoofdrol in de Koran. Lees het boek maar!

Johannes vervolgt;

12 Nog vele dingen heb Ik u te zeggen, doch gij kunt die nu niet dragen. 
13 Maar wanneer Die zal gekomen zijn, namelijk de Geest der waarheid, Hij zal u in al de waarheid leiden; want *Hij zal van Zichzelven niet spreken, maar zo wat Hij zal gehoord hebben, zal Hij spreken*, en de toekomende dingen zal Hij u verkondigen. 
14 Die zal Mij verheerlijken; want Hij zal het uit het Mijne nemen, en zal het u verkondigen 


Jezus zegt dus dat vele dingen de mensen niet kunnen verdragen. Daarnaast spreekt Jezus over de geest der waarheid.

Mohammed stond bekend om zijn eerlijkheid en zijn betrouwbaarheid. Als joden in Mekka een geschil hadden dan werd hij erbij gehaald om te oordelen omdat zij wisten dat hij eerlijk was; zijn bijnamen waren derhalve ook 'de eerlijke, 'de betrouwbare' etc. 

Jezus zegt; Hij zal van zichzelven niet spreken, maar zo wat hij zal gehoord hebben zal hij spreken en de toekomnede dingen zal hij u verkondigen..

Dit slaat op het feit dat Mohammed niets uit zichzelf zei maar de verzen van de Koran aanhoorde van de engel Gabriel. Alles wat Mohammed hoorde van hem sprak hij uit. De toekomende dingen zijn door Mohammed verklaard; wat er zal gebeuren in de toekomst staat beschreven in de Koran en in de hadiths. We weten dat Jezus terug zal komen, we weten dat Jezus het geloof werd stevig in de mens zal maken, we weten dat voor de komst van Jezus de wereld ongelovig zal zijn en dat kinderen hun ouders bij de voornaam zullen noemen, dat de tijd sneller zal lopen en dat de maatschappij zedeloos zal geraken. Ook weten we dat er een anti-christ op aarde zal verschijnen. Mohammed heeft van alles voorspeld vanuit de wil van God..

In vers 14 zegt Jezus dat de Trooster Jezus zal verheerlijken hetgeen Mohammed ook deed. Jezus en Mohammed waren immers als 2 stralen licht vanuit dezelfde lichtbron.

Hoe kan de Trooster dan in vredesnaam de heilige geest zijn??

Ik kan slechts n conclusie trekken en dat is dat Mohammed de Trooster is.

Masha'Allah!!

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *De Trooster
> 
> 
> De christenen beweren dat Jezus met de Trooster de heilige geest bedoelt.
> 
> Een paar vraagjes;
> 
> Is de heilige geest er altijd geweest of moest ie komen zodra Jezus wegging?
> ...


Beste Bismilaah,

Vraag: Is het nieuwe testament dan helemaal acceptabel voor Moslims? Behalve de 3-eenheid?

----------


## ricknick3

Wat christenen vaak vergeten is dat jezus een vrome jood was die zich hield aan de tora en dus geen varkensvlees at en besneden was en zich aan de sabbat hield.De leer van jezus is door de apostelen zoals paulus en andere verkeerd uitgelegt aan de mensen en die kan je je beste zien in het nieuwe testament waar elke apostel die andere tegen spreekt.

----------


## me_mickey

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Het Christendom vandaag de dag is een godsdienst van mensen door mensen. christenen doen qua regels al het tegenovergestelde van wat Jezus gepredikt heeft. Zij volgen dus Jezus Christus niet. Het enige waar zij zich aan houden zou zijn naastenliefde waar veel kerken (opvang) en missionarissen (vrijwilligerswerk in arme landen) aan doen...
> 
> Toch is het een regel voor moslims om andere godsdiensten te respecteren. Uiteindelijk geloven christenen ook in n God, nl. God... Uiteindelijk zal Jezus bij zijn terugkomst alle godsdienstige geschillen rechttrekken.*


Ja hoor, je hebt er verstand van...
Je klintk nogal generaliserend, en das een beetje irritant altijd, als alle christenen over een kam gescheerd worden en in een hokje geplaatst worden.

----------


## me_mickey

> [i]Tav jouw betrouwbaarheid van Mohammed heb ik te zeggen dat hij niet voor niets de bijnamen de betrouwbare, de eerlijke, de rechtschapene etc. had. Als er een geschil was tussen joden dan werd Mohammed gevraagd om een oordeel te vellen. Toch niet zo maar?
> 
> De Evangelien zijn samengesteld nadat de vroege christenen over verschillende partijen verdeeld waren geraakt. Zij werden namelijk samengesteld om bepaalde leringen van de verschillende scholen te propageren en hun auteurs aarzelden niet de vroege documenten te vervalsen en ander traditioneel materiaal dat over het leven en de leringen van Jezus handelde in overeenstemming te brengen met de visies van hun scholen. Nou, 3 keer raden wat de godsdienst was van de Grieken en Isralitische christenen...?
> 
> Dominee T.G. Tucker schrijft: 'Aldus werden Evangelien vervaardigd die duidelijk de opvatting van de praktische behoeften van de gemeenschap waarvoor ze geschreven zijn, weerspiegelden. In de Evangelien werd traditioneel materiaal gebruikt maar men aarzelde niet veranderingen aan te brengen, toevoegingen te maken of zaken weg te laten als die niet met de bedoeling van de schrijver overeenkwamen.' (The history of the Christians in the light of Modern knowledge- TG Tucker p.320) [/B]


Omdat hij die bijnamen had, is het waar wat Mohammed zegt? Daar gaat het niet om, het gaat erom of het de WAARHEID is. En dan de hele mensheid Mohammed betrouwbaar vinden, als het niet Gods waarheid is, dan is het een leugen. Dus bijnamen vind ik niet echt een argument voor...

De evangelien zijn echt niet geschreven om eigen ideeen te staven. waar heb je dat vandaan (van ene of andere dominee Tucker soms?) Verschillende mensen hebben vanuit hun eigen 'gekleurde bril' geschreven over de tijd dat Jezus op aarde was(de ene arts: zegt meer over genezingen, de andere als filosoofachtig persoon: Johannes, zegt meer over de preken die Jezus gaf). Je bent niet voor 1 van deze, ze zijn alle gelijk en staan alle in de Bijbel. 

De Bijbel is het enige Boek met autoriteit, en wat dominee Tucker daar allemaal van maakt (is hij erbij geweest soms, bij die veranderingen?!) zijn onwaarheden.

----------


## me_mickey

> [i]Volgens jou kan een verkrachter en moordenaar van kleine meisjes rekenen op vergiffenis van God omdat Jezus zou hebben betaald voor onze schuld. Die is lekker! Dat dacht ik ff niet! Voor elke slechte daad moet je verantwoording afleggen. Niemand betaald de schuld van een ander af. Niemand. Zowel de Bijbel als het OT als de Koran geven dit aan. En zelfs Jezus gaf dit aan. [/B]


Waar staat dat in de Bijbel? Jezus zegt zelf meermalen dat hij niet gekomen is om te oordelen maar om zalig te maken.
Wie? Zondaren, hoeren, tollenaren, moordenaren.
Voorbeelden?
Maria Megdalena, moordenaar aan het kruis, Levi de Tollenaar. God kwam voor die mensen naar de aarde. Niet voor arrogante, zelfingenomen mensen (in die tijd: Farizeers, die nog meer dan 500 wetten extra hielden dan nodig was en luidt baden op de hoeken van de straten om te laten zien hoe godsdienstig ze wel niet waren). 
Ja, als de verkrachter en een moordenaar oprecht spijt heeft en naar God toegaat om om vergeving te vragen, zal God hem vergeven. 
Wie je ook bent en wat je ook gedaan hebt, als je zoekt, zul je vinden, als je klopt zal er open gedaan worden, en als je bidt zal het je gegeven worden...

Weet je, ik vind dit zelf ook heel moeilijk te begrijpen. Ik vind het een rotidee dat bijv. iemand als Durtroux naar de hemel zou gaan. Dat lijkt zo oneerlijk, zo onverdiend. Maar toch kan het.

----------


## me_mickey

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Ik heb de Bijbel meerdere malen bestudeerd Hadassa. Het Evangelie is voor mij net als mijn broekzak!
> 
> Nogmaals: Waar heeft God of Jezus gezegd dat je als zondaar geboren wordt??? Hoe wordt je als zondaar geboren? Erf je bij geboorte de zondes van je ouders??? Waar zegt God of Jezus dat?
> 
> En nog maar weer eens, als Jezus deed wat hij deed, waarom doen christenen dat dan niet? 
> 
> Het hedendaagse Christendom is gebaseerd op de leer van Paulus. Ben je dat wel met mij eens???*


De hedendaagse Islam is gebaseerd op de leer van MOhammed. Mee eens??? Nee niet waarschijnlijk, omdat MOhammed de boodschapper is van God. Zo is het met Paulus ook, Paulus werd geinspireerd door God. 

Erfzonde wil zeggen, dat de mens in zijn aard slecht is geworden. Tot aan de zondeval waren de mensen op God gericht, ze leefden met God en hadden een goede band met God. Ze kenden het verschil niet tussen goed en kwaad...
Na de zondeval is dit veranderd. De aard van de mens zeg maar, is gericht op zichzelf en denkt niet aan God en heeft van zichzelf geen goede relatie met God. 
Dat wordt er bedoeld met erfzonde, dat de mensen vanaf de zondeval het verschil kenden tussen goed en kwaad, en in hun aard verandert zijn, ze hebben God niet meer lief boven alles.  
En ja, dat bleek 'erfelijk' te zijn. Tot op de dag van vandaag zijn de mensen hetzelfde gebleven...
Maar Christenen erkennen dit: 'Ja, God, we zijn op ons zelf gericht en willen en kunnen niet leven zoals U dat wilt. Vergeef ons dat alstublieft en zend de Heilige Geest naar ons om ons te helpen met leven zoals U dat wilt (ofwel: God liefhebben bovenalles en onze naaste als onszelf).'

----------


## me_mickey

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *De ware islam bestaat niet. Elke moslimbeweging vindt van zichzelf dat ze de ware islam voorstaan en dat alle anderen op het verkeere pad zijn. Zo vindt OsamaBL dat hij de ware islam volgt en dat jij verkeerd bezig bent.
> Er bestaat ook geen waar christendom. Protestanten, katholieken en orthodoxen vinden allemaal dat zij zelf de ware leer verkondigen en dat de anderen zich vergissen.*


Hoi,
Ik ben christen, en ik denk niet dat ik in de enige kerk zit die het WARE CHristendom predikt. Er is onder Christenen veel verschil. 
De 'ware kerk' zoals dat vaak genoemd wordt, zijn de ware gelovigen. Oprechte gelovigen, die de Heilige Geest in zich hebben. Zulke gelovigen zitten in iedere kerk, of deze nu protestants, katholiek, orthodox of evangelisch is. Pas op de oordeelsdag zullen al deze mensen samenkomen, van over de hele wereld, vanuit iedere kerk, en zij zullen allen samen in de hemel gelukkig zijn. Mensen die de vlag van 'enige ware kerk' op hun eigen deelleer zetten, verloochenen een fundamentele waarheid: namelijk dat niets perfect is op deze wereld en alles gebroken is, na de zondeval is alles met zonde bevlekt en ook alle deelleertjes die gemaakt zijn door de mensen zijn dus alles behalve HELEMAAL de waarheid...

----------


## me_mickey

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
[B]*Hoeveel beelden van Maria en Jezus zie ik niet staan in de kerk..???*

Niet eentje als het goed is, als je het wilt zien, nou dan kom je maar een keertje langs... Ik kan je 100den kerken laten zien als je wilt.

----------


## me_mickey

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Hoe wordt de paus door christenen genoemd? Heilige vader of vader toch?
> 
> Dan heb ik heel slecht nieuws voor ze;
> 
> Matteus:9 En gij zult niemand uw vader noemen op de aarde; want Een is uw Vader, namelijk Die in de hemelen is.
> 
> *


Helemaal mee eens. De paus noem ik dan ook nooit mijn vader. 
Kleine correctie: door de Rooms-katholieke christenen wordt de paus vader genoemd, niet door protestanten of evangelische christenen.

----------


## me_mickey

Bismilaah
Weet je, ik heb nog niet precies alles gelezen wat hebt geschreven, maar ik ben wel onder de indruk van je kennnis. Volgens mij zou ik veel van je kunnen leren... Echt waar. Je weet echt superveel!
En ik denk dat wij 'moderne' christenen in veel dingen inderdaad ver van God leven en niet al Gods geboden goed opvolgen. We doen gewoon wat we zelf denken dat goed is en alles (nou ja, veel) wat van vroeger is, dat is uit en nu niet meer geldig. Dat is de algemeen geldige trend in de moderne wereld en ja... ook wij christenen zijn sterk met dat virus besmet.
Of: de gegroeide tradities worden gevolgd, maar de geboden uit de Bijbel niet, of niet zo erg. 
Dat bijv. van varkensvlees eten, dat heeft God in een visioen laten zien dat dat niet langer verplicht is. 
Ook besnijdenis is niet langer meer nodig. Nadat Jezus' bloed gestroomd heeft, hoeft dat van ons mensen niet meer te stromen. Nu mogen we gedoopt worden. (gelukkig maar...)
Zo zijn er nog een aantal geboden, die wij als heidense (!) christenen niet hoeven houden. Maar de geboden die niet duidelijk in de Bijbel al opgeheven zijn, moeten we wel volgen... En ja, daar ontbreekt het nogal eens aan, mede door slechte studie van de Bijbel.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Beste Bismilaah,
> 
> Vraag: Is het nieuwe testament dan helemaal acceptabel voor Moslims? Behalve de 3-eenheid?*


Het Evangelie van Jezus en de Psalmen zijn woorden waar wij moslims in dienen te geloven. Dat er is geknoeid in het NT kan iedereen wel bemerken, maar we moeten het wel respecteren.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *Ja hoor, je hebt er verstand van...
> Je klintk nogal generaliserend, en das een beetje irritant altijd, als alle christenen over een kam gescheerd worden en in een hokje geplaatst worden.*


Neem me niet kwalijk als ik zo overkom. Ik wil in deze topic vnl reageren op Hadassa die denk het allemaal te weten. Grappig om dan te zien dat zij geen anwtoorden geeft op mijn vragen..  :ninja2:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *Omdat hij die bijnamen had, is het waar wat Mohammed zegt? Daar gaat het niet om, het gaat erom of het de WAARHEID is. En dan de hele mensheid Mohammed betrouwbaar vinden, als het niet Gods waarheid is, dan is het een leugen. Dus bijnamen vind ik niet echt een argument voor...*


Nou en of het de waarheid is! In elk geval geloven wij moslims niet in zogenaamde waarheden van duivelse Paulus. Nee, het woord van Mohammed en het woord van Jezus is ons heilig!





> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *
> De evangelien zijn echt niet geschreven om eigen ideeen te staven. waar heb je dat vandaan (van ene of andere dominee Tucker soms?) Verschillende mensen hebben vanuit hun eigen 'gekleurde bril' geschreven over de tijd dat Jezus op aarde was(de ene arts: zegt meer over genezingen, de andere als filosoofachtig persoon: Johannes, zegt meer over de preken die Jezus gaf). Je bent niet voor 1 van deze, ze zijn alle gelijk en staan alle in de Bijbel.*


Jezus zegt zelf dat de getuigenis van een meester boven de getuigenis van een apostel staat. Als je de evangelieen waarin Jezus zelfs spreekt vereglijkt met waarin hij als 2e persoon wordt aangeduid dan zie je enorme verschillen. Lees de Bijbel maar eens..





> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *
> De Bijbel is het enige Boek met autoriteit, en wat dominee Tucker daar allemaal van maakt (is hij erbij geweest soms, bij die veranderingen?!) zijn onwaarheden.*


En jij, ben jij erbij geweest soms om het boek als autoriteit te beschouwen? Hoe verklaar je dan het volgende;

2 Samul 8:4 ...en David nam van hem gevangen zeventienhonderd ruiters en twintigduizend man voetvol

Vergelijk eens met 1 Kronieken 18: 4 David veroverde op hem duizend wagens, zevenduizend ruiters en twintigduizend man voetvolk 

1 Koningen 4:26 Voorts had Salomo veertigduizend kribben voor de paarden

Vergelijk eens met 2 Kronieken 9:25 Voorts had Salomo vierduizend stallingen voor de paarden

2 Samul8:9-10 Toen Toi, de koning van Hamat, en zond Toi zijn zoon Joram naar koning David

Vergelijk eens met 1 Kronieken 18:9-10 Toen Tou, de koning van Hamat, en zond hij zijn zoon Hadoram met naar koning David

2 Samul 10:18 en David doodde van de Arameers zevenhonderd wagenpaarden en veertigduizend ruiters 

Vergelijk eens met 1 Kronieken 19:18 en David doodde van de Arameers zevenduizend wagenpaarden en veertigduizend man voetvolk.. 

2 Koningen 8:26 Tweentwintig jaar was Achazja oud, toen hij koning werd

Vergelijk eens met 2 Kronieken 22:2 Achazja was tweenveertig jaar oud, toen hij koning werd 

2 Koningen 24:8 Jojakin was achttien jaar oud hij regeerde drie maanden te Jeruzalem

Vergelijk eens met 2 Kronieken 36:9 Jojakin was achttien jaar oud hij regeerde drie maanden en tien dagen in Jeruzalem

Vergelijk ook eens met 2 Kronieken 36:9 van Het Boek Jojachin was acht jaar oud (Bijbels onderling verschillen dus ook) 

Genesis 6:3 Mijn geest zal niet altoos in de mens blijven zijn dagen zullen honderd twintig jaar zijn 

Vergelijk eens met Genesis 9:29 zo waren al de dagen van Noach negenhonderd vijftig jaar 

1 Koningen 7:26 Zij had een inhoud van tweeduizend bath

Vergelijk eens met 2 Kronieken 4:5 Zij had een inhoud van drieduizend bath 

Genesis 2:17 Maar van de boom van kennis van goed en kwaad, daarvan zult gij niet eten, want ten dage, dat gij daarvan eet, zult gij voorzeker sterven

Vergelijk eens met Genesis 5:5 Zo waren al de dagen van Adam, die hij geleefd heeft, negenhonderd dertig jaar 

En Adam had van de boom gegeten: zie Genesis 3:12 en toen heb ik gegeten

1 Korintirs 3:8 alleen zal elk zijn eigen loon krijgen naar zijn eigen werk 

Ezechil 18:20 blz. 735 De gerechtigheid van de rechtvaardige zal alleen rusten op hemzelf en de goddeloosheid van de goddeloze zal alleen rusten op hemzelf

*???Hoe kan dan Jezus (vrede zij met hem) sterven voor onze zonden???* 

Als Jezus voor ons is gestorven, en daarmee onze zonden wegneemt, dan gaan we dus allemaal naar de hemel. Dit is al in tegenstrijd met de voorgaande verzen. En ook met het volgende: 

Mattes 25: 32 En al de volken zullen voor Hem verzameld worden, en Hij zal ze van elkaar scheiden, de goeden aan zijn rechterhand die kunnen naar het paradijs, de slechte aan zijn linkerhand moeten naar het eeuwige vuur

Numeri 23:19 God is geen man, dat Hij liegen zou; of een mensenkind, dat hij berouw zou hebben 

Vergelijk eens met 1 Samul 15:35 En de Here had berouw, dat Hij Saul tot koning over Isral had aangesteld

en ook Genesis 6:6 berouwde het de Here dat hij de mens op de aarde gemaakt had, en het smartte Hem in zijn hart

en ook Genesis 6:7 want het berouwt Mij, dat ik hen gemaakt heb

en ook Exodus 32:14 En de Here kreeg berouw over het kwaad, dat Hij gezegd had zijn volk te zullen aandoen

*Hoe kan God spijt hebben???*

Jeremia 15:6 Ik ben het berouwen moe (God die moe is???) 

Als we kijken in een woordenboek wat berouw betekent, dan lezen we het volgende: Berouw = spijt over verkeerde daad, spijt of teleurstelling doen hebben. 

*Dus God die alles geschapen heeft en alles regelt, de Almachtige die alles weet, maakt fouten waar hij spijt van heeft??? Hoe kan God fouten maken alwijs dat Hij is de Schepper van de Hemelen en Aarde???* 

1 Korintirs 14:33 want God is geen God van wanorde, maar van vrede

Vergelijk eens met Jesaja 45:7 die het heil bewerkt en het onheil schep 

en ook 1 Samul 16:14 en een boze geest, die van de Here kwam 

en ook 2 Tessalonicenzen 2:11 daarom zendt God hun een dwaling, die bewerkt, dat zij de leugen geloven

*Is voor God alles mogelijk of niet???*

Marcus 10:27 want alle dingen zijn mogelijk bij God 

en ook Mattes 19:26 bij God zijn alle dingen mogelijk 

Vergelijk eens met Richteren 1:19 En de Here was met Juda maar hij was niet in staat de bewoners van de vlakte te verdrijven, want dezen hadden ijzeren strijdwagens

1 Timoteus 6:16 de Koning der koningen en de Here der Heren en een ontoegankelijk licht bewoont

Vergelijk eens met 1 Koningen 8:12 De Here heeft gezegd in donkerheid te willen wonen

*Stelt God mensen op de proef of niet??*

Jakobus 1:13 God kan door het kwade niet verzocht worden en Hijzelf brengt ook niemand in verzoeking

Vergelijk eens met Genesis 22:1 Hierna gebeurde het, dat God Abraham op de proef stelde 

Johannes 5:37 Gij hebt nooit zijn stem gehoord of zijn gedaante gezien 

en ook Johannes 1:18 Niemand heeft ooit God gezien 

en ook Timotes 6:16 die geen der mensen gezien heeft of zien kan 

en ook Exodus 33:20 Gij zult mijn aangezicht niet kunnen zien, want geen mens zal mij zien

Vergelijk eens met Exodus 33: 11 En de Here sprak tot Mozes van aangezicht tot aangezicht, zoals iemand spreekt met zijn vriend

en ook met Genesis 12:7 Toen verscheen de Here aan Abraham en zeide

en ook met Genesis 32:30 ik heb God gezien, van aangezicht tot aangezicht en mijn leven is behouden gebleven

en ook met Exodus 24:10 En zij zagen de God van Isral 

en ook met Ezechil 1:28 Aldus was het voorkomen van de verschijning van de heerlijkheid des Heren. 

en ook met Amos 9:1 Ik zag de Here staan bij het altaar, en Hij zeide 

en ook met Johannes 14:9 Wie mij gezien heeft, heeft de vader gezien

Johannes 5:31-32 Indien Ik getuig van van Mijzelf, is mijn getuigenis niet waar, een ander is het die van Mij getuigt... 

Vergelijk eens met Johannes 8:14 Ook al getuig Ik van Mijzelf, toch is mijn getuigenis waar 

*Ook de laatste woorden van Jezus aan het kruis zijn verschillend.* 

Kijk naar Mattes 27:46 Omstreeks het negende uur riep Jezus met luider stem, zeggende: Eli, Eli, lama sabachtani? Dat is: Mijn God, Mijn God, waarom hebt Gij Mij verlaten??? 

En kijk naar Marcus 15:34 blz. 49 En op het negende uur riep Jezus met luider stem: Eloi, Eloi, lama sabachtani, hetgeen betekent: Mijn God, Mijn God, waarom hebt Gij mij verlaten 

Vergelijk eens met Lucas 23:46 en Jezus riep met luider stem: Vader, in uw handen beveel Ik mijn geest. En toen Hij dat gezegd had, gaf Hij de geest

en met Johannes 19:30 blz. 103 

Toen Jezus dan de zure wijn genomen had, zeide Hij: Het is volbracht! En Hij boog het hoofd en gaf de geest 


Meer verschillen in deze verzen ; wilde Jezus (vzmh) zelf drinken (19:29) of nam iemand anders het initiatief (15:36). Scheurde de tempel voor zijn dood of erna? Blz. 30 en 49 na zijn dood, blz. 80 voor zijn dood. Lees deze verzen goed door en zie de verschillen. (???) 

1 Johannes 3:9 Een ieder, die uit God geboren is, doet geen zonden

Vergelijk eens met 2 Kronieken 6:36 er is immers geen mens die niet zondigt

Dus ook hier weer is het feit dat Jezus voor onze zonden gestorven is, een groot vraagteken. 

Johannes 3:13 En niemand is opgevaren naar de hemel 

Vergelijk eens met 2 Koningen 2:11 Alzo voer Elia in een storm ten hemel 

Galaten 5:2-3 Zie, ik, Paulus, zeg u: indien gij u laat besnijden, zal Christus u geen nut doen 

Vergelijk eens met Genesis 17:10 + 13-14 dat bij u al wat mannelijk is besneden worden, gij zult het vlees van uw voorhuid laten besnijden, en dat zal tot een teken van het verbond zijn tussen Mij en u

*Paulaus die dus het verbod waar Jezus zich aan hield opheft???!*

'moet voorzeker besneden worden... En de onbesnedene, de man namelijk, die het vlees van zijn voorhuid niet laat besnijden, die mens zal uitgeroeid worden uit zijn volksgenoten: hij heeft mijn verbond verbroken.. -----> * Als dit niet het bewijs is dat Paulus de verkeerde weg is ingeslagen dan weet ik het niet meer* 

Vergelijk met Exodus 12:43 wanneer gij hem besneden heb ... dan zal ieder van het mannelijk geslacht, die bij hem behoort, besneden worden 

en vergelijk met Leviticus 12:3 En op de achtste dag zal het vlees van zijn voorhuid besneden worden

*Wat is nu het belangrijkste? Dat wat God ons bevolen heeft, of wat Paulus gezegd heeft??? Of is god van gedachte veranderd???*

Dit zijn slechts enkele tegenstrijdigheden in het OT en Nt die aangeven wat ik bedoel met niet kloppen. Maar het opmerkelijkste vind ik dat Pualus de wetten afschaft terwijl God hem duidelijk zegt dat wie de wetten afschaft door Hem vervloekt zal zijn. 

Je zal er nog meer aantreffen als je de doctrines van het moderne Christendom zoals de 3-eenheid, goddelijkheid Jezus, Jezus als zoon van God, erfzonde en verzoening vergelijkt met het OT en het Evangelie van Jezus Christus. Om maar niet te spreken over het degraderen van en slecht spreken over vele profeten in de Bijbel; zij zouden valse goden aanbidden en zij worden beschuldigd van incest, verkrachtiging en overspel. Hoe kunnen boodschappers van God zo worden omeschreven??!

Ik zal er eentje uitpakken; 

2 Samuel 11:4-5) Daarop zond david boden om haar te halen. Zij kwam tot hem en hij lag bij haar, zij had zich van haar onreinheid gezuiverd; daarna keerde zij terug naar haar huis. En de vrouw werd zwanger en liet David weten: Ik ben zwanger.

Dan is mijn vraag aan jou de volgende: Hoe kon David geaccepteerd worden in de stamboom van Jezus als het begon met een persoon die overspel pleegde? God verhoedde dit!!!

Spreekt dit Deut. 23:2 niet zwaar tegen; Een bastaard zal niet in de gemeente de Heren komen, zelfs zijn tiende geslacht zal niet in de gemeente des Heren komen.

Ken je het verhaal van Ammon (zoon van David) en dat van Absalom en dat van Juda en Tamar? Geloof jij dat God de verkeerde mensen stuurt als Zijn boodschappers Wortel? 

Ik kan je vertellen dat geen enkele moslim een boek zou schrijven waarin een Israelitische profeet zoals Juda, David en ga zo verder beschuldigd wordt van incest, overspel, verkrachting of prostitutie.

Alle profeten zijn gestuurd voor leiding van de mensheid. Dat kun je niet ontkennen!!

Autoriteit zei je??

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *Waar staat dat in de Bijbel? Jezus zegt zelf meermalen dat hij niet gekomen is om te oordelen maar om zalig te maken.
> Wie? Zondaren, hoeren, tollenaren, moordenaren.*


Dat staat ook niet in de Bijbel. dat is dus wat ik probeer duidelijk te maken. Jezus zei bijv. dat hij niet was gekomen voor vrede maar voor het zwaard. Hij zei ook dat hij was gekomen NIET om de wetten te ontbinden maar om ze te vervullen. Paulus heeft er dus een zooitje van gemaakt zoals je kunt zien..





> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *Voorbeelden?
> Maria Megdalena, moordenaar aan het kruis, Levi de Tollenaar. God kwam voor die mensen naar de aarde. Niet voor arrogante, zelfingenomen mensen (in die tijd: Farizeers, die nog meer dan 500 wetten extra hielden dan nodig was en luidt baden op de hoeken van de straten om te laten zien hoe godsdienstig ze wel niet waren). 
> Ja, als de verkrachter en een moordenaar oprecht spijt heeft en naar God toegaat om om vergeving te vragen, zal God hem vergeven. 
> Wie je ook bent en wat je ook gedaan hebt, als je zoekt, zul je vinden, als je klopt zal er open gedaan worden, en als je bidt zal het je gegeven worden...*


Je hebt helemaal gelijk als je zegt 'God vergeeft'. Jezus kan niet vergeven! Jezus zal niet vergeven, alleen God doet dat. dat recht heeft enkel de Heerser der werelden en hemelen! 




> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *
> Weet je, ik vind dit zelf ook heel moeilijk te begrijpen. Ik vind het een rotidee dat bijv. iemand als Durtroux naar de hemel zou gaan. Dat lijkt zo oneerlijk, zo onverdiend. Maar toch kan het.*


Nee hoor, iemand als Dutroux kan absoluut niet naar de hemel. Nou ja, dat kan wel als God dat wil. Maar God geeft ook aan dat zulke mensen niet naar het paradisj zullen gaan omdat zij Zijn regels overtreden. Ben je het mij eens dat Jezus heeft gezegd dat er mensen rechts en links zullen zijn; de eerste naar de hemel en de laatste naar de hel! Zegt toch genoeg!

Iemand als Dutroux die kleine meisjes verkracht en verkracht en daarna vermoord is een duivel. Die horen nergens thuis behalve in de hel. Dat verzin ik niet, dat zegt God en dat zegt Jezus.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *De hedendaagse Islam is gebaseerd op de leer van MOhammed. Mee eens??? Nee niet waarschijnlijk, omdat MOhammed de boodschapper is van God. Zo is het met Paulus ook, Paulus werd geinspireerd door God.*


Als Paulus is geispireerd door God waarom overtreed hij dan de regels en wetten van God? Iemand die het woord van God niet naleeft kan niet goddelijk geinspireerd zijn maar duivels. 





> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *
> Erfzonde wil zeggen, dat de mens in zijn aard slecht is geworden. Tot aan de zondeval waren de mensen op God gericht, ze leefden met God en hadden een goede band met God. Ze kenden het verschil niet tussen goed en kwaad...
> Na de zondeval is dit veranderd. De aard van de mens zeg maar, is gericht op zichzelf en denkt niet aan God en heeft van zichzelf geen goede relatie met God. 
> Dat wordt er bedoeld met erfzonde, dat de mensen vanaf de zondeval het verschil kenden tussen goed en kwaad, en in hun aard verandert zijn, ze hebben God niet meer lief boven alles. 
> En ja, dat bleek 'erfelijk' te zijn. Tot op de dag van vandaag zijn de mensen hetzelfde gebleven...
> Maar Christenen erkennen dit: 'Ja, God, we zijn op ons zelf gericht en willen en kunnen niet leven zoals U dat wilt. Vergeef ons dat alstublieft en zend de Heilige Geest naar ons om ons te helpen met leven zoals U dat wilt (ofwel: God liefhebben bovenalles en onze naaste als onszelf).'*


Ik spreek meer over het facet dat christenen geloven dat je zonden erft. terwijl Jezus aangeeft dat dat niet zo is. Spreekt elkaar toch flink tegen..

----------


## Bismilaah

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
[B]


> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Hoeveel beelden van Maria en Jezus zie ik niet staan in de kerk..???
> 
> Niet eentje als het goed is, als je het wilt zien, nou dan kom je maar een keertje langs... Ik kan je 100den kerken laten zien als je wilt.*


In de kerken waar ik kom zie ik wel tig beeldjes staan. Ik zie zelf een portret in 1 van die kerken met een oude grijze man met baard die God moet voorstellen! Weten zij niet dat zij daar God mee bespotten!!?

God is te verheven om te worden uitgebeeld!!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *Helemaal mee eens. De paus noem ik dan ook nooit mijn vader. 
> Kleine correctie: door de Rooms-katholieke christenen wordt de paus vader genoemd, niet door protestanten of evangelische christenen.*


Dan zitten de katholieken toch zwaar mis op dit punt vind je niet?? Of hebben ze in hun NT die vers afgeschaft?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *Bismilaah
> Weet je, ik heb nog niet precies alles gelezen wat hebt geschreven, maar ik ben wel onder de indruk van je kennnis. Volgens mij zou ik veel van je kunnen leren... Echt waar. Je weet echt superveel!
> En ik denk dat wij 'moderne' christenen in veel dingen inderdaad ver van God leven en niet al Gods geboden goed opvolgen. We doen gewoon wat we zelf denken dat goed is en alles (nou ja, veel) wat van vroeger is, dat is uit en nu niet meer geldig. Dat is de algemeen geldige trend in de moderne wereld en ja... ook wij christenen zijn sterk met dat virus besmet.
> Of: de gegroeide tradities worden gevolgd, maar de geboden uit de Bijbel niet, of niet zo erg. 
> Dat bijv. van varkensvlees eten, dat heeft God in een visioen laten zien dat dat niet langer verplicht is. 
> Ook besnijdenis is niet langer meer nodig. Nadat Jezus' bloed gestroomd heeft, hoeft dat van ons mensen niet meer te stromen. Nu mogen we gedoopt worden. (gelukkig maar...)
> Zo zijn er nog een aantal geboden, die wij als heidense (!) christenen niet hoeven houden. Maar de geboden die niet duidelijk in de Bijbel al opgeheven zijn, moeten we wel volgen... En ja, daar ontbreekt het nogal eens aan, mede door slechte studie van de Bijbel.*


Varkensvlees niet eten opgeheven in een visioen? Kun je mij aangeven waar dat staat in de Bijbel?

Je zult het mij eens zijn dat de getuigenis van Jezus superieur is aan dat van een apostel (zie Matth 10:24). Pualus was het die de wetten afschafte en Paulus was een apostel terwijl Jezus meer dan vaak heeft verkondigd je aan de wetten (geen varkensvlees eten) te houden

*Ik zal je vertellen waarom christenen wel varkensvlees eten;*

Paulus wilde dat het geloof niet alleen openstond voor joden maar ook voor heidenen. Om de godsdienst voor hen toegankelijk te maken schafte hij de wetten af. Meer wetten zouden namelijk niet zoveel mensen trekken als minder wetten. Daar heeft alles mee te maken. Het resultaat is duidelijk.

Dit heb ik niet verzonnen of bedacht, maar dit staat in de christelijke commentatoren omtrent het afschaffen van de wetten door Paulus.

Wel, als Jezus zich aan de wetten hield waarom doen jullie dat dan niet? Waarom wel doen wwat Paulus zegt en niet wat Jezus zegt..

Over besnijdenis staat het nodige in de Bijbel; lees mijn eerder post maar tav de tegenstrijdigheden in de Bijbel. De besnijdenis is een gebod van God aan de mens als je in Hem gelooft. Doe je dat niet dan ben je ongehoorzaam aan God en daar bezorg je je alleen maar mee in de problemen..

Ik heb trouwens christelijke vrienden die geen varkensvlees eten en die besneden zijn. Zij volgen de wetten wel op en noemen zich christelijk. Mooi!

----------


## hadassa

Dag mensen,

is het nog een beetje gezellig hier?? ...lekker warm buiten, is het in Marokko ook altijd zo warm?? beterrrrrr

Ik las laatst nog een stukje over een christelijke heilige oorlog, zal het volgende keer hier plaatsen, kijken wat jullie ervan vinden.

Bismilaah; ken jij de verhalen over de Farizeen en Jezus? Anders wil ik jou er graag meer over vertellen. Omdat jij zo verschrikkelijk zit te pushen op waarom wij bepaalde regeltjes niet opvolgen, over varkensvlees en besnijdenis etc.

Intelligentie krijg je alleen door waarheid en wijsheid en niet door domweg wat simpele regeltjes op te volgen, want zo moeilijk is het niet om een varkenslapje te laten liggen of een baby te laten besnijden. Wil je weten wat veel moeilijker is voor een mens???????? Om niet egoist te zijn, mensen denken vaak alleen maar aan hunzelf en aan geld en aan macht. Lees plse de verhalen van Jezus, die zijn zo vol waarheid!!!! Jezus hield zich alleen bezig met goddelijke dingen, dat kan je van M. niet bepaald zeggen.

Mohammed had de gescheiden vrouw terug moeten sturen naar zijn neef en er niet zelf mee moeten gaan trouwen. Mohammed hield zich niet bezig met goddelijke dingen, hij was alleen uit op macht.

Ik ken veel moslims die veel nette leven en niet zo op macht uit-zijn dan jullie eigen profeet. Er is een grote verdeeldheid onder moslims.

----------


## me_mickey

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *In de kerken waar ik kom zie ik wel tig beeldjes staan. Ik zie zelf een portret in 1 van die kerken met een oude grijze man met baard die God moet voorstellen! Weten zij niet dat zij daar God mee bespotten!!?
> 
> God is te verheven om te worden uitgebeeld!!*


Nou, dat vind ik ook...
Ik zei toch al: ik kan je honderden kerken laten zien waar geen afbeelding van God te zien is...

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door hadassa_ 
> *Jezus hield zich alleen bezig met goddelijke dingen, dat kan je van M. niet bepaald zeggen.
> *


Als Jezus zich wel met goddelijke dingen bezig hield waarom houden jullie je daar dan ook niet mee bezig? Als Jezus zich wel aan de wetten hield waarom houden jullie je dan niet aan de wet? Als Jezus zelf zegt dat hij een zoon van de mensen is en zelf zegt dat ie een profeet is waarom noemen jullie hem dan God? Als Jezus zegt dat ieder mens verantwoordelijk is voor zijn eigen daden waarom geloven jullie dan in erfzonde en verzoening?

Laten we Mohammed en de Koran erbuiten laten want die zijn toch waardeloos volgens jou. Laten we ons spitsen op de Bijbel en op de leer van Jezus vs de leer van het Paulinistisch christendom hetgeen is waar jij en de rest van de christenen in geloven.

Als Jezus zich aan de wet hield en hij is volgens jullie God waarom doen jullie dat dan ook niet?

Blijkbaar heb je geen antwoorden op mijn vragen en ben je niet in staat om mijn punten te behandelen. Ik dacht dat jij de waarheid in pacht had..?

 :denk:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door me_mickey_ 
> *Nou, dat vind ik ook...
> Ik zei toch al: ik kan je honderden kerken laten zien waar geen afbeelding van God te zien is...*


Waarom volgt de ene kerk dan wel het woord van God en de andere niet?

----------


## hadassa

Hij was veracht en van mensen verlaten,

een man van smarten en vertrouwd met ziekte,

ja,

als iemand, 

voor wie men het gelaat verbergt;

hij was veracht en wij hebben hem niet geacht.

Nochtans, onze ziekten heeft hij op zich genomen,

en onze smarten gedragen:

wij echter hielden hem voor een geplaagde,

een door God geslagene en verdrukte.

Maar om onze overtredingen werd hij doorboord,

om onze ongerechtigheden verbrijzeld;

de straf die ons de vrede aanbrengt,

was op hem,

en door zijn striemen is ons genezing geworden.


Jesaja 53:3-5 (dit is een profetie; en zowel in het boek van de christenen als van de joden terug te vinden, dit is God's Woord) 


En laten we bidden voor wat er in Sudan gebeurt, want dit is verschrikkelijk!!! Dat er niet meteen ingegrepen wordt!! Wat wil de arabische liga nou?????

Waarom moeten de mensen daar zo verschrikkelijk lijden??? 

Men, in wat voor wereld leven we??????????

Denken we dan echt alleen maar aan onszelf???????

----------


## hadassa

*Waarom volgt de ene kerk dan wel het woord van God en de andere niet?*

Omdat er verdeeldheid heerst, en Jezus heeft daarvoor gewaarschuwd.
Maar het gebeurt dus wel, en dat is ook zeer triest:-(



>>Niemand wantrouwen is onnozel; iedereen wantrouwen is dwaasheid; zichzelf wantrouwen, is de eerste stap naar de wijsheid<<

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Waarom volgt de ene kerk dan wel het woord van God en de andere niet?*


Beste Bismilaah,

Ik ben het vaak met je eens alleen deze bewering kan ik evengoed op de Islam loslaten.
Waarom doet de ene Moslim de meest gruwelijke dingen uit naam van Allah en de ander niet?

Kerken worden bestuurd door MENSEN. En die begaan aan de lopende band fouten. Dit geld ook voor Moslims. Die horen toch ook tot het mensenras? Geen verhevenheid A.U.B.

----------


## arsamatoria

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Beste Bismilaah,
> 
> Ik ben het vaak met je eens alleen deze bewering kan ik evengoed op de Islam loslaten.
> Waarom doet de ene Moslim de meest gruwelijke dingen uit naam van Allah en de ander niet?
> 
> Kerken worden bestuurd door MENSEN. En die begaan aan de lopende band fouten. Dit geld ook voor Moslims. Die horen toch ook tot het mensenras? Geen verhevenheid A.U.B.*


Warempel! Wie had ooit durven denken dat ik het met superdick eens zou zijn? Je kunt een geloof idd niet rechtvaardigen of veroordelen aan de hand van menselijke praktiseringen die zogenaamd vanuit betreffend geloof handelen. Geloof wordt te vaak in de mond genomen om (verkeerde) handelingen te rechtvaardigen voor het eigen geweten of om politieke macht te vergaren in streken waar betreffend geloof door de meerderheid wordt beleefd.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door arsamatoria_ 
> *Warempel! Wie had ooit durven denken dat ik het met superdick eens zou zijn? Je kunt een geloof idd niet rechtvaardigen of veroordelen aan de hand van menselijke praktiseringen die zogenaamd vanuit betreffend geloof handelen. Geloof wordt te vaak in de mond genomen om (verkeerde) handelingen te rechtvaardigen voor het eigen geweten of om politieke macht te vergaren in streken waar betreffend geloof door de meerderheid wordt beleefd.*


Wat een vreemde openingszin? 
Waarom reageer je dan niet als je het oneens bent? Dit is de 1e keer dat je op mij reageert.
Het is gewoon een kwestie van open deur intrappen hoor. Werkt altijd als de gemoederen hoog oplopen en men elkaar vliegen gaat afvangen.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Beste Bismilaah,
> 
> Ik ben het vaak met je eens alleen deze bewering kan ik evengoed op de Islam loslaten.
> Waarom doet de ene Moslim de meest gruwelijke dingen uit naam van Allah en de ander niet?
> 
> Kerken worden bestuurd door MENSEN. En die begaan aan de lopende band fouten. Dit geld ook voor Moslims. Die horen toch ook tot het mensenras? Geen verhevenheid A.U.B.*


Mijn reactie op Mickey waarom de ene kerk wel de regels opvolgt en de andere kerk niet gaat om het feit dat er in sommige kerken geen beelden van mensen zijn en deze ook niet worden aanbeden en in andere kerken (katholieke vnl) weer wel. De Bijbel verbiedt beelden van mensen en al helemaal het aanbidden van deze beelden. 

In dit opzicht kun je deze bewering dus niet op de Islam loslaten aangezien je in de Islam geen moskeeen zult aantreffen die beelden vereren oid. Alle Israelitische profeten alswel Mohammed hebben beeldendiensten verboden.

Desalniettemin wil ik wel ingaan op jouw punt dat er moslims zijn die in de naam van God de meest gruwelijke dingen uitvoeren. De Islam is een vredelievende godsdienst. Dat sommige mensen misbruik maken van de Islam en in het bijzonder van de Koran dat is een feit en dat zal je jammer genoeg altijd houden. Dat heeft niets te maken met de Islam maar met de persoon in kwestie en zijn slechtheid. De straffen zijn zuur, dat kan ik je wel vertellen.

En je hebt in elke religie wel mensen die misbruik maken van een godsdienst en in de naam van God alles en nog wat flikken. Ik hoef jou de kwalijke rol van het Vatcicaan niet uit te leggen tav Joden en ongelovigen. En vandaag nog ergens op aarde hebben zich christelijke priesters vergrepen aan kleine kinderen. Ik heb zelf een kennis die psychisch niet in orde is omdat hij als klein jongetje door nonnen sexueel is misbruikt. En al die duivelse mensen nemen meermaals 'het is de wil van God' in de mond.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Mijn reactie op Mickey waarom de ene kerk wel de regels opvolgt en de andere kerk niet gaat om het feit dat er in sommige kerken geen beelden van mensen zijn en deze ook niet worden aanbeden en in andere kerken (katholieke vnl) weer wel. De Bijbel verbiedt beelden van mensen en al helemaal het aanbidden van deze beelden. 
> 
> In dit opzicht kun je deze bewering dus niet op de Islam loslaten aangezien je in de Islam geen moskeeen zult aantreffen die beelden vereren oid. Alle Israelitische profeten alswel Mohammed hebben beeldendiensten verboden.
> 
> Desalniettemin wil ik wel ingaan op jouw punt dat er moslims zijn die in de naam van God de meest gruwelijke dingen uitvoeren. De Islam is een vredelievende godsdienst. Dat sommige mensen misbruik maken van de Islam en in het bijzonder van de Koran dat is een feit en dat zal je jammer genoeg altijd houden. Dat heeft niets te maken met de Islam maar met de persoon in kwestie en zijn slechtheid. De straffen zijn zuur, dat kan ik je wel vertellen.
> 
> En je hebt in elke religie wel mensen die misbruik maken van een godsdienst en in de naam van God alles en nog wat flikken. Ik hoef jou de kwalijke rol van het Vatcicaan niet uit te leggen tav Joden en ongelovigen. En vandaag nog ergens op aarde hebben zich christelijke priesters vergrepen aan kleine kinderen. Ik heb zelf een kennis die psychisch niet in orde is omdat hij als klein jongetje door nonnen sexueel is misbruikt. En al die duivelse mensen nemen meermaals 'het is de wil van God' in de mond.*


Leuk om te lezen dat we redelijk op 1 lijn zitten. Naturlijk zijn het altijd mensen. En natuurlijk zijn er altijd zaken te verdraaien om misdaden uit naam van geloof te begaan.

Weet je wanneer het kwalijker wordt? Als je een hoofd van een geloofsstroming bijna als rechterhand van God gaat beschouwen en deze gaat politiek bedrijven en gruwelijk de fout in. Zoek maar eens op het internet naar de rol van het Vaticaan tijdens en vlak na de 2e wereldoorlog. 
Zij hebben Nazikopstukken met al hun geroofde schatten helpen vluchten naar Zuid Amerikaanse landen terwijl zij allang wisten wat deze lieden op hun kerfstok hadden omdat het toen dondersgoed bekend was dat het om gezochte misdadigers ging.
Daarnaast zijn zij ook nog in bezit van heel veel kunst dat geroofd werd van Joden die vergast zijn. Rara hoe komen ze eraan? En dat eigend zich het recht toe om anderen de wet voor te schrijven? Ik snap niet hoe mensen de paus nog serieus kunnen nemen. Afschaffen die nepsint!

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *De Islam is een vredelievende godsdienst. Dat sommige mensen misbruik maken van de Islam en in het bijzonder van de Koran dat is een feit en dat zal je jammer genoeg altijd houden. Dat heeft niets te maken met de Islam maar met de persoon in kwestie en zijn slechtheid. 
> *


Voor jou, Bismilaah, is de islam misschien een vredelievende godsdienst. Maar in het hele Midden-Oosten zie ik verdomd veel onverdraagzame en gewelddadige moslimgroeperingen. Alle rebellen daar moorden uit naam van de islam en worden door de lokale imams opgehitst. Ik vind het een beetje gemakkelijk om te zeggen dat zij geen echte moslims zijn, dat vinden ze zelf namelijk wel. In de geschiedenis en de praktijk ontpopt de islam zich maar al te vaak als een oorlogslievende godsdienst. Waarom worden die moordenaars niet door hun moslimbroeders tegengehouden als de meeste moslims zo vredelievend zijn? Ik wil heus geloven dat er vredelievende moslims zijn (zoals jij?) maar dat heeft niets te maken met de islam maar met de persoon in kwestie en zijn goedheid.

----------


## ricknick3

Scipio hoe zit het met de orthodoxe serven christenen die in de balkan oorlog duizenden moslims hebben afgeslacht en duizenden vrouwen hebben verkracht. De christelijke leiders in de balkan hebben de serven alleen opgehitst om de moslims af te slachten. Nee scipio daar hoor ik jou niet over een echte moslim respecteert iedereen en gaat geen mensen doden of onthoofden die zogenaamde islam extremisten zijn niets minder dan politieke activiesten die de islam misbruiken om macht te krijgen en verder weten ze nauwelijks iets van de islam af.

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Scipio hoe zit het met de orthodoxe serven christenen die in de balkan oorlog duizenden moslims hebben afgeslacht en duizenden vrouwen hebben verkracht. De christelijke leiders in de balkan hebben de serven alleen opgehitst om de moslims af te slachten. Nee scipio daar hoor ik jou niet over
> *


* Dat klopt. Daar hadden we het namelijk niet over. De Engelsen hebben een mooie uitdrukking: two wrongs don't make a right. Als de Servirs zich misdragen is dat geen excuus om de misdaden van anderen goed te praten. De NAVO vond de misdaden van Milosevic zo erg dat ze Servi hebben aangevallen en Milosevic gevangen hebben genomen. 




een echte moslim respecteert iedereen en gaat geen mensen doden of onthoofden die zogenaamde islam extremisten zijn niets minder dan politieke activiesten die de islam misbruiken om macht te krijgen en verder weten ze nauwelijks iets van de islam af.


*


> 


 Waarom maken de echte moslims zich dan zo druk als de Amerikanen politieke activisten bombarderen? Zijn de radicale Sjieten in Najaf nu jouw broeders of zijn het politieke activisten???

----------


## nourrif

> _Geplaatst door nouri_ 
> **


Bismilahi errahman errahim:" Kul howa lahu ahad allahu assamad, lam yalid walam youled walam yakun lahu kofoan ahad." sadak allahu al3adim

----------


## soukena81

Ik ben moslim en beschouw alle radicalen als idioten moordenaars ik ben tegen bin laden en alle zogenaamde islam radicalen . waarom omdat ze mijn vredelievende islam misbruiken voor hun politieke speeletjes.van mij mag Amerika alle radicale islamieten plat bombarderen .

----------


## DonnieBrasco

Ja maar dat doet Amerika weer niet. Amerika bombardeert onschuldige burgers.

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door DonnieBrasco_ 
> *Ja maar dat doet Amerika weer niet. Amerika bombardeert onschuldige burgers.*


 Omdat terroristen zich in woonwijken verstoppen...

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door nourrif_ 
> *Bismilahi errahman errahim:" Kul howa lahu ahad allahu assamad, lam yalid walam youled walam yakun lahu kofoan ahad." sadak allahu al3adim*


Hee Nourrif,

Je toetsenbord is kapot, ik kan het niet lezen.

----------


## nourrif

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Omdat terroristen zich in woonwijken verstoppen...*


Hallo Scipio,

Het is duidelijk dat je geen arabish kunt lezen!!!
Mijn toestenbord is niet kapot, maar je bril wel.. haha  :plet:  

ik groet je hartelijk

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door nourrif_ 
> *Hallo Scipio,
> 
> Het is duidelijk dat je geen arabish kunt lezen!!!
> Mijn toestenbord is niet kapot, maar je bril wel.. haha  
> 
> ik groet je hartelijk*


He Nourrif!

Het is wel duidelijk dat je geen Nederlands kunt lezen. Ik klaagde niet over jouw toetsenbord, maar Superdick... haha  :plet:  

Ik groet je ook heel hartelijk

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Leuk om te lezen dat we redelijk op 1 lijn zitten. Naturlijk zijn het altijd mensen. En natuurlijk zijn er altijd zaken te verdraaien om misdaden uit naam van geloof te begaan.
> 
> Weet je wanneer het kwalijker wordt? Als je een hoofd van een geloofsstroming bijna als rechterhand van God gaat beschouwen en deze gaat politiek bedrijven en gruwelijk de fout in. Zoek maar eens op het internet naar de rol van het Vaticaan tijdens en vlak na de 2e wereldoorlog. 
> Zij hebben Nazikopstukken met al hun geroofde schatten helpen vluchten naar Zuid Amerikaanse landen terwijl zij allang wisten wat deze lieden op hun kerfstok hadden omdat het toen dondersgoed bekend was dat het om gezochte misdadigers ging.
> Daarnaast zijn zij ook nog in bezit van heel veel kunst dat geroofd werd van Joden die vergast zijn. Rara hoe komen ze eraan? En dat eigend zich het recht toe om anderen de wet voor te schrijven? Ik snap niet hoe mensen de paus nog serieus kunnen nemen. Afschaffen die nepsint!*


Heel erg leuk..

Ik weet precies wat het Vaticaan uitgespookt heeft tijdens en na WO2. Ik weet hoeveel joden het heeft vervolgd, vermoord, gemarteld en verkracht. En dat allemaal in de naam van de Heer. Walgelijk!! 

Dan laat ik het vele sexuele misbruik van kinderen achterwege, waarbij het vaticaan de andere kant op kijkt..

Ik heb ooit een verboden boek gelezen over ongeziene wetenswaardigheden vanuit de andere wereld (djinnswereld) en op de vraag welke 2 mensen op dit moment tot de slechtsten ter aarde behoren zaten David Copperfield (illusionist) en paus Johannes Paulus.

Ik snap uberhaupt niet waarom het Vaticaan bestaat. Terroristische landen moeten toch worden afgeschaft??

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Voor jou, Bismilaah, is de islam misschien een vredelievende godsdienst. Maar in het hele Midden-Oosten zie ik verdomd veel onverdraagzame en gewelddadige moslimgroeperingen. Alle rebellen daar moorden uit naam van de islam en worden door de lokale imams opgehitst. Ik vind het een beetje gemakkelijk om te zeggen dat zij geen echte moslims zijn, dat vinden ze zelf namelijk wel. In de geschiedenis en de praktijk ontpopt de islam zich maar al te vaak als een oorlogslievende godsdienst. Waarom worden die moordenaars niet door hun moslimbroeders tegengehouden als de meeste moslims zo vredelievend zijn? Ik wil heus geloven dat er vredelievende moslims zijn (zoals jij?) maar dat heeft niets te maken met de islam maar met de persoon in kwestie en zijn goedheid.*


Nee hoor, de Islam IS een vredelievende godsdienst. Dus niet alleen voor mij. Jammer genoeg komen er tegenwoordig terroristische aanslagen, genocide en bloedbaden in de hele wereld voor. Onschuldige mensen worden op brute wijze vermoord en in landen waar de gemeenschappen tegen elkaar tot haat opgezet worden, zwemmen in bloed. Deze gruweldaden in landen met verschillende historin, cultuur en sociale structuren kunnen specifieke oorzaken en gronden hebben. Toch is het duidelijk dat de oorzaak een distantiring van de moraliteit is, dat op liefde, respect en tolerantie is gebaseerd, zoals bevolen in de Koran. Als gevolg van het gebrek aan imaan, ontstaan er gemeenschappen die geen Godsvrees kennen en niet geloven dat men in het Hiernamaals verantwoording moet afleggen. Omdat ze geloven dat ze aan niemand verantwoording verschuldigd zijn, kunnen ze zonder medelijden, moreel en geweten handelen. 

Het bestaan van hypocriete mensen die in naam van God en de religie handelen, maar in weze zich zodanig organiseren om kwaad uit te oefenen, dat God heeft verdoemt, wordt in de Koran aangegeven. Een vers gaat over groep van negen mensen die een aanslag op de profeet beraamden en zweerden in de naam van God: 

En er waren negen personen in de stad die onrust in het land stichtten en zich niet wilden verbeteren, Zij zeiden: "Zweert tot elkander bij God, dat wij zeker Salih en zijn familie in de nacht zullen aanvallen en daarna zullen wij tot zijn bloedverwanten zeggen: "Wij waren geen getuigen van de vernietiging van zijn familie en wij spreken zeker de waarheid.". En zij smeedden een plan, en Wij maakten ook een plan (tegen hen) maar zij bemerkten het niet. (Koran 27: 48-50)

Zoals in deze vers is beschreven, het feit dat als mensen dingen doen "in naam van God" of zelfs in Zijn naam zweren, met andere woorden door hun taalgebruik zichzelf presenteren als zeer religieus, betekent dit niet dat dit in overeenstemming is met de religie. De waarheid ligt in hun daden. Als hun daden "onheil veroorzaken in plaats van welzijn" zoals in de vers naar voren komt, dan kan men er zeker van zijn dat deze mensen niet werkelijk religieus kunnen zijn, en dat het niet hun doel is om de religie te dienen. 

Voorts zegt God in de Koran;

O, gij die gelooft, weest oprecht voor God en getuigt met rechtvaardigheid. En laat de vijandschap van een volk u niet aansporen, om onrechtvaardig te handelen. Weest rechtvaardig, dat is dichter bij de vroomheid en vreest God, voorzeker, God is op de hoogte van hetgeen gij doet. (Koran 5: 8)

Zelfs je vijanden dien je met respect en rechtvaardigheid te behandelen..  :Smilie:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door soukena81_ 
> *Ik ben moslim en beschouw alle radicalen als idioten moordenaars ik ben tegen bin laden en alle zogenaamde islam radicalen . waarom omdat ze mijn vredelievende islam misbruiken voor hun politieke speeletjes.van mij mag Amerika alle radicale islamieten plat bombarderen .*


Zelfs Mohammed was tegen extremisten en tegen radicalen. Als dat niet genoeg zegt..

----------


## 3musketierslady

[GLOW=darkred][GLOW=skyblue]Het joden dom en het christendom zijn de voorgangers van De Islam
het is eigenlijk een grote familie
De islam is een aanvulling en verbetering en bevestiging en ter verduidelijking van het geen voor was namelijk de thora en de bijbel
Alhoe wel in de thora en de bijbel bekend is over de komst van de heilige profeet Moehammed S.A.W. die ongeletterd was en ook geen kennis had van het jodendom of het christendom, en er dingen staan in de Heilige Qorn die hij nooit geweten had kunnen hebben.
Een ieder mens als voorwaarde dat hij zich zelf een moslim kan noemen moet zich aan een aantal punten houden een van die is dat hij accepteerd en geloofd dat de boeken voor de Heilig Qor'an uit oorsprong het woord van Allaah is anders kan hij zich geen moslim noemen, dat zijn de boeken van de profeet Ibrahim(a.s.),de Zaboer Dawud(a.s.) depsalmen dus, Moesa (a.s.) de Thora en de profeet Isa (a.s.) de Indjiel of te wel de bijbel ( Ibrahim= Abraham, Dawud= David,Moesa=Mozes,Isa=Jezus)
Een andere voorwaarde is Dat je alle proften accepteerd en in geloofd als boodschapper van Allaah,
als je dan naar het christendom kijk stopt het bij Jezus vrede zij met hem, die accepteren iedereen behalve de profeet moehamed S.A.W. integendeel in de Islam die accepteren iedere profeet Alihis Salaam ecmain (vrede zij met hun allen) 
ik zal een voorbeeld geven: stel je voor dat er een man ,meneer X is die tijdens de tijd van Lubbers heeft geleefd toen Lubbers President was toen werden er zijn regels en zijn wetten gehandhaafd, later is Kok gekomen en momenteel is Balkenende de president nou moet je je voorstellen dat die meneeer X gaat zeggen luister meneer Balkenende of hoe je ook heet je hebt leuke regels maar ik accepteer jouw niet en jouw wetten en regels ook niet, die Man kan wel hoog springen en laag springen maar als hij de wet overtreed gaat hij toch een strafbaarfeit na. en dit nu is precies hetzelfde met het geloof, in de tijd van Musa(a.s.) was hij de president en waren het zijn regels en wetten in de tijd van Jezus was hij presindent en waren het zijn regels en zijn wetten, die ze Van Allaah hebben gekregen om te verkondigen, en Als Laatste is de profeet Moehammed S.A.W. gekomen en zijn er zijn regels en wetten die hij van Allaah heeft geopenbaard heeft gekregen en naar hem komt er niemand dus zijn regels en wetten gelden tot het einde,
Een ander punt is wat ik wou zeggen het is de benaderin van bedoelend kijk emm ja, stel ik heb een buurman en hij vuilnisman en ik ga tegen hem zeggen van eh buurman jij bent echt zo een goeie vuilnisman jij bent de beste vuilnisman die ik ooit heb gezien oooohhh buurman wat ben jij een goede vuilnisman, wat gaat die buurman doen die gaat mij een beetje raar aankijken van eehh is ie wel helemaal honder % ,
en dat is een heel belangrijk aspect los daarvan Heeft de heilige profeet jezus(a.s.) nooit gezegd dat hij de zoon van god is hij heeft zelfs daarvoor gewaarschuwd, als je gewoon logish nadenkt he zoon van god is toch raar wat heeft god dan ook een dochter en een vrouw en een vader nee, nee, nee, god is geen mens dat moeten we goed begrijpen, Allaah is zichzelf genoeg hij kent geen deelgenoten want dat is wat je doet waneer je zegt zoon van god en iets in de naam van jezus vraagt nee vraag het aan god en alleen aan god, Elke boodschapper heeft een grote opdracht gehad de kern van de opdrachten en dat is om te verkondigen dat er 1 god dus ken hem alstublieft geen deel genoten toe of nog mooier hoe het in de Qor'an staat : Heilig is Allaah naast wat zij aan deelgenoten aan hem toekennen Of in soort gelijke strekking, kortom dat is dus een godslaster want als een zonde pleeg b.v. ik ga Alcohol drinken doe ik mezelf onrecht aan of als ik ga liegen doe ik degen tegen wie ik lieg onrecht aan en mezelf ook, maar als ik ga zeggen jezus is de zoon van god (Moge Allaah ons vergeven voor onze zondes) spreek ik een leugen uit over ALLAAH.
Wat ik zelf ook vindt is dat je moet onderzoeken en kijken naar de betrouwbaarheid van de thora en de bijbel en vergelijk die maar met de Qor'an, v.b. na de dood van Moesa(A.s.) kwamen er nog steeds openbaringen uit wat dus helemaal niet kan de bijbe is los van dat ie tigmalen overnieuw is geschreven niet tijdens het leven van de profeet (a.s.)opgeschreven en vastgelegd. 
Tenslot wou ik zeggen dat er niet veel niet -moslims de Koran of de het leven van de profeet hebben gelezen/bestudeerd dus dat is mijn advies 
en ja elke profeet is moslim sterker nog elke mens wordt als moslim geboren, maar zijn omgeving voedt hem op als .......
Moslim betekent zichzelf overgeven aan Allaah in alles en zo werd ook de profeet Abraham(A.S.) genoem en hij was noch Christen noch Joods maar hij volgde het ware en zuivere geloof van zijn heer,
De christenen zeggen de joden deugen niet en de joden zeggen de christenen deugen niet, maar zij lezen bijden uit hetzelfde boek.
iniedergeval ik hoop je hiermee voldoende geinformeer mee te hebben en als je de bijbel wilt lezen die het meest dichtsbijst komt bij het originele leer van de profeet Isa (a.s.) lees dan het Evangelie van Barnabas een van de 12 apostelen van de profeet Isa(a.s.)
Ibrahiem= GhalieluLaah( vriend van Allaah)
Musa= Kelemulaah (hij praat met ALlaah)
Isa= Ruhulaah ( Allaah heeft hem zijn ziel ingeblazen)
Moehammed=Habibulaah ( Lieveling van [/GLOW] [/GLOW] 



eindelijk zegt iemand iets wat ik lees in de boeken..
alhamdolilah..

DAnk je wel aggie fi lislaam

----------


## 3musketierslady

1. Ik neem het nieuwe testament ook niet letterlijk. Ik geloof niet dat Jesus uit de dood is opgestaan. Ik zeg alleen dat Jesus hoogstwaarschijnlijk heeft bestaan.

Ik begrijp het niet meer scripio, waarom ben je dan christen..
Want dat geloven de christenen van tegenwoordig..

In de qoraan staat ook da jezus=isa heeft bestaan .. de zoon van maria=marjam. En de moslims geloven of eventueel moeten erook in geloven, alleen wat wij niet geloven is dat hij de zoon is van god en dat kan niet..
Jezus=Isa is niet dood en ook niet gekruisigd

----------


## 3musketierslady

D e bijbel is zeker veranderd lees de oude stukken van de bijbel die in de dode zee rollen staan de teksten als jeremia kloppen niet met de teksten van jeremia nu .De bijbel is talloze keren veranderd de griekse bijbel verschillt ook weer van de huidige bijbel.Jezus was een profeet net als mozes, david,salamon.abraham etc.De islam respecteert het christendom en het jodendom omdat deze ook waarheden hebben.Jezus zegt nergens dat hij de zoon van god is dit is later door de apostelen bij verzonnen


Juist en dat is wat wij zeggen.. En wij geloven ook in alle andere profeten zoals in Profeet Mohammed vzmh..
En je bent pas moslim als je in alle geopenbaarde boeken gelooft..
Dus ook de tora en evangelie alleen is de qoraan de verbeterste en ongewijzigde boek...

----------


## 3musketierslady

Voor jou, Bismilaah, is de islam misschien een vredelievende godsdienst. Maar in het hele Midden-Oosten zie ik verdomd veel onverdraagzame en gewelddadige moslimgroeperingen. Alle rebellen daar moorden uit naam van de islam en worden door de lokale imams opgehitst. Ik vind het een beetje gemakkelijk om te zeggen dat zij geen echte moslims zijn, dat vinden ze zelf namelijk wel. In de geschiedenis en de praktijk ontpopt de islam zich maar al te vaak als een oorlogslievende godsdienst. Waarom worden die moordenaars niet door hun moslimbroeders tegengehouden als de meeste moslims zo vredelievend zijn? Ik wil heus geloven dat er vredelievende moslims zijn (zoals jij?) maar dat heeft niets te maken met de islam maar met de persoon in kwestie en zijn goedheid.



Maar dat is geen islaam maar de mens zelf..
vergis je daar niet in..
In de islaam mag je jezelf verdedigen als ze je land binnentreden maar dan moet natuurlijk je tegenstander gewapend zijn..
Daarom heet het ook dan de Heilige oorlog

----------


## Scipio

> _Geplaatst door 3musketierslady_ 
> *
> Ik begrijp het niet meer scripio, waarom ben je dan christen..
> Want dat geloven de christenen van tegenwoordig..
> *


Goede vraag!
Kijk, mijn culturele identiteit is katholiek. Ik heb altijd op katholieke scholen gezeten, ben misdienaar geweest, heb op een katholieke universiteit gestudeerd. Ik sta ook ingeschreven als Rooms-Katholiek. Ik vind het leuk als ik een non of een pater zie, ik kijk graag rond in katholieke kerken, ik begrijp katholieke religieuze kunst. 
Maar! De meeste leerstellingen van de katholieke kerk geloof ik niet. Hoogstwaarschijnlijk geloven de meeste Nederlandse katholieken er maar de helft van. Ik persoonlijk denk zelfs dat de katholieke versie van het Christendom hypocrieter is dan de protestante versie.
Sterker nog! Veel christelijke standpunten vind ik achterhaald en kan ik niet delen. Eigenlijk ben ik zelfs tegen gerganiseerde religies omdat die mensen voorliegen dat zij alleen de enige waarheid kennen. Laat mensen hier zelf over nadenken en een beslissing nemen: dat is sprituele groei. Het klakkeloos overnemen van andermans visie is spirituele gemakszucht. Aangezien alle vijf miljard aardbewoners verschillend zijn geloof ik niet in n visie die voor iedereen moet gelden, eerder in vijf miljard verschillende visies op het leven.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Scipio_ 
> *Goede vraag!
> Kijk, mijn culturele identiteit is katholiek. Ik heb altijd op katholieke scholen gezeten, ben misdienaar geweest, heb op een katholieke universiteit gestudeerd. Ik sta ook ingeschreven als Rooms-Katholiek. Ik vind het leuk als ik een non of een pater zie, ik kijk graag rond in katholieke kerken, ik begrijp katholieke religieuze kunst. 
> Maar! De meeste leerstellingen van de katholieke kerk geloof ik niet. Hoogstwaarschijnlijk geloven de meeste Nederlandse katholieken er maar de helft van. Ik persoonlijk denk zelfs dat de katholieke versie van het Christendom hypocrieter is dan de protestante versie.
> Sterker nog! Veel christelijke standpunten vind ik achterhaald en kan ik niet delen. Eigenlijk ben ik zelfs tegen gerganiseerde religies omdat die mensen voorliegen dat zij alleen de enige waarheid kennen. Laat mensen hier zelf over nadenken en een beslissing nemen: dat is sprituele groei. Het klakkeloos overnemen van andermans visie is spirituele gemakszucht. Aangezien alle vijf miljard aardbewoners verschillend zijn geloof ik niet in n visie die voor iedereen moet gelden, eerder in vijf miljard verschillende visies op het leven.*


Daar ben ik het helemaal met je eens!

Geloof is persoonlijk en hoe ik met God omga is iets van mij en alleen van mij. Mijn moslimzijn is totaal anders dan het moslimzijn van mijn islamitische bovenbuurman. Hoe ik tegen de Islam kijk is mijn beleving van geloven en dat is iets persoonlijks en dat moet ook persoonlijk blijven.

----------

